# Former GBAtemp member and suspected pedophile gets 20 year sentence



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 24, 2017)

Well this is the first time i heard it officially.


----------



## itsjch (Apr 24, 2017)

That's some messed up sh%t right there.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 24, 2017)

Banning someone over, what could very well have been false accusations could lead to some unrest.
Especially someone that previously was so high regarded in the 3DS scene.
Waiting and letting justice take care of it before taking a site related action is indeed a good choice!

However, I personally thing the Dazozo story is far less severe then The Cruel's.
But eh, I'm no judge.

Edit: worded it a bit better.
I'm not defending the person in question!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2017)

Don't know the guy, but holy hell..... Reminds me of the time I was doing management for YuGiOh competitions and we found out our supplier got arrested for CP...... Ugh, sick fucks.


----------



## Salfay (Apr 24, 2017)

I come back to the forum after a month and i see this...
It is sad to see how important members and devs can be in reality this type of people 

And what hapenned to Dazozo ?


----------



## Costello (Apr 24, 2017)

to anticipate any questions:
- Cruel did not post any child porn on the forums
- he did not exchange any child porn via PM nor make any appropriate attempts to contact anyone
- no evidence was found that he did anything illegal in relation with GBAtemp
- we were not asked by the police or by any authority to provide any kind of information
- he has not used his account since March 3rd which is 2 weeks before the trial

Anything else you wanna know just ask. We have absolutely nothing to hide or to cover. I decided to post this thread as soon as I heard someone was accusing us to 'cover' the story, that is downright ridiculous.


----------



## MrVojo (Apr 24, 2017)

Costello said:


> A former member of the community, not extremely active on GBAtemp but known for contributions to several projects on the 3DS hacking scene, Thomas Edvalson aka 'Cruel', has recently received a 20 year jail sentence for hosting a child porn site.
> 
> Source: Gwinnett Daily Post
> A thread was started on GBAtemp to discuss the issue a couple of months ago, before the final judgement was rendered. At the time our decision was to lock the thread up as it began to heavily derail. Some members and visitors took this as a 'cover up' and wondered why we didn't ban this guy's user account on GBAtemp.
> ...



He NEVER hosted a child porn site. His site was made just for programming information and that's all it was supposed to be used for, programming. His site was spammed with cp when he was out of state for a couple of years.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2017)

MrVojo said:


> He NEVER hosted a child porn site. His site was made just for programming information and that's all it was supposed to be used for, programming. His site was spammed with cp when he was out of state for a couple of years.


Would like to ask out of curiosity, how do you know this? Asking cus he COULD have had a second website that was only Onion accessible.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks like even Phoenix wright couldn't save him now.


----------



## Costello (Apr 24, 2017)

MrVojo said:


> He NEVER hosted a child porn site. His site was made just for programming information and that's all it was supposed to be used for, programming. His site was spammed with cp when he was out of state for a couple of years.


I hope that's true and he didn't do anything criminal but then it's terrible for him if he has been wrongly convicted. I wish there was something we could do?

Anyhow, my main post only states the facts. I don't know if he really has done it, but he has been *convicted *for it and that's a fact. If the justice didn't do its job properly what can we do? 

personally as admin of this site I can certify that no child porn or anything illegal has been found in relation with his account. Anything further, I don't know.

For his sake I am going to amend my post a bit to reflect that.


----------



## MrVojo (Apr 24, 2017)

StarGazerTom said:


> Would like to ask out of curiosity, how do you know this? Asking cus he COULD have had a second website that was only Onion accessible.



I know this because I'm his brother. He didn't have a second site. He only had that one programming site.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 24, 2017)

Well I have nothing against pedophiles as long as they don't rape anyone and don't upload any child porn whithout consent of the person or if this person is less than 16yo or both (since i think that at 16 yo people are mature enough to make such a decision even if they aren't legally adults)

Anyway I've nothing against pedophile since it's not their fault for being like that, though i'm against rapist and child humilation which isn't the same thing

if you ask why i support them as long as they don't do anything bad , because they didn't choosed their sexual orientation and they are still humans being we can't blame them for something they didn't choosed
one of my best friend is one and i fell really sad for him ( imagine the only thing you are attracted to is forbiden and moraly wrong) but i know he would never ever do bad things to anyone

I don't know who is cruel and if he indeed hosted a child porn site, if he did, then he deserve it since those child never asked for that and a lot of them will feel humilated for the rest of their lives
If he didn't hosted the site but is actually a pedophile then he might not deserve it
if he neither hosted the website nor is a pedophile then he certainly don't deserve it


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2017)

MrVojo said:


> I know this because I'm his brother. He didn't have a second site. He only had that one programming site.


I see, thank you for the quick response and answer. If he really is innocent, then I wish the best.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2017)

*snip
Gonna wait to see where this all goes.


----------



## Arck (Apr 24, 2017)

When I typed his name in google (from github) I saw he was arrested in 2013 for having the same weird s***


----------



## MrVojo (Apr 24, 2017)

Costello said:


> I hope that's true and he didn't do anything criminal but then it's terrible for him if he has been wrongly convicted. I wish there was something we could do?
> 
> Anyhow, my main post only states the facts. I don't know if he really has done it, but he has been *convicted *for it and that's a fact. If the justice didn't do its job properly what can we do? personally as admin of this site I can certify that no child porn or anything illegal has been found in relation with his account. Anything further, I don't know.



He didn't want all of this to happen (no one does). The news does a fantastic job deceiving. My family strongly believe that it was just unorganized and not right on how they conducted this case. I don't want to talk much on this subject. We wish him the best, we love him, and hope that in the future a new trial is in action. He never harmed anyone (and never intends to) and never hosted cp. He wants to move on with his life.


----------



## air2004 (Apr 24, 2017)

All convicted child rapists should be be given the death penalty. They can't be trusted in society after their sentence is up and the tax payers shouldn't have to foot the bill for scum like this.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 24, 2017)

air2004 said:


> All convicted child rapists should be be given the death penalty. They can't be trusted in society after their sentence is up and the tax payers shouldn't have to foot the bill for scum like this.


All rapist* not just child ones but again how do you deal with fake conviction ?


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Apr 24, 2017)

If he's truly guilty, then he gets what he deserves. I have zero tolerance for this type of stuff. However, if he'd innocent i hope that this gets overturned somehow (through an appeals process) and whoever is responsible gets whats coming to them (tge actual perps). This is the first ive heard of this case so i cant really speak good or bad about something i know nothing about. Lets jyst hope that justice is being servec properly and if not, the issue gets correctec swiftly...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 24, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Well I have nothing against pedophiles as long as they don't rape anyone and don't upload any child porn whithout consent of the person or if this person is less than 16yo or both (since i think that at 16 yo people are mature enough to make such a decision even if they aren't legally adults)
> 
> Anyway I've nothing against pedophile since it's not their fault for being like that, though i'm against rapist and child humilation which isn't the same thing
> 
> ...


So what you're saying is that you're a pedo-apologist.


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 24, 2017)

MrVojo said:


> I know this because I'm his brother. He didn't have a second site. He only had that one programming site.


Listen, I don't know the story, hell, I don't even know the guy. I don't even know if you're really his brother. But like the article says, if there was precise instructions about how to specifically set up a CP server, that's super fishy. Plus the images they found? Now, knowing media it's possible that he had some tutorials about setting up a website on the darkweb and some journalists just extrapolated by saying it was for CP. But it's easy to verify. For the picture, if it's not him, why didn't he report that to his ISP or better, the police (true question here, not trying to troll or something)? 

Also as a friendly advice, again, if it's really your brother, you'll have to toughen up, it's going to be a shitty moment for you, and it's going to be even worse on the Internet because people think that they can do and say anything under the cover of anonymity. So you might want to talk to someone about this, and maybe take some rest or vacation for a few days, to think about it, and to avoid those trolls on the web.


----------



## Valery0p (Apr 24, 2017)

We live in a mad world...


----------



## air2004 (Apr 24, 2017)

All rapists for sure (was just trying to keep it on topic). For those who fear a innocent person being put to death when can amend the rules ie incontrovertible proof = death penalty.


----------



## MrVojo (Apr 24, 2017)

Arck said:


> When I typed his name in google (from github) I saw he was arrested in 2013 for having the same weird s***



That is the same case. I believe that was the arrest year when the cp was spammed. That's how long the system took to process his case. 2013-2017


----------



## alex61194 (Apr 24, 2017)

maybe what im going to say wont like you guys but just a question why ban a person for that i mean is horrible of course but have nothing to do with gbatemp and you even said in gbatemp he did nothing wrong


----------



## migles (Apr 24, 2017)

@Costello do you have clear evidence that this person that developed the famous freeshop, is the same one that is in sentenced to 20 years?
i ask this, because you can create an identity online.. you can come up with a fake name and register into a website with your own choices of names..
even in real life sometimes people get mixed up because they have the same name or Doppelgänger etc..


----------



## pustal (Apr 24, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> So what you're saying is that you're a pedo-apologist.



I think he is sepparating the attraction from the act. The first, as I see it is a mental problem, the second is a crime.


----------



## MrVojo (Apr 24, 2017)

Ritsuki said:


> Listen, I don't know the story, hell, I don't even know the guy. I don't even know if you're really his brother. But like the article says, if there was precise instructions about how to specifically set up a CP server, that's super fishy. Plus the images they found? Now, knowing media it's possible that he had some tutorials about setting up a website on the darkweb and some journalists just extrapolated by saying it was for CP. But it's easy to verify. For the picture, if it's not him, why didn't he report that to his ISP or better, the police (true question here, not trying to troll or something)?
> 
> Also as a friendly advice, again, if it's really your brother, you'll have to toughen up, it's going to be a shitty moment for you, and it's going to be even worse on the Internet because people think that they can do and say anything under the cover of anonymity. So you might want to talk to someone about this, and maybe take some rest or vacation for a few days, to think about it, and to avoid those trolls on the web.



Again, his site was spammed. They used the only images that were spammed in his case (including the "how-to" image, which is spam), making him look horrible. I agree on your advice and completely understand. Thank you.


----------



## bi388 (Apr 24, 2017)

air2004 said:


> All convicted child rapists should be be given the death penalty. They can't be trusted in society after their sentence is up and the tax payers shouldn't have to foot the bill for scum like this.


Not to defend anyone who actually committed child rape but people are falsely convicted. There's no excuse for killing someone who didn't do anything wrong, and there's no way to make it up once someone's dead.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 24, 2017)

pustal said:


> I think he is sepparating the attraction from the act. The first, as I see it is a mental problem, the second is a crime.


The problem is that pedos being pedos will eventually act on it so it's pointless to try and defend like @Alkéryn is trying to. Disgusting.


----------



## Brawl345 (Apr 24, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> because they didn't choosed their sexual orientation and they are still humans being we can't blame them for something they didn't choosed


No, what? It's not a "sexual orientation", it's a mental disorder, something which can be talked about and healed by a psychologist f.e. Saying it is a "sexual orientation" just plays the issue down.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 24, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> So what you're saying is that you're a pedo-apologist.


No what i'm saying is that i have nothing against pedophile since they didn't choosed their orientation, it's not their fault and they suffer a lot because of that and pedophile ≠ rapist / child molester
almost every time you hear about a pedophile it is because he comited a crime, that does not mean all pedophile commit crimes in fact the vast majority is uknown and will never do anything bad, they are just hidding their orientation
pedophile literally mean : someone who is attracted by child
and we can't blame him because he didn't choosed to be that way

Though, i'm against rapist and child molester and those people should be killed

if i said that, it is because one of my best friend is a pedophile, he didn't choosed that, but he is actually one of the greatest people i know and he actually saved my life
i know that he will never do any harm to anyone and he really suffer from his condition
this is why i'm not against pedophile but rapist and child molesters


----------



## migles (Apr 24, 2017)

alex61194 said:


> maybe what im going to say wont like you guys but just a question why ban a person for that i mean is horrible of course but have nothing to do with gbatemp and you even said in gbatemp he did nothing wrong


i think it's because "we don't want people like you around here, go away"

heh, the guy was sentenced to 20 years, the account is "dead" the ban not only prevents from someone else to use his account, but prevents members from filling the gbatemp servers with messages to his inbox lol
but since he doesn't come back, basically the account is in the gbatemp "erased" state (since admins have a policy of not deleting content, it's on "hold")


----------



## MrVojo (Apr 24, 2017)

For the people that are going to view this thread. You will have opinions and go ahead and post those opinions, you own them. Discuss your view, if you like.

Thank you for all replies and godspeed.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 24, 2017)

Brawl345 said:


> No, what? It's not a "sexual orientation", it's a mental disorder, something which can be talked about and healed by a psychologist f.e. Saying it is a "sexual orientation" just plays the issue down.


By definition it actually IS a sexual attraction, i didn't said it was right though 

At one time we also considered gay as a mental disorder 

but even if pedophilia is far from being a moral sexual attraction, by definition it is still one


----------



## MeAndHax (Apr 24, 2017)

Whats his GBATemp account?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 24, 2017)

alex61194 said:


> maybe what im going to say wont like you guys but just a question why ban a person for that i mean is horrible of course but have nothing to do with gbatemp and you even said in gbatemp he did nothing wrong


Not banning him would have allowed to speak on his own behalf which would be a valid point.



Brawl345 said:


> No, what? It's not a "sexual orientation", it's a mental disorder, something which can be talked about and healed by a psychologist f.e. Saying it is a "sexual orientation" just plays the issue down.


Exactly. Calling this and that a sexual orientation is nonsensical.



Alkéryn said:


> No what i'm saying is that i have nothing against pedophile since they didn't choosed their orientation


It's not a sexual orientation. It's a mental illness, a disorder.



Alkéryn said:


> it's not their fault and they suffer a lot because of that


Now you're playing the card "It's not their fault."



Alkéryn said:


> they are just hidding their orientation


Not an orientation.



Alkéryn said:


> pedophile literally mean : someone who is attracted by child


And you're at it defending pedos.



Alkéryn said:


> Though, i'm against rapist and child molester and those people should be killed


No, you're not against pedos. You've proved countless times you support pedos.



Alkéryn said:


> it is because one of my best friend is a pedophile


A ha! And so this is why you defend pedos.


----------



## air2004 (Apr 24, 2017)

Here are some links to this person along with his appeal.

https://www.courtlistener.com/opinion/4323403/thomas-edvalson-v-state/

http://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/lo...cle_05ad133f-165f-5afe-9714-92fc4445ead1.html

https://www.google.com/amp/s/patch....man-arrested-for-possessing-child-pornography


----------



## pustal (Apr 24, 2017)

alex61194 said:


> maybe what im going to say wont like you guys but just a question why ban a person for that i mean is horrible of course but have nothing to do with gbatemp and you even said in gbatemp he did nothing wrong



I'd say to avoid flamewars and not to be associated with such crimes.



Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The problem is that pedos being pedos will eventually act on it so it's pointless to try and defend like @Alkéryn is trying to. Disgusting.



Not necessarely. Many choose to be treated, and go as far as chemical castration. Others just surpress it.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 24, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Not banning him would have allowed to speak on his own behalf which would be a valid point.
> 
> 
> Exactly. Calling this and that a sexual orientation is nonsensical.
> ...


I said pedo ≠ rapist 
i defend pedophiles
i do not defend rapist 

it is like i say i defend gay people 
and then you say i defend rapist because gays could rape mens 
those things are totaly different things but you are just being a moron


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 24, 2017)

I hope that he is telling you the truth.


----------



## Arck (Apr 24, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> if i said that, it is because one of my best friend is a pedophile


if he wasn't arrested yet, I guess he'll be soon now


----------



## osm70 (Apr 24, 2017)

Actually, they aren't saying it SHOULD BE accepted. They are saying it IS.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Apr 24, 2017)

I believe you made the right choice in waiting for the legal system to do it's thing and making your decision based on that.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 24, 2017)

No i don't say it should be accepted
I say that the majority of peodophile should be able to get help without risking to go in jail without even having comited a crime just for being pedophiles
I do support pedophiles
but i do not support sex between adults and underage

I just say that pedophiles should be helped instead of being persecuted since most of them aren't rapist
of course pedophiles who commit rape or had sex with an underage should go to jail or even worse


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 24, 2017)

osm70 said:


> Actually, they aren't saying it SHOULD BE accepted. They are saying it IS.


Whether it's technically a sexual orientation or not, it doesn't give them a free pass to claim it should be normalised and legal to rape children or look up child pornography. The website Salon tried to defend a pedo in order to normalise it but thankfully they eventually removed that shit.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 24, 2017)

basically i support pedophiles as long as they do not commit crime or do not plan to


----------



## Minox (Apr 24, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you?! You're saying that pedophilia should be accepted as a sexual orientation and you know damn well what this means, adults would get to rape children as legal as it could get.
> 
> You're a sick fuck, Alkéryn. I'm completely disgusted by you.
> 
> P.S. I don't care if this gets me banned.


Stop putting words in his mouth. He's saying it is a sexual attraction, not that it is something that should be accepted as something normal.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 24, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> I do support pedophiles


And there you go, people. @Alkéryn admits it.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 24, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Whether it's technically a sexual orientation or not, it doesn't give them a free pass to claim it should be normalised and legal to rape children or look up child pornography. The website Salon tried to defend a pedo in order to normalise it but thankfully they eventually removed that shit.


Again i'm not okay with them having sex with underage
I just say that as long as they do not commit unmoral act they shouldn't be persecuted and should instead be helped


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> No i don't say it should be accepted
> I say that the majority of peodophile should be able to get help without risking to go in jail without even having comited a crime just for being pedophiles
> I do support pedophiles
> but i do not support sex between adults and underage
> ...


I would honestly just stop mate, that hole that you're digging yourself into is getting awfully deep.....


----------



## osm70 (Apr 24, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> And there you go, people. @Alkéryn admits it.


Admits? He never denied it.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 24, 2017)

Minox said:


> Stop putting words in his mouth. He's saying it is a sexual attraction, not that it is something that should be accepted as something normal.





Alkéryn said:


> I do support pedophiles



This says it all about him, Minox.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Apr 24, 2017)

Actually, what's funny is that people on reddit compare that to Dozozo being convicted of 'sexual tourism' with a 15-year old. And then, people say bleh, that's disgusting as long as one is minor and the other not. But there's a slight problem. In every single high school, couples become unhealthy because one of the two lovers turn 18 and the other is still 17.5? I find this pretty illogical. That would mean that if you turn 18 while in couple with another minor, you are a disgusting pedophile, and if your bf/gf turns 18, you're victim of child abuse. You know? The candidate who just got first at the French Presidential Election, Emmanuel Macron, is 39. His wife is 64. Yes, 64. And he met her at the age of 16. She was his French teacher and was 41 at that time.

EDIT: I'm 16.


----------



## NEP (Apr 24, 2017)

Even if he didn't upload the images himself, he did set up the automated system that took the upload and posted it for everyone to see. And he is legally responsible for everything that automated system does. Just like how if you booby trap your house and someone comes in and gets killed, you're responsible for their death even if you're not there. It would be a huge issue if you could get away with posting illegal content if you simply had a python script grab it and post it for you.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 24, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> This says it all about him, Minox.


Yeah but i didn't said i support rapist
I said pedophile ≠ rapist

I support pedophile, and think they should be helped
and i said many time that any one who rape or had sex with an underage or commit anything imoral they shouldn't be persecuted
as long as they didn't do anything bad i'm okay with them


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 24, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The problem is that pedos being pedos will eventually act on it so it's pointless to try and defend like @Alkéryn is trying to. Disgusting.


Even if I totally understand your point of view, this means that we would also have to kill psychopaths, schizophrenics, etc...  and if we can decide to kill them because of the risk, then we could use the same logic for poor people, or to specific ethnicities for example. And it would be Minority Report (or Psycho Pass for anime lovers, which was clearly inspired by minority report, but hey I'm getting side tracked here) all the way.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 24, 2017)

Arck said:


> if he wasn't arrested yet, I guess he'll be soon now


No because i'm the only one knowing about him 
i will never reveal is identity 
and he will never ever do harm to anyone, instead he choosed to abstain for the rest of his life


----------



## Yil (Apr 24, 2017)

If we can illegalize or better render Prostitution and Drug useless due to shifted phisiology through some socondary system.


----------



## NEP (Apr 24, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Yeah but i didn't said i support rapist
> I said pedophile ≠ rapist
> 
> I support pedophile, and think they should be helped
> ...



Yeah. Being attracted to anything isn't a crime, but doing illegal things because of it is. People who are attracted to something/someone they shouldn't be should be helped to help prevent them from doing anything to hurt anyone. Ostracizing them will only push them away from people who could help them.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 24, 2017)

When I was below the legal age of consent, I slept with adult men.
Technically, you could say those guys where pedophiles.
Most of them where between the ages of 18-26, some above that.

It also has to do about the other party willingly giving consent.
Couple of years back, I would be branded a pedo if I met me bf then, yet he's the one who fucks me...

Anyway, some people severely overreact to the word "pedo"
If you had a boyfriend or girlfriend younger then you at the age of 16 and you have sexual intercourse with said partner, would you stop when you reach 18 and him/her still having a year orso to go?
Ofcourse, it's a different story if you're 27 and have a relationship with a 15 year old, but it does happen on occasion.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 24, 2017)

NEP said:


> Yeah. Being attracted to anything isn't a crime, but doing illegal things because of it is. People who are attracted to something/someone they shouldn't be should be helped to help prevent them from doing anything to hurt anyone. Ostracizing them will only push them away from people who could help them.


Exactly
It's like saying that someone attracted too another person that isn't attracted to should be arested because he could potentially rape this person
No he should be helped instead of persecuted


----------



## MSearles (Apr 24, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Actually, what's funny is that people on reddit compare that to Dozozo being convicted of 'sexual tourism' with a 15-year old.



What happened with Dozozo? I remember that name, but I didn't know anything about his disappearance from this forum.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 24, 2017)

wow the 3ds hacking scene is full of pedos


----------



## NEP (Apr 24, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Exactly
> It's like saying that someone attracted to another person that isn't attracted to should be arested because he could potentially rape this person
> No he should be helped instead of persecuted



And if you are worried about a friend or family member because they're having thoughts that could lead them to commiting a crime, then be with them to help them NOT commit that crime, rather than abandoning them and leaving them isolated with those thoughts.


----------



## Taffy (Apr 24, 2017)

Damn.

Not sure if I should say "Poor guy..." or "You asshole" in this situation (not trying to mock, just trying to lighten things up a bit.)

Poor asshole? I'm kinda scared now, this is what my parents warned me about being online. I said I trust people in places like this... but this...

feijfdeiuxhrh


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 24, 2017)

NEP said:


> And if you are worried about a friend or family member because they're having thoughts that could lead them to commiting a crime, then be with them to help them NOT commit that crime, rather than abandoning them and leaving them isolated with those thoughts.


I actually do since i said one of my best friend is in this situtation
But i know for sure that he will never do anything bad, even if he is a pedophile he have really good morals


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 24, 2017)

MrVojo said:


> He NEVER hosted a child porn site. His site was made just for programming information and that's all it was supposed to be used for, programming. His site was spammed with cp when he was out of state for a couple of years.


yea ok and my turds can sing.

if his site was spammed then they would have been able to identify the breach and match the time of content being added to the server with his apparent time "out of state" for a couple of years.

so no matter how cleaver the "spammers" were (if real) the server would be able to trace where the matrial was uploaded, even if they masked it.

if it claims hes at PLACE A, yet has proof he wasnt even in the same state, then i guess nothing like this was done prior to making a case to put to the judge.

people like him are scum and should never be allowed to be free.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2017)

Anybody remember that account @cruel_is_a_predator? What's up with that?


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 24, 2017)

How does his action go against the rules of GBAtemp and result in a ban?

Not defending what he did but as far as the temp was concerned he was an upstanding user here when it came to the forums.

Would I get a ban if I got a DUI?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> How does his action go against the rules of GBAtemp and result in a ban?
> 
> Not defending what he did but as far as the temp was concerned he was an upstanding user here when it came to the forums.
> 
> Would I get a ban if I got a DUI?


I think it was more so to ensure users didn't spam his page. If he's banned, users can't view his page, thus they can't comment. Plus if if he's in jail, it really doesn't matter what happens to his account, but it's better to not have it spammed.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 24, 2017)

The term pedophile is rather broad in the legal system. One of my fiancees family members was thrown in jail (He was 19 when it happened) because of a false accusation from a 16 year old girl. Guess what? He's branded as a pedophile.

CP is sick and twisted. End of story. Pedophilia? It's sick and twisted. End of story. If you have such a perverted interest in children and young teens? You have problems and need help. Badly.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 24, 2017)

Memoir said:


> The term pedophile is rather broad in the legal system. One of my fiancees family members was thrown in jail (He was 19 when it happened) because of a false accusation from a 16 year old girl. Guess what? He's branded as a pedophile.
> 
> CP is sick and twisted. End of story. Pedophilia? It's sick and twisted. End of story. If you have such a perverted interest in children and young teens? You have problems and need help. Badly.


Yeah I agree with that but that don't mean you should go in jail


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 24, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Yeah I agree with that but that don't mean you should go in jail


As you've said if you act on it? Yeah, you need locked up. If it's physical? You should be castrated. Messing up a child's emotional and physical status to get off is easily punishable by death. Maybe they can find the help they need before they do some permanent damage.


----------



## omegasoul6 (Apr 24, 2017)

If he didn't do it, his sentencing is a real shame and I wish him the best of luck.
If he did do it, he's a monster who deserves every bit of his sentence plus more.


----------



## Mark McDonut (Apr 24, 2017)

Damn dude, he can set up deepweb child porn trading but he can't update the fuckin cache in freeshop?

Cmon Cruel, priorities!


....and to think I thought the worst the dude would be dealing with is the long dick of nintendo's legal department......


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 24, 2017)

Memoir said:


> As you've said if you act on it? Yeah, you need locked up. If it's physical? You should be castrated. Messing up a child's emotional and physical status to get off is easily punishable by death. Maybe they can find the help they need before they do some permanent damage.


Well i dont know if you read my previous post but basically it says
pedophile != rapist
i support pedophile as long as they don't do anything wrong
most pedophiles never will do anything and should get help before they do instead of being persecuted


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2017)

Never heard of the guy. That being said, his mental issues and/or legal misadventures are in no way connected to GBATemp, so I'm not sure if they should be addressed by us, not to mention discussed on the forums. Guilty or not, the least he deserves is privacy. It's none of anyone's business and it's pretty clear that the website doesn't condone his actions.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 24, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Well i dont know if you read my previous post but basically it says
> pedophile != rapist
> i support pedophile as long as they don't do anything wrong
> most pedophiles never will do anything and should get help before they do instead of being persecuted


I read it, that's why I said what I did. You're right, being a pedophile doesn't necessarily mean you're a rapist. The two are not entirely the same.


----------



## Boured (Apr 24, 2017)

If he was wrongly then that sucks and I could forgive him, but if not then he can die in that cell.

I don't care what he did for the scene, he lost every ounce of respect when he was caught. Unless he's proven innocent he can honestly burn in the 7th circle of hell.


----------



## Bigkuhuna24 (Apr 24, 2017)

This site is not a safe place as people from different backgrounds talk about 3ds hacking. I feel that a thread shod be made to inform people what to do and watch for if some one is talking to them in a inappropriate manor.. remember you never know who hids behind those screen names..


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 24, 2017)

Bigkuhuna24 said:


> This site is not a safe place as people from different backgrounds talk about 3ds hacking. I feel that a thread shod be made to inform people what to do and watch for if some one is talking to them in a inappropriate manor.. remember you never know who hids behind those screen names..


Dunno. Some of the jokes that fly around here can be pretty demented.. Doesn't mean that the person/people involved are dangerous or disgusting.

Cruel actually never hinted or mentioned anything involving the matter currently at hand.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 24, 2017)

Bigkuhuna24 said:


> This site is not a safe place as people from different backgrounds talk about 3ds hacking. I feel that a thread shod be made to inform people what to do and watch for if some one is talking to them in a inappropriate manor.. remember you never know who hids behind those screen names..


Don't be a paranoiac 
most people already know this and it is really unlikely that people not knowing about it will end up in said thread
though beter safe than sorry

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> Dunno. Some of the jokes that fly around here can be pretty demented.. Doesn't mean that person/people involved are dangerous or disgusting.
> 
> Cruel actually never hinted or mentioned anything involving the matter currently at hand.


Yeah you just have to go on my profile post or their to see that 
@GhostLatte 
@Seriel 
@B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N  and i are often joking around
but we aren't actually dangerous xD


----------



## Bigkuhuna24 (Apr 24, 2017)

People are strange and unpredictable. I would not doubt that we will here more sooner or later


----------



## wurstpistole (Apr 24, 2017)

MrVojo said:


> He NEVER hosted a child porn site. His site was made just for programming information and that's all it was supposed to be used for, programming. His site was spammed with cp when he was out of state for a couple of years.



Oh, come on. I read an article stating that he was arrested not only once but multiple times on manners like this, posted stuff to some erotic forums and also had >160 pics of the matter in question on his computer. You want to tell me that was all only a strange coincidence, coming from some spamming of his site? Or are the news lying?


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Apr 24, 2017)

MrVojo said:


> He NEVER hosted a child porn site. His site was made just for programming information and that's all it was supposed to be used for, programming. His site was spammed with cp when he was out of state for a couple of years.





MrVojo said:


> He didn't want all of this to happen (no one does). The news does a fantastic job deceiving. My family strongly believe that it was just unorganized and not right on how they conducted this case. I don't want to talk much on this subject. We wish him the best, we love him, and hope that in the future a new trial is in action. He never harmed anyone (and never intends to) and never hosted cp. He wants to move on with his life.



Here's the problem I have with this sort of defense: if, the moment he found out (he should have been actively maintaining the website, or at least monitoring it), he had reported the activity to the respective authorities, he would have plausible deniability.  Do you really think all the porn sites/image hosting sites probably don't get any sort of CP?  Of course they do, but because they report it, they don't have any culpability.  There is always a chance that the law fucked up, but with CP, the FBI/law usually gets solid evidence before moving in, because the last thing they want is a failed case and a doubt on future cases against said person, not to mention the fact that they might actually be letting a CP provider free.


----------



## jimbo13 (Apr 24, 2017)

Good job Temp mods, classy way to handle a difficult situation imo.



DinohScene said:


> When I was below the legal age of consent, I slept with adult men.
> Technically, you could say those guys where pedophiles.
> Most of them where between the ages of 18-26, some above that.
> 
> ...



No you couldn't technically say those guys were Pedophiles, Pedophillia is an attraction to *Prepubscent children*.  Not teenagers, as distasteful as statutory rape can be in some cases it's not a act of pedophillia.


----------



## Plasmastar510 (Apr 24, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> How does his action go against the rules of GBAtemp and result in a ban?
> 
> Not defending what he did but as far as the temp was concerned he was an upstanding user here when it came to the forums.
> 
> Would I get a ban if I got a DUI?



My thoughts EXACTLY. I understand that certain somebodies are fairly liberal with bans, but come on. At least have some kind of reasoning behind them akin to "He blasted us with super illegal images" and not just "<x> amount of users (dis)like/judged him".


And obviously I don't condone any of that mess, and if he IS guilty, he'll be getting his punishment.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 24, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Anybody remember that account @cruel_is_a_predator? What's up with that?


It looks like it's Plailect's dupe account.


----------



## Bigkuhuna24 (Apr 24, 2017)

..... this kinda stuff makes me sick


----------



## matthi321 (Apr 24, 2017)

if he doenst rape children without concent i tink its a bit hard to put him in jail and ban him from this site, if watching cp is what he neeed to get rid of his demon seed let him do it it doesnt hurt anyone


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 24, 2017)

matthi321 said:


> if he doenst rape children without concent i tink its a bit hard to put him in jail and ban him from this site, if watching cp is what he neeed to get rid of his demon seed let him do it it doesnt hurt anyone


Well yeah and now
People watching cp is the reason why people are uploading it, which do harm to childs
Though why not 3d or hentai, this truly hurt no one


----------



## Arck (Apr 24, 2017)

matthi321 said:


> if watching cp is what he neeed to get rid of his demon seed let him do it it doesnt hurt anyone


nah wtf you can get easy 5yrs in jail just for that


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 24, 2017)

matthi321 said:


> if he doenst rape children without concent i tink its a bit hard to put him in jail and ban him from this site, if watching cp is what he neeed to get rid of his demon seed let him do it it doesnt hurt anyone


CP doesn't hurt anyone? What the fuck? How do you think it's made?

As for banning his account? Why keep it open? He's heading somewhere he won't need it. All it will do is leave his wall open for attack and discrimination. Not that it isn't warranted, but it is unnecessary.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 24, 2017)

Memoir said:


> CP doesn't hurt anyone? What the fuck? How do you think it's made?


Maybe he think it is all cgi who knows ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2017)

Some of you may well do well to read up on the law, or perhaps act less emotionally. I know it is a subject that seems prone to rile some people up but the trick is not to and to consider what goes.



NEP said:


> Even if he didn't upload the images himself, he did set up the automated system that took the upload and posted it for everyone to see. And he is legally responsible for everything that automated system does. Just like how if you booby trap your house and someone comes in and gets killed, you're responsible for their death even if you're not there. It would be a huge issue if you could get away with posting illegal content if you simply had a python script grab it and post it for you.


That gets interesting under the law. If indeed it is fully automated and you fulfil certain other conditions, most notably having a takedown request option, you can fall under something called safe harbour provisions. There was a fairly interesting case recently with livejournal's celebrity watching sub site that covered some of that.
I don't know anything of this case, or indeed how it would all apply here, but I do have to say be careful making a statement like that.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 24, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> Good job Temp mods, classy way to handle a difficult situation imo.
> 
> 
> 
> No you couldn't technically say those guys were Pedophiles, Pedophillia is an attraction to *Prepubscent children*.  Not teenagers, as distasteful as statutory rape can be in some cases it's not a act of pedophillia.



Ephebophilia/hebephilia is the correct term yes, but that wasn't the point.
The point was that some people severely overreact.


----------



## Plasmastar510 (Apr 24, 2017)

Memoir said:


> As for banning his account? Why keep it open?



Why CLOSE it? Let it expire, let it rot, but why do anything "adminly" to it. Why should we even have to discuss doing anything to it, the whole ordeal shouldn't have even been brought to the site.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 24, 2017)

Plasmastar510 said:


> Why CLOSE it? Let it expire, let it rot, but why do anything "adminly" to it. Why should we even have to discuss doing anything to it, the whole ordeal shouldn't have even been brought to the site.


Why not? Why shouldn't we know about it? Why shouldn't we know that someone like that is on our site? Why try to hide the fact? Stuff like this needs to be brought to our attention. It's not some closet fetish that stays in the bedroom between a couple or otherwise. It's a sick perversion that involves the Internet as a whole.


----------



## Plasmastar510 (Apr 24, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Why not? Why shouldn't we know about it? Why shouldn't we know that someone like that is on our site? Why try to hide the fact? Stuff like this needs to be brought to our attention. It's not some closet fetish that stays in the bedroom between a couple or otherwise. It's a sick perversion that involves the Internet as a whole.



Because it's actually none of yours, GBATemp's, or its members' business, unless of course he/she/it is asking for you to provide lewd content/is providing lewd content/or blatantly violating the site's Terms of Service.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 24, 2017)

Makes you wonder what stuff gets installed on your 3ds via home brew and hacks and does it have access to your camera?


----------



## Minox (Apr 24, 2017)

mech said:


> Makes you wonder what stuff gets installed on your 3ds via home brew and hacks and does it have access to your camera?


Most homebrew is open source, open the source code up and read for yourself.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 24, 2017)

Minox said:


> Most homebrew is open source, open the source code up and read for yourself.



Doesn't fill me with confidence, not all is open source... things get modified and released on different download links etc..


----------



## Minox (Apr 24, 2017)

mech said:


> Doesn't fill me with confidence, not all is open source... things get modified and released on different download links etc..


Then don't download anything not open source. If you want to be even more sure - compile the code yourself.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Apr 24, 2017)

3DS games (including .CIA homebrew) have a set of permissions that restrict what they can and can't access. Unfortunately, most homebrew just enables everything.

It would be useful if 3DS homebrew developers disabled unneeded permissions. (A 3DS homebrew program to view the permissions would be useful as well; I'm not sure if one exists at the moment.)


----------



## realWinterMute (Apr 24, 2017)

MrVojo said:


> He NEVER hosted a child porn site. His site was made just for programming information and that's all it was supposed to be used for, programming. His site was spammed with cp when he was out of state for a couple of years.



That doesn't even remotely come close to explaining public documentation in this case.

http://cases.justia.com/georgia/supreme-court/2016-s15a1869.pdf?ts=1457357464

And it doesn't explain how someone ends up being charged and convicted of 22 counts of child sexual exploitation.

http://www.gwinnettcourts.com/casesearch/casedetail.aspx?gTpFeYwtK0tMqY5So1ZW9g


----------



## wurstpistole (Apr 24, 2017)

realWinterMute said:


> That doesn't even remotely come close to explaining public documentation in this case.
> 
> http://cases.justia.com/georgia/supreme-court/2016-s15a1869.pdf?ts=1457357464
> 
> ...



This is what I was aiming at. I somehow fail to believe that all this stuff just happend _by accident_, posted _by others_ on his _programming _website. It just smells, you know.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2017)

Plasmastar510 said:


> Why CLOSE it? Let it expire, let it rot, but why do anything "adminly" to it. Why should we even have to discuss doing anything to it, the whole ordeal shouldn't have even been brought to the site.


It was brought up because people wanted the Staff to weigh in on the issue. The people wanted to hear what the staff had to say and some people even believed the staff were covering it up.
This is a damned if you do, damned if you don't kind of situation.


----------



## Mark McDonut (Apr 24, 2017)

mech said:


> Doesn't fill me with confidence, not all is open source... things get modified and released on different download links etc..


From a technical standpoint it's possible, just not very plausible and would have more than likely stuck out like a sore thumb on his git repo where sources were/are.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2017)

/from reading more about him on here, these are my views so don't cry if you don't agree
Even if he made a site about programming, it was his job not to let anyone host stuff like this on his servers. Also there's something like "code only" stuff without image links etc.

He was proven guilty, unfairly or fairly, still, it was his job as a site administrator to not let shit like that to happen.


----------



## petethepug (Apr 24, 2017)

Ew, i'm deleting Freeshop & using CIA Angel from now on lol.

I'm sorry to hear what happened though (i'm just slightly suprised though I mean seriously??? He could have made something better for the public instead of children porn with all the time he used to make... That on the deep web.)


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2017)

petethepug said:


> Ew, i'm deleting Freeshop & using CIA Angel from now on lol.


You should delete that version of freeShop, because there's a new kid in town!
http://gbatemp.net/threads/release-arc13s-freeshop-fork-open-source-eshop-alternative.468436/


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2017)

realWinterMute said:


> That doesn't even remotely come close to explaining public documentation in this case.
> 
> http://cases.justia.com/georgia/supreme-court/2016-s15a1869.pdf?ts=1457357464
> 
> ...


He deserved it. Most people lie because they can't hide their honor. 

Well, everyone needs a chance and apparently he also had exactly the same court case as before
I'm still not against him, he might be a dirty sicko, i'll still give him a chance once he gets out. Unless he will screw everyone with CP pics [If you get one here, you instantly have a court case here].
(This is what will happen if you browse Deep Web too deply and suddenly find a mysterious "Pedophile's Club".)


----------



## Plasmastar510 (Apr 24, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You should delete that version of freeShop, because there's a new kid in town!
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/release-arc13s-freeshop-fork-open-source-eshop-alternative.468436/



Could we not discredit his work. It is a fork, after all, and it'll be difficult to walk around that.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 24, 2017)

It's a shame that such a thread had to be made. The only thing we can do is move on, let the law do its thing and stay vigilant.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2017)

Plasmastar510 said:


> Could we not discredit his work. It is a fork, after all, and it'll be difficult to walk around that.


I am not discrediting his work, but if he's not here to update it, then there is no reason to keep using it. Do note, I am actually one of the biggest advocates to forking his work to keep it going. I actually want his work to be continued and also separate from his actual crimes. Which is why I am giving the suggestion that actually keeps freeShop alive. And having a little fun with my post.


----------



## V0ltr0n (Apr 24, 2017)

I just hate hearing things like this. Especially in the gaming community where it should be a relatively safe place for kids. It brings a tear to my eye just thinking about it. I have been a member on the 3ds homebrew discord for quite some time. I have helped some people through the hacking process in dm's, even guided someone over the phone. This proves how trusting of strangers some kids are. I spent 4 hours on the phone with that kid to make sure he was confident about every step of the hack. When it was finished, he thanked me and that was that. Whomever takes advantage of the trust of a young person and destroys their innocence, especially while being part of a community that should be a safe place for kids, should be tortured and killed in the most inhumane way possible.

Thanks to the staff for bringing this issue to light on the front page. Unfortunately, it's important for kids to know that nowhere is safe in today's world. As someone who believes whole heartedly in the protection of children, I offer my support to anyone who needs an adult to talk to. I don't know what else to say. This type of stuff is one of the few things in life that brings me to tears.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 24, 2017)

Took you guys long enough!


----------



## Yandere-chan (Apr 24, 2017)

Wow. I wasn't expecting to wake up to this on the front page.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 24, 2017)

Mark McDonut said:


> From a technical standpoint it's possible, just not very plausible and would have more than likely stuck out like a sore thumb on his git repo where sources were/are.



I'm talking about anything you install on your consoles released by anyone, or modified and reuploaded by anyone.. this really is an eye opener.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Apr 24, 2017)

If he's been convicted, he's no longer "suspected" or "supposed", so I can't see why labelling him as such?


----------



## linuxares (Apr 24, 2017)

Okey one thing I don't get. If his now innocent and got hacked etc. Where are the logs that proves him innocent? Don't give me the crap that "They were wiped" or "He didn't have logs enabled because xyz". Anyone working with IT have logs enabled except when they wish to hide something.

About teenagers doing what teenagers do, I have no problem with that French 15 year old making his own decision. It's not in my position to decided how manture the person is or not. People looking down on others kind of piss me of because I work with teenagers and a lot of them are more mature than freaking 25 year olds (Fun fact, the brain isn't fully developed until around the age of 25 so... should everyone be considered a minor until that age?)

About supporting pedophilia. There are two terms that get mixed up. A pedophile is a person intrested in prepubecented children. What most refere to in the new topic on Reddit is a hebephile. A person that is intrested in pubecented teenagers. 
I don't support either, it's just that I'm not in a position about whatever is wrong or not. I really don't condone any of it. Especially not real pedophiles.

Also speaking about humans, it's biologically programmed in to the brain to seek out younger partners. Since the younger the mother is the better chance to a healthy offspring. So rather than hate towards the closet pedophiles, offer them help. Not all of them are active and they probably know how they feel is wrong. 

(Man it feels like I defend someone here, and I generally don't and I do not condon any of the behaviour of pedophiles.)


----------



## Wiisel (Apr 24, 2017)

I have zero tolerance for these people they deserve everything that comes to them and more, they are not sick they are the sickness.


----------



## V0ltr0n (Apr 24, 2017)

It is not biologically programmed in the brain to seek out a minor for sexual activity. It is a mental disorder. One that should be cured by execution when found out. Just my opinion, but anyone that sees a child and thinks "oh thats hot, i'd like a piece of that" should  get help. Help into the afterlife by public execution. Pedos should not be tolerated or understood in any way. Just put them down like the rabid dogs they are and be done with it.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Apr 24, 2017)

Why are people saying he's a child rapist?
Don't you know how to fucking read or something?
The article clearly states that he was convicted supposedly because he was running a child pornography site, not because he raped some kids.

Child pornography =/= Rape
The sentence for the two are completely different and in different leagues.
Get your fucking facts straight, people, seriously.

And I'm not defending the guy, I'm just sick of constantly hearing everyone say "rape" over and over again, where the article has absolutely 0 mentions about that.


----------



## leerz (Apr 24, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Banning someone over, what could very well have been false accusations could lead to some unrest.
> Especially someone that previously was so high regarded in the 3DS scene.
> Waiting and letting justice take care of it before taking a site related action is indeed a good choice!
> 
> ...


Detail re dazAzzo pls?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 24, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Why are people saying he's a child rapist?
> Don't you know how to fucking read or something?
> The article clearly states that he was convicted supposedly because he was running a child pornography site, not because he raped some kids.
> 
> ...


Hosting and watching it creates more demand for it, and when there's more demand, they have to make more...


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Apr 24, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Hosting and watching it creates more demand for it, and when there's more demand, they have to make more...


And since when pornographic imagery is considered rape?
That's a completely different case.
Unless the child is brutely forced and/or being depicted having sexual intercourse with an adult, it's not considered rape in court.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 24, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> And since when pornographic imagery is considered rape?
> That's a completely different case.
> Unless the child is brutely forced and/or being depicted having sexual intercourse with an adult, it's not considered rape in court.




Sex with a child/minor IS classed as rape.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 24, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> And since when pornographic imagery is considered rape?
> That's a completely different case.
> Unless the child is brutely forced and/or being depicted having sexual intercourse with an adult, it's not considered rape in court.


I know, but children should be children and shouldn't have to be subjected to that shit in the first place.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Apr 24, 2017)

mech said:


> Sex with a child/minor IS classed as rape.


Yes but you have to take into consideration that pornographic imagery is not rape per-se unless the child is depicted having sexual intercourse.
I fail to see how you automatically relate porn with sex.
Porn can be accounted to only images of nude people, not specifically having sex.

Still, that doesn't change the fact that he got convicted for hosting a child pornography site, not actually slaving children to do so.
Do not put false statements to the case.


----------



## Meteor7 (Apr 24, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> It is not biologically programmed in the brain to seek out a minor for sexual activity. It is a mental disorder. One that should be cured by execution when found out. Just my opinion, but anyone that sees a child and thinks "oh thats hot, i'd like a piece of that" should  get help. Help into the afterlife by public execution. Pedos should not be tolerated or understood in any way. Just put them down like the rabid dogs they are and be done with it.


Actually, a large portion of models are teenagers, with the average age being around 17. Looking at global culture in general, it also appears that many more people are attracted to <18 people (of both sexes by both sexes) than would ever admit it. Besides that, it does make biological sense, as the human body goes through puberty (a.k.a. the time when nature says "it's time to reproduce") at around 10-14 for girls and 12-16 for boys.

That's NOT to speak in defense of relations between a minor and an adult, however, as there seems to be a lot of complicated psychology that can go on in that situation in terms of an imbalance of power that I don't completely understand. It's entirely possible, even likely, that abuse and an unhealthy relationship can arise because of it. Besides, if the minor in question is young enough, they could easily be "persuaded" into a position they wouldn't otherwise want to be in via lies, coercion, and manipulation. This becomes an even more sinister problem as, depending on the situation, a minor who has been abused could end up testifying in court that it was a "consensual" relationship and that they "wanted it" as an effect of minor Stockholm's syndrome, at which point abuse becomes increasingly hard to prove, if at all possible. That could make protecting minors from rape-like situations exponentially more difficult, which would be terrible.


----------



## Manurocker95 (Apr 24, 2017)

Don't judge me but I really think this post is really unnecessary. FreeShop thread was filled with this kind of shit and people was like wow, as he is a pedo, his shit is not worth at all and that's not the case. He was one of the best programmers that has contributed in 3DS Scene. He did not do things well, OK, but we don't need to have 2394838574934 threads about it. Sorry if someone gets offended with this, I'm just sick about this topic.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Apr 24, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Actually, a large portion of models are teenagers, with the average age being around 17. Looking at global culture in general, it also appears that many more people are attracted to <18 people (of both sexes by both sexes) than would ever admit it. Besides that, it does make biological sense, as the human body goes through puberty (a.k.a. the time when nature says "it's time to reproduce") at around 10-14 for girls and 12-16 for boys.
> 
> That's NOT to speak in defense of relations between a minor and an adult, however, as there seems to be a lot of complicated psychology that can go on in that situation in terms of an imbalance of power that I don't completely understand. It's entirely possible, even likely, that abuse and an unhealthy relationship can arise because of it. Besides, if the minor in question is young enough, they could easily be "persuaded" into a position they wouldn't otherwise want to be in via lies, coercion, and manipulation. This becomes an even more sinister problem as, depending on the situation, a minor who has been abused could end up testifying in court that it was a "consensual" relationship and that they "wanted it" as an effect of minor Stockholm's syndrome, at which point abuse becomes increasingly hard to prove, if at all possible. That could make protecting minors from rape-like situations exponentially more difficult, which would be terrible.



Indeed, and sexual relation with a minor litteraly always happen, especially in high school. That's not true that the human brain suddenly becomes 'able to consent' in a femtosecond when you turn 18. And actually, couples between a 18-yo and a 17-yo must be really common.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 24, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Yes but you have to take into consideration that pornographic imagery is not rape per-se unless the child is depicted having sexual intercourse.
> I fail to see how you automatically relate porn with sex.
> Porn can be accounted to only images of nude people, not specifically having sex.
> 
> ...


Fact is children get victimized to make this stuff in most cases. Also, I don't know if you have children, but when I hear about something bad happening to a child, I can't help but imagine if it were one of mine and it's probably the worst feeling in the world.


----------



## Costello (Apr 24, 2017)

there are a bunch of people saying "_this info has nothing to do on GBAtemp_"
and another bunch saying "_about damn time_"

where do we stand, GBAtemp, as a team? again, several of us agreed with the first option above, but personally I just couldn't stand to see idiotic things like "GBAtemp tried to cover the information" anymore. The moment we were accused this became about us too, and it would just be too unfair to let this go unanswered.

if you are unhappy please explain yourself but be fair and don't blow this out of proportion. We are completely transparent so anything you want to know will be answered.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 24, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Fact is children get victimized to make this stuff in most cases. Also, I don't know if you have children, but when I hear about something bad happening to a child, I can't help but imagine if it were one of mine and it's probably the worst feeling in the world.


It is. But feelings doesn't mean that your argument is sound. ShadowOne is right in analyzing this case.


----------



## Meteor7 (Apr 24, 2017)

Costello said:


> there are a bunch of people saying "_this info has nothing to do on GBAtemp_"
> and another bunch saying "_about damn time_"
> 
> where do we stand, GBAtemp, as a team? again, several of us agreed with the first option above, but personally I just couldn't stand to see idiotic things like "GBAtemp tried to cover the information" anymore. The moment we were accused this became about us too, and it would just be too unfair to let this go unanswered.
> ...


Considering how close this was to our community, I think reporting on it here was justified.


----------



## Costello (Apr 24, 2017)

alex61194 said:


> maybe what im going to say wont like you guys but just a question why ban a person for that i mean is horrible of course but have nothing to do with gbatemp and you even said in gbatemp he did nothing wrong


This is our stance. We believe rapists do not have their place on the site, same as murderers, and all other *convicted* criminals. So when we heard he was convicted, we decided to ban him.

GBAtemp is an independent community but that doesn't mean everyone has the right to access it. There are rules, which we (the team) come up with, and enforce.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 24, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Considering how close this was to our community, I think reporting on it here was justified.


This.. It actually involved a member of these forums.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Apr 24, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Fact is children get victimized to make this stuff in most cases. Also, I don't know if you have children, but when I hear about something bad happening to a child, I can't help but imagine if it were one of mine and it's probably the worst feeling in the world.


I know, it doesn't change the fact that it's wrong and people, in this case children, are being put in horrible situations sometimes against their consent. I do respect and understand that, but that doesn't mean that just because he did something to a child he should be given false accusations to more illegal activities which he might or might have not done himself.

They did convict him for sharing CP, not raping children, and unless proof is shown, he didn't rape children.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 24, 2017)

Costello said:


> there are a bunch of people saying "_this info has nothing to do on GBAtemp_"
> and another bunch saying "_about damn time_"
> 
> where do we stand, GBAtemp, as a team? again, several of us agreed with the first option above, but personally I just couldn't stand to see idiotic things like "GBAtemp tried to cover the information" anymore. The moment we were accused this became about us too, and it would just be too unfair to let this go unanswered.
> ...


I personally think it was justified because you had to make a clear statement about the fact that this website does not condone such actions.


----------



## swabbo (Apr 24, 2017)

Is it just me who sees it as suspicious? Guy develops Freeshop, gets done for CP?

Smells like he was framed to me


----------



## Costello (Apr 24, 2017)

migles said:


> @Costello do you have clear evidence that this person that developed the famous freeshop, is the same one that is in sentenced to 20 years?
> i ask this, because you can create an identity online.. you can come up with a fake name and register into a website with your own choices of names..
> even in real life sometimes people get mixed up because they have the same name or Doppelgänger etc..


Yes, we have definitive evidence that it's him. I won't release them because that's not my place but if you look around you will find everything you need. If you really can't find anything, ask away and I'm sure some members will PM you.


----------



## phalk (Apr 24, 2017)

MrVojo said:


> For the people that are going to view this thread. You will have opinions and go ahead and post those opinions, you own them. Discuss your view, if you like.
> 
> Thank you for all replies and godspeed.



Did his website had an image upload form or something?
I used to have one on mine for personal use, going to take it off ASAP.
I've talked with him two times via PM here on gbatemp and he promptly replied me and seemed like a nice guy. 
If he is truly innocent I hope he can revert this somehow.


----------



## Costello (Apr 24, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> How does his action go against the rules of GBAtemp and result in a ban?
> 
> Not defending what he did but as far as the temp was concerned he was an upstanding user here when it came to the forums.
> 
> Would I get a ban if I got a DUI?


I hope my previous couple of posts answered that. If not feel free to ask again and I'll clarify.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Yes but you have to take into consideration that pornographic imagery is not rape per-se unless the child is depicted having sexual intercourse.
> I fail to see how you automatically relate porn with sex.
> Porn can be accounted to only images of nude people, not specifically having sex.
> 
> ...


But by hosting said website, he was directly contributing to the need for more...images, which directly contributed to the abuse of children


----------



## Costello (Apr 24, 2017)

Bigkuhuna24 said:


> This site is not a safe place as people from different backgrounds talk about 3ds hacking. I feel that a thread shod be made to inform people what to do and watch for if some one is talking to them in a inappropriate manor.. remember you never know who hids behind those screen names..


I believe GBAtemp is as safe a place as any online site that doesn't require people to provide ID. 
Anyone can register to any website if they want, why would GBAtemp be safer, or any less safe than the rest of the internet? 
Because this site is about hacking, games, and computers? Are you implying that hackers are more likely to be pedophiles than other demographics? don't you think this Cruel person also had accounts on a lot of other sites as well? I have already stated that he did not do anything illegal on GBAtemp, he did not attempt to contact minors, post CP, or anything. 

My point being, if you're going to say GBAtemp isn't safe you will need to back up that statement because I can't agree with you.


----------



## wurstpistole (Apr 24, 2017)

swabbo said:


> Is it just me who sees it as suspicious? Guy develops Freeshop, gets done for CP?
> 
> Smells like he was framed to me


Yeah, right. Of course. Some shady underground organization frames some programmer guy who basically did nothing but enable downloading directly from Nintendo's servers with CP and puts him into prison for 20 years. 

3DS is serious business. You read it here first.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Apr 24, 2017)

parrotgeek1 said:


> But by hosting said website, he was directly contributing to the need for more...images, which directly contributed to the abuse of children


That's still making assumptions.
Those words would not stand a case in court. 
He might have condoned those acts, yes, but he didn't make them himself as far as we know, and since there is no evidence that he did them himself, he cannot be convicted of that, nor be accused of it.
He cannot be convicted for what other people did.


----------



## Costello (Apr 24, 2017)

Manurocker95 said:


> Don't judge me but I really think this post is really unnecessary. FreeShop thread was filled with this kind of shit and people was like wow, as he is a pedo, his shit is not worth at all and that's not the case. He was one of the best programmers that has contributed in 3DS Scene. He did not do things well, OK, but we don't need to have 2394838574934 threads about it. Sorry if someone gets offended with this, I'm just sick about this topic.


we don't need to have 2394838574934 about it, definitely.
but we are being accused of covering the story. So I think it deserves at least one.


----------



## SLiV3R (Apr 24, 2017)

From my personal experience, Im very sad for him. TheCruel was about to release a port on the game Witchblast. I would contibute with my music and do a lot of testings. But that project never got released. He released Freeshop, that got a LOT of popolarity and the scummvm port, so Witchblast was not his highest priority.  In one way Im actually kind of happy we never released Witchblast 3DS. After all this that has happened. But Im very sad for theCruel, he seemed to be a very Nice Guy. I dont think he understood the consequenses and how wrong his actions were.


----------



## linuxares (Apr 24, 2017)

Costello said:


> we don't need to have 2394838574934 about it, definitely.
> but we are being accused of covering the story. So I think it deserves at least one.


I think this is fine. I even suggest you can close the thread since you atleast covered it now.


----------



## phalk (Apr 24, 2017)

Costello said:


> we don't need to have 2394838574934 about it, definitely.
> but we are being accused of covering the story. So I think it deserves at least one.



I can't believe people are accusing gbatemp of covering anything. Really, what did they expect you guys to do?
This thread is something I wouldn't have made at all but I understand why it was.
Anyway, this case and the website are totally unrelated as he didn't use gbatemp for anything he was accused or convicted of.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 24, 2017)

leerz said:


> Detail re dazAzzo pls?



Check 3DShacks reddit.


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Apr 24, 2017)

MrVojo said:


> I know this because I'm his brother. He didn't have a second site. He only had that one programming site.




Well, 20 years, he was definitely found guilty for something.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Apr 24, 2017)

Just decided "hey let's see whats up on gbatemp" when suddenly....


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (Apr 24, 2017)

Good night sweet prince. See you in 20 years.


----------



## Wiisel (Apr 24, 2017)

Costello said:


> there are a bunch of people saying "_this info has nothing to do on GBAtemp_"
> and another bunch saying "_about damn time_"
> 
> where do we stand, GBAtemp, as a team? again, several of us agreed with the first option above, but personally I just couldn't stand to see idiotic things like "GBAtemp tried to cover the information" anymore. The moment we were accused this became about us too, and it would just be too unfair to let this go unanswered.
> ...


In most cases I would say a forum has no rights intervening with a members personal life and certainly not the right to disclose their personal information including real name without consent unless it may have a potential direct impact towards members, in the case of child porn and a convicted member I see no issue in the reporting as this is a site that younger and potentially more vulnerable audience within its members.


----------



## Slattz (Apr 24, 2017)

OP said:
			
		

> If you think someone is guilty of a crime it is your duty to report it to the relevant authorities (not the GBAtemp admins, I mean the police).


Sorry guys, gonna have to report 99% of the people here for piracy 


Ontopic: He got what he deserved imo, pedophilia shouldn't be taken lightly.


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 24, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> That's still making assumptions.
> Those words would not stand a case in court.
> He might have condoned those acts, yes, but he didn't make them himself as far as we know, and since there is no evidence that he did them himself, he cannot be convicted of that, nor be accused of it.
> He cannot be convicted for what other people did.


I think they take the angle of "you can charge someone driving the getaway car" or "you let criminals stay in your house" kind of angle. Of course, them doing it without your knowledge isn't against the law, sooooo....I guess they were able to prove he knew. Or just got a shitty jury who doesn't know the difference. Or he actully did know it, who knows, thinking that 17 year old was actually 19.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 24, 2017)

I worry bout arc now taking over freeshop (not that he didn't do anything wrong) the other guy can i ask what contributions he's done for the scene but yeah he got off lucky normally it's 10 yrs PER PICTURE/VIDEO found as evidence


----------



## Gizametalman (Apr 24, 2017)

I thought it had something to do with FreeShop... this escalated quickly to be honest.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> I think they take the angle of "you can charge someone driving the getaway car" or "you let criminals stay in your house" kind of angle. Of course, them doing it without your knowledge isn't against the law, sooooo....I guess they were able to prove he knew. Or just got a shitty jury who doesn't know the difference. Or he actully did know it, who knows, thinking that 17 year old was actually 19.


It's sound reasoning, to be fair. If you consume child pornography, you're perpetuating its production. Children get abused, it's a terrible fact of life, but once that abuse turns into a lucrative business, the consumers are just as guilty as the providers. Imagine if this was about slave trade (and it often times is) - the "I only bought a slave, I don't actually go around with a net abducting people" defense doesn't fly. I don't have an issue with people's sexual fetishes - they have a mental disorder and need help. That being said, once they become abusers or consumers of illegal material, that's a crime, plain and simple. It's a terrible affliction that needs to be addressed, but criminal acts still need to be punished.


----------



## angelus kun (Apr 24, 2017)

Everyoone does some illegal things :/ ñike piracy (i have luma on my 3ds soo..) or drougs, but the truth always come for the innocents


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 24, 2017)

something tells me it partially does i mean what kind of sick fuck (excuse my language) who is also a scene dev would be stupid enough to do this but.....there are also crooked cops/DA's you never know


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2017)

Man people accusing GBATemp for dumb shit...
How does banning make people suspect that mods/admins are trying to hide the truth, i don't understand people sometimes


----------



## Gizametalman (Apr 24, 2017)

I don't know the guy... this is sooooo weird.
I thought that this place was something more like PirateBay, but this?
I honestly, can't believe that the all-mighty TheCruel, the guy who gave us the FreeShop did that.
Also... can anyone confirm, if _*this guy* is really him?

 _


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 24, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I know, it doesn't change the fact that it's wrong and people, in this case children, are being put in horrible situations sometimes against their consent. I do respect and understand that, but that doesn't mean that just because he did something to a child he should be given false accusations to more illegal activities which he might or might have not done himself.
> 
> They did convict him for sharing CP, not raping children, and unless proof is shown, he didn't rape children.


I see where you're coming from now. I don't know who said he raped any kids, but you're right there is no proof of that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Gizametalman said:


> I don't know the guy... this is sooooo weird.
> I thought that this place was something more like PirateBay, but this?
> I honestly, can't believe that the all-mighty TheCruel, the guy who gave us the FreeShop did that.
> Also... can anyone confirm, if _*this guy* is really him?View attachment 85014 _


Yes that's him.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Slattz said:


> Sorry guys, gonna have to report 99% of the people here for piracy
> 
> 
> Ontopic: He got what he deserved imo, pedophilia shouldn't be taken lightly.


Most places piracy is more of a civil matter than a criminal one.


----------



## jDSX (Apr 24, 2017)

What the actual fuck?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 24, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> Or he actully did know it, who knows, thinking that 17 year old was actually 19.


 Legally in the US, I don't think there is an age distinction when it comes to pornography, which is strange because the age of consent in most states is 16. So you could have sex with a 17 year old but looking at a picture of that person even partially nude is considered child pornography.


----------



## smf (Apr 24, 2017)

matthi321 said:


> if he doenst rape children without concent i tink its a bit hard to put him in jail and ban him from this site, if watching cp is what he neeed to get rid of his demon seed let him do it it doesnt hurt anyone



The person in the images is still alive knowing what people are doing, so it does hurt someone.

People who distribute are treated way more harshly than possession. Which is why torrents were abandoned, everyone was an uploader.

If he is guilty then 20 years is still quite harsh, when rehabilitation has a very high success rate. When you realise just how many people there are out there and locking them all up for a long time is very expensive and a waste of life. A lot of offenders started out as victims themselves and were never given the support they needed.

The problem is so widespread that it will never get sorted all the time people act so violently against offenders.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Apr 24, 2017)

MrVojo said:


> I know this because I'm his brother. He didn't have a second site. He only had that one programming site.


so was he set up by nintendo because they didn't want him developing freeshop anymore?


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Apr 24, 2017)

I must of not been around when this happened, it is shocking to hear but I think you guys (the staff members and admin included) did the right thing and on another note...I can't believe anyone even Tempers would use reddit, it is a cesspool of flames and other negative activity.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 24, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> so was he set up by nintendo because they didn't want him developing freeshop anymore?


Well considering he was arrested and charged about 4 years ago well before free shop came out nintendo must have travelled back in time to frame him. On a serious note anyone saying he may be innocent like his brother is saying read the reports from his arrest his computer was found to contain over 10000 downloaded  child porn pics. They were on his own computer so it destroys what is brother is saying that he was out the country and his website was hacked then how do you explain all the kiddy porn downloaded on his computer. Did someone sneek in and download them when he was away??


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 24, 2017)

smf said:


> The person in the images is still alive knowing what people are doing, so it does hurt someone.
> 
> People who distribute are treated way more harshly than possession. Which is why torrents were abandoned, everyone was an uploader.
> 
> ...


Mate, the amount of content reportedly found should have been more than enough for 50 minimum. His punishment is light, imo.


----------



## leon315 (Apr 24, 2017)

Well, this is like someone created a vid tutorial about how to build a bomb, then some else followed the guide and used that self built bomb to commit a massacre, then the guy who created the vid tutorial is accused for terrorism and mass murder, even there's no evidence that assume he 's a terrorist. 

Thats it


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 24, 2017)

leon315 said:


> Well, this is like someone created a vid tutorial about how to build a bomb, then some else followed the guide and used that self built bomb to commit a massacre, then the guy who created the vid tutorial is accused for terrorism and mass murder.
> 
> Thats it


Not even close...


----------



## ItsKipz (Apr 24, 2017)

aw geez im already out of popcorn

On topic, really glad this guy got caught (unless he's been falsely accused like people are saying, in which case not so much)


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 24, 2017)

Pedophilia is a mental disorder, spreading images and telling people how to spread their images of exploited children isn't "ok". These people start with pictures, then move to videos and soon they can't get off on them anymore so they go and commit a sexual act with a child, probably someone who trusted them like a niece or nephew or even their own children. In more rare cases they will actually go and abduct a child to fulfill their desires.

I also don't buy the story that "someone else" did it and he dindu nuffin, he a good boy. People defending him should be ashamed, I really don't care what good he did (well subjective since he allowed people to commit piracy).


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 24, 2017)

I am not sure why this dude is banned from GBAtemp. If he did nothing illegal here then why be banned? That doesn't really make sense to me.
Like if I go and get arrested for picking up a hooker on my own time, then I certainly shouldn't be fired from my job or suspended from school. So what gives?
I completely understand that no one will want anything to do with this dude now, and thats fine. Hell, it is not like he has a chance to use gbatemp anymore anyways, so I am sure he wont be heartbroken over being banned, but I still dont even understand why you guys would go out of your way.

Seriously, I just looked through the site rules, and there was absolutely no mention that a persons action outside of this site can still be punished on this site.


----------



## ItsKipz (Apr 24, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I am not sure why this dude is banned from GBAtemp. If he did nothing illegal here then why be banned? That doesn't really make sense to me.
> Like if I go and get arrested for picking up a hooker on my own time, then I certainly shouldn't be fired from my job or suspended from school. So what gives?
> I completely understand that no one will want anything to do with this dude now, and thats fine. Hell, it is not like he has a chance to use gbatemp anymore anyways, so I am sure he wont be heartbroken over being banned, but I still dont even understand why you guys would go out of your way.
> 
> Seriously, I just looked through the site rules, and there was absolutely no mention that a persons action outside of this site can still be punished on this site.


A pedophile who's been sent to jail over CP possession?  Pretty sure that's not the kind of person we want here.


----------



## zac122 (Apr 24, 2017)

-snip-
I can tell you're clearly quite riled up about this, so I'll ask that you calm down a bit while reading my reply. Maybe sip some coffee and listen to smooth jazz if that's your thing. Pedophiles, specifically those who are suppressing their urges, need to be HELPED. NOT KILLED. Going around killing everyone who isn't "normal" would not be ok, and logically speaking you're suggesting killing someone based on a mental illness. Should we also kill people who have social anxiety? Or maybe we should kill people who have multiple personalities. Oh wait, these people are helped to get through their problems. We don't just say "hey that guy is weird. Kill the bitch". It's wrong to murder an innocent person just because they have the urge to do something wrong. I would say that you wanting to kill everyone with the potential to rape children is just as disgusting as the people who actually do rape children because what you suggest is to literally kill thousands (and maybe more) of innocent people because their brain works different from yours. PEDOPHILES ARE NOT RAPISTS. They can be, and the ones that do are some of the worst scum on earth; however that doesn't mean we should kill people that need help and are suffering for something that they never had a choice in. 

Just to be clear I'm not saying pedophilia is ok, and I'm certainly not defending child rapists. What I'm saying is that you need to calm the fuck down and think about what you're suggesting.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 24, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> A pedophile who's been sent to jail over CP possession?  Pretty sure that's not the kind of person we want here.


Sadly, I am sure there are many pedophiles on this site. They are everywhere. Whats to stop this dude from creating another account when he gets out of jail? (as if gbatemp will still be here in 20 years).


----------



## ItsKipz (Apr 24, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Sadly, I am sure there are many pedophiles on this site. They are everywhere. Whats to stop this dude from creating another account when he gets out of jail? (as if gbatemp will still be here in 20 years).


Nothing, but if he shares any of that stuff on here he'll be banned. As it stands, i cant speak for the mods but i think he'd be a risk for sharing that, not something anyone wants.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 24, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Sadly, I am sure there are many pedophiles on this site. They are everywhere. Whats to stop this dude from creating another account when he gets out of jail? (as if gbatemp will still be here in 20 years).


The law. When they're on a list, they're less likely to make a social media account of any type.. Doesn't stop them, but it does help deter them.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeadlyFoez said:


> If he did nothing illegal here then why be banned? That doesn't really make sense to me.


You think he didn't do anything illegal? You honestly convinced yourself that the crime he was convicted of isn't illegal? Then you turn around and compare it to something COMPLETELY DIFFERENT. What the fuck is wrong with this site. Oh my lordy.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 24, 2017)

leon315 said:


> Well, this is like someone created a vid tutorial about how to build a bomb, then some else followed the guide and used that self built bomb to commit a massacre, then the guy who created the vid tutorial is accused for terrorism and mass murder, even there's no evidence that assume he 's a terrorist.
> 
> Thats it


WTF are you on about his own personal computer had over 10000 downloaded child porn pics.


----------



## ItsKipz (Apr 24, 2017)

Memoir said:


> The law. When they're on a list, they're less likely to make a social media account of any type.. Doesn't stop them, but it does help deter them.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


"This thing is totally bad and he should be in jail for it but its not illegal."


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> Snip!


This is precisely why I immediately thought this thread is a bad idea, @Costello.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 24, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> This thing is totally bad and he should be in jail for it but its not illegal.



https://www.justice.gov/criminal-ceos/citizens-guide-us-federal-law-child-pornography

Seems illegal to me.. Hm


----------



## ItsKipz (Apr 24, 2017)

Memoir said:


> https://www.justice.gov/criminal-ceos/citizens-guide-us-federal-law-child-pornography
> 
> Seems illegal to me.. Hm


The /s wasn't implied, sorry  making fun of the other guy.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2017)

Memoir said:


> You think he didn't do anything illegal? You honestly convinced yourself that the crime he was convicted of isn't illegal? Then you turn around and compare it to something COMPLETELY DIFFERENT. What the fuck is wrong with this site. Oh my lordy.


The crucial word in that comment was "here". We're not the police and we're not judges, we should only enforce our own rules board. If he didn't break board rules in any way, he shouldn't be banned. His personal life is none of our business, we're not supposed to function as a moral police and offences that occur off-site should not be punished on-site - leave the law to the authorities and focus on board rules. I can completely understand @DeadlyFoez' argument, but I'm not a moderator or an admin, there are smarter people in charge of those things that made a judgement call.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 24, 2017)

Memoir said:


> You think he didn't do anything illegal? You honestly convinced yourself that the crime he was convicted of isn't illegal? Then you turn around and compare it to something COMPLETELY DIFFERENT. What the fuck is wrong with this site. Oh my lordy.


Yeah, really. Whats the fuck is wrong with this site. I've got this asshole here that decides to not read my whole sentence and only a portion of it and completely takes it as it means something else.


> If he did nothing illegal *here* then why be banned?


Did he do something illegal on this site? NO! Costello said so himself.
I can understand your disgust with this person, cruel or whatever the fuck his name is, but don't let your disgust keep you properly reading english sentences.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 24, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> The /s wasn't implied, sorry  making fun of the other guy.



Oh, my bad haha. I was half thinking that, not going to lie.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Did he do something illegal on this site? NO! Costello said so himself. I can understand your disgust with this person, cruel or whatever the fuck his name is, but don't let your disgust keep you properly reading english sentences.


Quite right.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Apr 24, 2017)

Another Pedo from here? Jeez. I think this is like the 3rd time ive seen pedo convictions here


----------



## Xzi (Apr 24, 2017)

Next step is Trump offers him a cabinet position.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 24, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Yeah, really. Whats the fuck is wrong with this site. I've got this asshole here that decides to not read my whole sentence and only a portion of it and completely takes it as it means something else.
> 
> Did he do something illegal on this site? NO! Costello said so himself.
> I can understand your disgust with this person, cruel or whatever the fuck his name is, but don't let your disgust keep you properly reading english sentences.


Regardless, you think that him being a pedo out in the real world has no bearing here? I couldn't care less what happens to him. It's astounding that people think he shouldn't have been banned here for such a horrendous act. Isn't it interesting?

Also, you hooking up with a prostitute is a piss poor example.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 24, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> there are smarter people in charge of those things that made a judgement call.


Trust me, don't downplay yourself because some those in charge are really quite the dumbasses.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 24, 2017)

leon315 said:


> Well, this is like someone created a vid tutorial about how to build a bomb, then some else followed the guide and used that self built bomb to commit a massacre, then the guy who created the vid tutorial is accused for terrorism and mass murder, even there's no evidence that assume he 's a terrorist.
> 
> Thats it




As Ricky Gervais says 'you're talking shit.. explain your self'.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 24, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Regardless, you think that him being a pedo out in the real world has no bearing here? I couldn't care less what happens to him. It's astounding that people think he shouldn't have been banned here for such a horrendous act. Isn't it interesting?
> 
> Also, you hooking up with a prostitute is a piss poor example.


No, it should not have any bearing here as his acts were not done here. Regardless of what you say, his illegal actions were not done on this site. And my analogy is exactly that, just an analogy to help you see things in a different way. I certainly never said that getting a prostitute is the same as having child porn, but the point that I am trying to make is that someone should not be punished by an entity for doing any action that has absolutely no relation to said entity.

Unfortunately I can see that you are just going to being unreasonable with every response you make to me.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 24, 2017)

Finally, we get clarity. Thanks Costello. Sad to see this happen.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Trust me, don't downplay yourself because some those in charge are really quite the dumbasses.


It might be a safety precaution to prevent him from using the forums for any illicit conduct, and I understand the sentiment as forum membership is entirely at the team's discretion, so whatever decision they arrive at is justified. I may very well disagree with it, but that doesn't change the fact that all decisions are made with the best of intentions.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 24, 2017)

MasterJ360 said:


> Another Pedo from here? Jeez. I think this is like the 3rd time ive seen pedo convictions here


That is fucking pathetic. Who else from here was doing stupid shit? I wonder if they were banned as well.


----------



## driverdis (Apr 24, 2017)

Am I the only one who finds it strange that this thread had 45 likes?


----------



## Bat420maN (Apr 24, 2017)

Why is such a big deal being made about him being banned? I could randomly ask for some rom links and get banned. They can ban who they want, when they want.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Apr 24, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> That is fucking pathetic. Who else from here was doing stupid shit? I wonder if they were banned as well.


The creator of freeshop "TheCruel" for the 3ds scene was a pedo and hes banned https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-freeshop-open-source-eshop-alternative.426573/ cant remember the other since it been like a year or 2


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 24, 2017)

Costello said:


> This is our stance. We believe rapists do not have their place on the site, same as murderers, and all other *convicted* criminals. So when we heard he was convicted, we decided to ban him.
> 
> GBAtemp is an independent community but that doesn't mean everyone has the right to access it. There are rules, which we (the team) come up with, and enforce.


I was convicted of robbing a house when I was like 14. I have been convicted of DWI when I was 21. I was convicted of possession of marijuana paraphernalia when I was 19. And I also have MANY traffic violations. Does that mean that I will be banned as well? Where do you draw they line as to whom should be banned for whatever actions they make in their personal life?

Personally, I see this as just opening up a can of worms making statements like that as you may end up with members tattling on other members for shit they did in their personal life just to get them in trouble with the site.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 24, 2017)

Pedos should be banned from here instantly in fact they should be outcast from everything.You forfeit your human rights when you abuse children.


----------



## tbb043 (Apr 24, 2017)

Costello said:


> to anticipate any questions:
> - Cruel did not post any child porn on the forums
> - he did not exchange any child porn via PM nor make any appropriate attempts to contact anyone
> - no evidence was found that he did anything illegal in relation with GBAtemp
> ...




So he did nothing here other than have an account? Why is this news?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Apr 24, 2017)

Yeah if justice is being served then thats all that matters. This forum should stick to posting news within gaming or entertainment in general.
If theres going to bans behind these things I'd say do it silently. They may have issues in RL, but they still helped contribute this site if they did anything


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 24, 2017)

I have stated my thoughts on this matter in the freeShop thread before it was said to back off. Having said that, I think you should have made this statement way earlier when he got banned. Not as a reaction to people accusing the site of willingly harboring pedo's. Now it comes across as damage control, whereas if you reacted immediatley, it would have come across as a sincere statement. Not just by banning Cruel, but by making this statement immediatley after banning him.

PEDOPHILIA IS NOT ACCEPTABLE IN ANY SHAPE WAY OR FORM. If you think it is, please dont talk to me ever again. If you are a pedo, please seek mental help.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 24, 2017)

.........................whoa, just whoa, and to think I looked up too him, but then again, it could be that someone framed him.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Apr 24, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> I have stated my thoughts on this matter in the freeShop thread before it was said to back off. Having said that, I think you should have made this statement way earlier when he got banned. Not as a reaction to people accusing the site of willingly harboring pedo's. Now it comes across as damage control, whereas if you reacted immediatley, it would have come across as a sincere statement. Not just by banning Cruel, but by making this statement immediatley after banning him.
> 
> PEDOPHILIA IS NOT ACCEPTABLE IN ANY SHAPE WAY OR FORM. If you think it is, please dont talk to me ever again. If you are a pedo, please seek mental help.


I'm 16, and I think this kind of position is a bit harsh. I just like to think about the fact that the limit of 18 years old is arbitrary and without any real meaning. If you're 18 and your GF is 17, does it mean you're a dirty pedophile?


----------



## Meteor7 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> PEDOPHILIA IS NOT ACCEPTABLE IN ANY SHAPE WAY OR FORM. If you think it is, please dont talk to me ever again. If you are a pedo, please seek mental help.


Honestly, this kind of sentiment reminds me more and more of the reaction to homosexuality, right down to the "mental illness" accusation. I've shortly detailed how harmful relationships between a minor and adult legal could possibly be in a previous post, also saying that it's something I think should NEVER be legalized for safety reasons considering how easy it would be for someone to take advantage of it and cause harm to minors, but I think judging someone's character based _solely_ on their sexual preference is a mistake. As has been said by many others already, being a pedophile and being a rapist are two completely different things. That being said, making pedophilia socially acceptable is something I would consider VERY dangerous, even potentially catastrophic, but I think we need to consider the situation in terms of what will or won't cause harm rather than what we find disgusting or abnormal.

This is just speaking in general, though. As has been said before, hosting and spreading CP does indeed contribute to the abuse of minors, and in that sense is something arguably worthy of social condemnation.


----------



## Wiisel (Apr 24, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Personally, I see this as just opening up a can of worms making statements like that as you may end up with members tattling on other members for shit they did in their personal life just to get them in trouble with the site.


I totally get your point on the ban and where it can lead for members but decided to not mention it in my last post, however I see it that removing a potential threat to members is the best action a forum can make under exceptional circumstances as these but would argue in most other cases that it has nothing to do with the forum.


Wiisel said:


> In most cases I would say a forum has no rights intervening with a members personal life and certainly not the right to disclose their personal information including real name without consent unless it may have a potential direct impact towards members, in the case of child porn and a convicted member I see no issue in the reporting as this is a site that younger and potentially more vulnerable audience within its members.


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 24, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> It's sound reasoning, to be fair. If you consume child pornography, you're perpetuating its production. Children get abused, it's a terrible fact of life, but once that abuse turns into a lucrative business, the consumers are just as guilty as the providers. Imagine if this was about slave trade (and it often times is) - the "I only bought a slave, I don't actually go around with a net abducting people" defense doesn't fly. I don't have an issue with people's sexual fetishes - they have a mental disorder and need help. That being said, once they become abusers or consumers of illegal material, that's a crime, plain and simple. It's a terrible affliction that needs to be addressed, but criminal acts still need to be punished.


can't argue with that. Though some distinction between, for instance, 5, 10, and 17 yeared folk would be a nice change of pace from how these cases are normally handled. When people think you had sex with a child because you looked at a 17 year old's body, something has probably gone wrong. That being said, I have no idea about the facts of the case. All I can discuss is how these cases are sometimes handled and almost always perceived.


----------



## SonicCloud (Apr 24, 2017)

This completely horrible , its a shame people like this exists.
As for the ban question , why would be important if he got banned anyways? That's not the supposed point of this.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 24, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> Pedophilia is a mental disorder, spreading images and telling people how to spread their images of exploited children isn't "ok". These people start with pictures, then move to videos and soon they can't get off on them anymore so they go and commit a sexual act with a child, probably someone who trusted them like a niece or nephew or even their own children. In more rare cases they will actually go and abduct a child to fulfill their desires.



that really isn't true, both pedophilia being a mental disorder, as well as the idea that people consuming pictures of X would inevitably move on to videos of X  and finally X in real life. its not true for virtually killing people > shooting up schools and its not true here.
its not unheard of, obviously, but its not the norm as far as we can tell.
on the contrary, for many of them, running across such a picture, whether by accident or because they felt the need to search for it, is usually the point where they seek professional help in how to cope with their condition.

pedophilia is a sexual attraction first and foremost. currently, its classified as a paraphilia like any other attraction that isn't strictly an attraction to adult men or women, for example, that woman that married the eifel tower or pretty much every furry and god knows how many other accepted fetishes would be classified in the same range of attractions. (homosexuality was among those not too many decades ago)
the science is pretty clear on it, people don't chose what they are attracted to.

meaning that 'they can't help it' is pretty accurate way to put it.
it's literally just making clear that *a pedophile is not automatically a child molester and a child molester is not automatically a pedophile either*.
sounds weird, right, but that's how it is.

the research into the field is unfortunately spotty because its kind of frowned upon (for obvious social reasons and few institutions want to risk the kind of shitstorm this topic loves to cause. this thread is a great example of that), but what we have shows that about 60-70% of child abusers don't even qualify as pedophile.
they're not specifically attracted to children, but instead, sexually frustrated adults or those that generally prefer to force themselves at others (this includes women and men alike) who find a helpless and easy to silence victim in a child (usually in their family or in the neighbourhood).


so yeah, pedophiles can't help that their brain is wired the way it is and there is no way to fix that. but they can, and most of them do, decide what they do with it. pedophiles do have a hard life, since they can't just go out and fulfill their physical attraction in a healthy and socially accepted way. even the 'harmless' vents in the form of 'virtual child pornography' is widely outlawed, which is why most of them don't have a sexual life and they actively avoid being near or around children in general. 
most pedophiles never touch a child and they pretty much don't touch any other person period, because they know its not right and leads to misery for everyone involved.

that is, again, not the same as saying pedophiles are all great and none of them ever did anything wrong.
but there's more than enough reason to differentiate between pedophiles and child abusers.



as for this case here, if whatever the brother said has any merit, he shouldn't be talking about it here, but with their lawyer. if the images didn't come from cruel but from 'spammers' then that shouldn't be all that hard to prove.
but it could just as well be the very understandable family clinging to the rest bit of hope that a member of their family was not a bad person. there is little to discuss for us really.

and seeing the kind of emotionalized misinformation spread on topics relating to the case, i'm honestly not sure if there's much reason to keep this thing here open to continue that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> can't argue with that. Though some distinction between, for instance, 5, 10, and 17 yeared folk would be a nice change of pace from how these cases are normally handled. When people think you had sex with a child because you looked at a 17 year old's body, something has probably gone wrong. That being said, I have no idea about the facts of the case. All I can discuss is how these cases are sometimes handled and almost always perceived.


It's more complicated than "under the age of consent = paedophile", at least in most countries. There are age brackets for the tough cases, although those apply to actual intercourse. Not sure how photographs or videos work, I've never read into the details. I don't know all the facts either, I don't even know the guy involved, so I distance myself from the case altogether.


Clydefrosch said:


> that really isn't true, both *pedophilia being a mental disorder*, as well as the idea that people consuming pictures of X would inevitably move on to videos of X  and finally X in real life. its not true for virtually killing people > shooting up schools and its not true here.
> its not unheard of, obviously, but its not the norm as far as we can tell.


Paedophilia is a psychiatric disorder recognised in the DSM-5 and ICD-10 manuals, there's no doubt that it's a disorder. That doesn't make peadophiles monsters, of course, but it shouldn't be normalised and people suffering from the condition should definitely seek help of a therapist.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedophilia


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 24, 2017)

Ok, so now, what if the staff becomes aware of a member that is one of those people that live in one of those middle east countries where their main religion allows them to wed 9 year old girls and the member does in fact have a 9 year old wife but it is allowed by local law? Will GBAtemp staff take action against that person?

I seriously think GBAtemp shouldn't be meddling with giving consequences to people for the actions that they do that have no relation to the site. This is opening the door for so many people to complain about double standards.

Being that what Costello said before...


Costello said:


> This is our stance. We believe rapists do not have their place on the site, same as murderers, and all other *convicted* criminals.


So why the fuck is KongsNutz still a member here? Especially after he released a game for people to pirate ON THIS SITE!!! Definitely a double standard.


----------



## VzUh (Apr 24, 2017)

well, thats made enough gbatemp for a whole day. or two. cmon, just open this page and this...


----------



## YeezusWalks (Apr 24, 2017)

This is crazy! Cruel? A pedo?! 
Who would've known!

(Not sarcasm (literally no sarcasm...))


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 24, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> Paedophilia is a psychiatric disorder recognised in the DSM-5 and ICD-10 manuals, there's no doubt that it's a disorder. That doesn't make peadophiles monsters, of course, but it shouldn't be normalised and people suffering from the condition should definitely seek help of a therapist.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedophilia


Agreed! I'd also like to add that pedophilia deals with sexual attraction to people who have yet to hit puberty. It's a different term if they're underage but post-pubescent.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 24, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> I'm 16, and I think this kind of position is a bit harsh. I just like to think about the fact that the limit of 18 years old is arbitrary and without any real meaning. If you're 18 and your GF is 17, does it mean you're a dirty pedophile?


Sorry. Guess this can be attributed to a country difference. In my country the age of consent is 16. And if I'm not mistaken the law is rather gray in those situations.



Meteor7 said:


> -snip-



Incomparable. Being homosexual is a completely different thing than wanting to fuck kids. Because that is what we are talking about. Pedophilia isn't normal, it's a mental disorder, see @Foxi4's reply. It's something totally different than wanting to sleep with the same sex, which we can assume both parties can consent to. Kids can't consent because they are easily influenced.

Of course there is a difference between raping kids and pedophilia (which is wanting to fuck kids but not neccesarily acting on it.) But neither are acceptable in any way or form. I do agree that the methods of seeking help if you have pedophilic interests should be better without immediatley being shunned by society, but do not think for a second that I will not judge you for being a pedophile.


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Sorry. Guess this can be attributed to a country difference. In my country the age of consent is 16. And if I'm not mistaken the law is rather gray in those situations.


In the US, they generally lock you up and throw away the key if you break that technicality. It's political suicide to defend someone that could be spun as a "baby f*****". I've had it happen to a friend, so it's a process I'm somewhat familiar with. And yes, stupid people think that if it's statutory rape, that automatically means you fiddled with a kid. and anyone that is on the "sexual predator" list is a "baby f*****", even if they just peed in a public playground at 2 in the morning while drunk. The laws in the US are pretty backwards.

Legal age of consent varies from state to state, though taking pictures/video are federally regulated. so if you're both 16, and it's legal for you to have sex (let's say Alabama), if you try and film it for personal use, you have just created child porn and will be prosecuted as such. It's so so weird.


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 24, 2017)

There goes FreeShop, luckily it was completed mostly.



Spoiler



Someone is going to sneak "No children were harmed in the development of this program." into a clone.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 24, 2017)

Thesolcity said:


> There goes FreeShop, luckily it was completed mostly.


Eh... a new fork has popped up already. FreeShop is not dead and a new maintainter is there.


----------



## lolboy (Apr 24, 2017)

Costello said:


> "We had long discussions in the staff forum and decided to wait for the final verdict (the appeal that is) before doing anything, thereby letting justice do its work. We banned this person from our forums immediately after we heard the final judgement"




Professionaly handled by letting justice do its work first and banning after proven guilty. Big + for GbaTemp staff.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 24, 2017)

@Costello I don't expect a reply, but in reading your initial post here, something jumped out at me that I wanted to comment on. First, let me preface by 
saying that I absolutely believe that child pornography has no place in a modern society, even granted that different states and countries have different ages of consent. 
Where my concern lies is the seeming practice that any member here with any kind of criminal record would be banned were it known that they do indeed _have_ one. Frankly, I know several people in my own life outside of the Temp who have records. Everything from alcohol, to drugs, to gang activities and, yes, even sex crimes. If there's one thing I do know about these people, it's that society and popular opinion are wrong about them. There are people with criminal records who want nothing more than to turn their lives around and leave all of those awful things behind, or made a single, terrible mistake, one that does not define their true character. And in their struggle to reclaim their lives, these people possess a strength of will that astounds me, and would amaze anyone else who paid attention. Those are the people, those who work harder than anyone else I've ever known, who bear an unimaginable burden and invisible scars, that _must_ be seen with new eyes and who deserve a second chance. 

And that second chance extends to here as well. If the practice truly is that anyone with a record should be banned, then I must publicly express my extreme distaste. Anyone here who is found out to have a record should not be judged by it, but instead should simply be held to the same standards as anyone else within our community (unless, of course, that they prove to be conducting or encouraging those same criminal acts on GBAtemp). GBAtemp is a community where everyone can participate, from those who develop and share methods and ideas, down to the end user and anyone in between. What matters, what _should_ only matter, is the conduct and merit of our community members within our small corner of the Internet, and not something that has no bearing upon their actions here, or something in their past that they are working hard to leave behind and forge ahead.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 24, 2017)

Jail/Prison is never the answer most crimes are honestly commited by ppl who are sick and need help Prison will just make them worse but the US Mental Health system is so broken most mentally ill wind up in jail/ the ER instead of the psyche hospital law enforcement/the judicial system must rethink their approach on pedophillia being a sickness rather than a crime prison should only be last resort if the person doesn't respond to treatment but no they rather lock em up to put another notch in their belt frankly the entire US government needs to be rebuilt executive,judicial AND legestrative branches must be re worked, yes i do agree Cruel did something extremely terriable (assuming no body hacked his site and planted the CP on the site but he probably confessed and admitted guilt) but still he's sick and needs help not prison


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 24, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Eh... a new fork has popped up already. FreeShop is not dead and a new maintainter is there.


do we have a new thread for the fork?


----------



## KingpinSlim (Apr 24, 2017)

I admit, i like to criticize GBAtemp for the behavior of certain members, but this can not even be put into connection with GBAtemp, if you ask me. Some people are certainly crazy, but this HAS to be an outlier. This doesn't make me angry. I am just immensely sad. I could not even say why.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 24, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> do we have a new thread for the fork?


Ye. https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-arc13s-freeshop-fork-open-source-eshop-alternative.468436/


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 24, 2017)

chrisrlink said:


> Jail/Prison is never the answer most crimes are honestly commited by ppl who are sick and need help Prison will just make them worse but the US Mental Health system is so broken most mentally ill wind up in jail/ the ER instead of the psyche hospital law enforcement/the judicial system must rethink their approach on pedophillia being a sickness rather than a crime prison should only be last resort if the person doesn't respond to treatment but no they rather lock em up to put another notch in their belt frankly the entire US government needs to be rebuilt executive,judicial AND legestrative branches must be re worked, yes i do agree Cruel did something extremely terriable (assuming no body hacked his site and planted the CP on the site but he probably confessed and admitted guilt) but still he's sick and needs help not prison



I should know bout the mental health system I have bi polar and go to Psychiatrist,counsilors and other specialist though i was fortunate that I am well cared for by the MHS many people are not so lucky either can't afford medicine or go to specialist they fall through the cracks for example without my abilify (which a 30 day Rx (uninsured) cost $3,000 USD) helps control my psychosis (trust me you don't want to be near me off the medicine)


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 24, 2017)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> @Costello I don't expect a reply, but in reading your initial post here, something jumped out at me that I wanted to comment on. First, let me preface by
> saying that I absolutely believe that child pornography has no place in a modern society, even granted that different states and countries have different ages of consent.
> Where my concern lies is the seeming practice that any member here with any kind of criminal record would be banned were it known that they do indeed _have_ one. Frankly, I know several people in my own life outside of the Temp who have records. Everything from alcohol, to drugs, to gang activities and, yes, even sex crimes. If there's one thing I do know about these people, it's that society and popular opinion are wrong about them. There are people with criminal records who want nothing more than to turn their lives around and leave all of those awful things behind, or made a single, terrible mistake, one that does not define their true character. And in their struggle to reclaim their lives, these people possess a strength of will that astounds me, and would amaze anyone else who paid attention. Those are the people, those who work harder than anyone else I've ever known, who bear an unimaginable burden and invisible scars, that _must_ be seen with new eyes and who deserve a second chance.
> 
> And that second chance extends to here as well. If the practice truly is that anyone with a record should be banned, then I must publicly express my extreme distaste. Anyone here who is found out to have a record should not be judged by it, but instead should simply be held to the same standards as anyone else within our community (unless, of course, that they prove to be conducting or encouraging those same criminal acts on GBAtemp). GBAtemp is a community where everyone can participate, from those who develop and share methods and ideas, down to the end user and anyone in between. What matters, what _should_ only matter, is the conduct and merit of our community members within our small corner of the Internet, and not something that has no bearing upon their actions here, or something in their past that they are working hard to leave behind and forge ahead.


This may not be the reply you are looking for, but i'm almost confident that they banned him to not relate the community with him, to not give gbatemp a bad image and to protect the big amount of childs that are registered here. What if a parent discovers his child frecuents a site were a pedo used to be active? That of course means troubles for the site

I do agree with you that everyone deserves second chances, but it was done more for the site image.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 24, 2017)

am I the only one who suspects Nintendo might be behind this ? ...just joking, i'm VERY disgusted with him right now.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 24, 2017)

So let me get this straight..He got in trouble because other people were spamming CP on his website while he was away? What kind of..


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 24, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> So let me get this straight..He got in trouble because other people were spamming CP on his website while he was away? What kind of..


Not true at all. Official sources claim he was the one hosting them. About the spamming cp claim, it has yet to be proven true.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 24, 2017)

In the United States around the late 1800's the age of consent was around 10-12 years old. In Delaware it was 7 in 1895.
French Napoleonic Code in 1971 was 11 years.
In the 19th century Portugal, Spain, Denmark and Swiss had consent set to 10-12 years. 
England in 1875 consent was set to 13 years.
Think about that for a sec, crazy right. Times have surely changed.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Age_of_consent


----------



## LuxerWap (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm not really much into these kinds of topics, but whatever. The guy did what he done and got in trouble for it. Not a big deal to me.

If he ever comes back to this site, don't be a jerk to him because he's into that stuff. I'm pretty sure he's a nice guy.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 24, 2017)

I cant believe how many paedophile sympathisers are on this forum, i'm fucking disgusted.


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Apr 24, 2017)

mech said:


> I cant believe how many paedophile sympathisers are on this forum, i'm fucking disgusted.



They are probably all between the ages of 12 and 21 as well.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 24, 2017)

Well If he really did that he deserve it thats it.

What Im really surprised is with the amount of people here that defend that kind of stuff like WTF? Sexual Orientation?

EDIT

Too bad he seemed like a nice guy and we all loved the Freeshop app


----------



## SG854 (Apr 24, 2017)

mech said:


> I cant believe how many paedophile sympathisers are on this forum, i'm fucking disgusted.


Yup, a few pedo's here, interested in pre adolescents. When you look at history the age of consent went as low as 10 years. When you look at prostitution and rape, younger people are mostly targeted which shows a preference rapists have an interest in younger people. Also pubescent individuals are one of the top searches on porn sites. And studies on Calvin Klein ads shows pubescent interest in youngsters are common. Lots of pedo's walking around. Shows people are crazy for them youngins.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 24, 2017)

LuxerWap said:


> I'm not really much into these kinds of topics, but whatever. The guy did what he done and got in trouble for it. Not a big deal to me.
> 
> If he ever comes back to this site, don't be a jerk to him because he's into that stuff. I'm pretty sure he's a nice guy.


I don't think he'll particularly care anymore about this site at that point. Hell, this site might even not be around anymore by then. 20 years is quite a large portion of someone's life (about 1/4th if you assume that humans generally become ~80 years old). That or he doesn't survive prison, which given it's the US, doesn't hold the nicest track record when it comes to these types of people and as such is not outside the realm of possibility.


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Apr 24, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> I don't think he'll particularly care anymore about this site at that point. Hell, this site might even not be around anymore by then. 20 years is quite a large portion of someone's life (about 1/4th if you assume that humans generally become ~80 years old). That or he doesn't survive prison, which given it's the US, doesn't hold the nicest track record when it comes to these types of people and as such is not outside the realm of possibility.



This actually took place not too far from where I live, he will be put in protective custody while in jail and yes, chances are he will be dealt with in jail or prison.


----------



## zoogie (Apr 24, 2017)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Well If he really did that he deserve it thats it.
> 
> What Im really surprised is with the amount of people here that defend that kind of stuff like WTF? Sexual Orientation?
> 
> ...



Yes he actually makes a joke about leaving babies in hot cars as a science experiment in that 'stand up' video. Nice guy.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 24, 2017)

zoogie said:


> Yes he actually makes a joke about leaving babies in hot cars as a science experiment in that 'stand up' video. Nice guy.


I have seen worse jokes in other stand up even by famous comedians.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 24, 2017)

I hope that filthy shit rots. There are murderers and there are these people, what the fuck do they get out of watching children being raped?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pustal said:


> I think he is sepparating the attraction from the act. The first, as I see it is a mental problem, the second is a crime.



Thats great and all, but that doesnt make at all what he did correct. Its not an excuse for actions, its just a fucked up cause. If I had the disposition to kill and then rape people would you accept me going scot-free with that lame excuse?

Hell no. Also, to clarify this is not aimed at you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pustal said:


> I'd say to avoid flamewars and not to be associated with such crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarely. Many choose to be treated, and go as far as chemical castration. Others just surpress it.


Then I commed those who try to supress those urges, although the lengths may be to far, just dont have kids.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SG854 said:


> In the United States around the late 1800's the age of consent was around 10-12 years old. In Delaware it was 7 in 1895.
> French Napoleonic Code in 1971 was 11 years.
> In the 19th century Portugal, Spain, Denmark and Swiss had consent set to 10-12 years.
> England in 1875 consent was set to 13 years.
> ...


And do you know why it's changed that much? Because people are living longer, and the serious harm that can be done to a child both mentally and physically through early sex at young ages, in my eyes the earliest is 14 and thats pushing it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mech said:


> I cant believe how many paedophile sympathisers are on this forum, i'm fucking disgusted.



This may just be the one thing we agree on.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeadlyFoez said:


> Ok, so now, what if the staff becomes aware of a member that is one of those people that live in one of those middle east countries where their main religion allows them to wed 9 year old girls and the member does in fact have a 9 year old wife but it is allowed by local law? Will GBAtemp staff take action against that person?
> 
> I seriously think GBAtemp shouldn't be meddling with giving consequences to people for the actions that they do that have no relation to the site. This is opening the door for so many people to complain about double standards.
> 
> ...


You should do your research:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ages_of_consent_in_Asia#Iran
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ages_of_consent_in_Asia#Saudi_Arabia

It would seem its actually higher than other countries. And no, Islam doesnt allow you to marry kids, minimum is puberty which has a range and even then there are other factors which I'd rather not get into on the focus of discussion.

I see no reason to allow someone who is a pedophile which to be clear, is having an attraction to pre-pubescent children.
Which no matter what kind of person you are, religion, no religion, whatever. It's immoral. Irrational. And a whole host of other things.


----------



## Gamefreakjf11 (Apr 24, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The problem is that pedos being pedos will eventually act on it so it's pointless to try and defend like @Alkéryn is trying to. Disgusting.


Congrats this is the dumbest thing I've read all day


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 24, 2017)

Gamefreakjf11 said:


> Congrats this is the dumbest thing I've read all day


It's not dumb, ignorant? Somewhat, yes.


----------



## Gamefreakjf11 (Apr 24, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> It's not dumb, ignorant? Somewhat, yes.


Call it whatever you please


----------



## Rob Blou (Apr 24, 2017)

SG854 said:


> In the United States around the late 1800's the age of consent was around 10-12 years old. In Delaware it was 7 in 1895.
> French Napoleonic Code in 1971 was 11 years.
> In the 19th century Portugal, Spain, Denmark and Swiss had consent set to 10-12 years.
> England in 1875 consent was set to 13 years.
> ...


That's probably what Trump is referring to when he says "Make America great again"


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 24, 2017)

Gamefreakjf11 said:


> Call it whatever you please


sure.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 24, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I hope that filthy shit rots. There are murderers and there are these people, what the fuck do they get out of watching children being raped?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I think it should be a lot higher because mental maturity takes longer nowadays to survive in todays world. People didn't need schooling as much back then, so could marry younger. With schooling and college, age should be raised so that focus could be on reaching mental maturity for todays knowledge age.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 24, 2017)

SG854 said:


> I think it should be a lot higher because mental maturity takes longer nowadays to survive in todays world. People didn't need schooling as much back then, so could marry younger. With schooling and college, age should be raised so that focus could be on reaching mental maturity for todays knowledge age.


Thats why I said 14 at lowest, seeing as how some 14 year olds are much more mature than even adults. But this is more of a case by cases basis and in general, the older you are the less likely you are to make dumbass mistakes.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 24, 2017)

Rob Blou said:


> That's probably what Trump is referring to when he says "Make America great again"


You mean make America Pedo Again.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 24, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> It's more complicated than "under the age of consent = paedophile", at least in most countries. There are age brackets for the tough cases, although those apply to actual intercourse. Not sure how photographs or videos work, I've never read into the details. I don't know all the facts either, I don't even know the guy involved, so I distance myself from the case altogether.
> Paedophilia is a psychiatric disorder recognised in the DSM-5 and ICD-10 manuals, there's no doubt that it's a disorder. That doesn't make peadophiles monsters, of course, but it shouldn't be normalised and people suffering from the condition should definitely seek help of a therapist.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedophilia



while that is true, its recognized in both for the same reason homosexuality was recognized in previous manuals, because it is a non-socially accepted sexual attraction. and just as with homosexuality, i never quite understood why it had any reason to be in the icd at all, as the classification as a disease implies it could be cured or at least treated, when in a situation where either is not allowed to be acted upon, they can at best be 'managed'.

i can understand why they have it in the dsm to a point (one of them being its just easier to not have an additional manual just for sexual attractions, another being that the WHO is very aware of the outrage shitstorm it would lead to, as it did back when homosexuality first discussed to be removed.) 
however, sexual attractions seem inherently different from what is implied by the  'mental disorder' terminology. not to mention the general definition of 'mental disorder' as "a behavioral or mental pattern that may cause suffering or a poor ability to function in life" in general is very situational too.
less than 150 years back, pedophilia wouldn't  fit the bill as it really only causes suffering or poor ability to function in a world that has invented childhood as an integral part of a persons life and has a strong dedication to protect that part of a persons life (which at some points goes so far, it's creating new problems along the way, such as children being so protected from even the concept of death, that the first time they have contact with it [when someone close to them dies] its leading to severe and longterm trauma).
also regional differences in age of consent mean that a, for lack of a better word, a borderline pedophile who's attracted to 16 year olds might suffer in the us, but wouldn't have any problem in france, as there, he could freely pursue a relationship with his target age group.

but that's for the field of psychology to fight out among itself. personally, i don't believe pedophilia (or really any sexual attraction kind of deal, may it be to houses, plushtoys, or anime characters), will be in those manuals forever.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 24, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Thats why I said 14 at lowest, seeing as how some 14 year olds are much more mature than even adults. But this is more of a case by cases basis and in general, the older you are the less likely you are to make dumbass mistakes.


I meant higher than 14. Maybe around finishing HS age would be appropriate.


----------



## Bimmel (Apr 24, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> and seeing the kind of emotionalized misinformation spread on topics relating to the case, i'm honestly not sure if there's much reason to keep this thing here open to continue that.


I'm totally with you.

I can't even understand why this is on the front page to be honest. Many people here seem not to be ready for these kind of topics.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 24, 2017)

SG854 said:


> I meant higher than 14. Maybe around finishing HS age would be appropriate.


That'd be fine.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 24, 2017)

Bimmel said:


> I'm totally with you.
> 
> I can't even understand why this is on the front page to be honest. Many people here seem not to be ready for these kind of topics.


As i said in a past post, it might be due to the desire to protect the forum's childrens by informing them, so they can be more careful with who they interact over here and on the internet.

These kind of topics should be discussed to kids, not talking about it to them would be worse.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 24, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> As i said in a past post, it might be due to the desire to protect the forum's childrens by informing them, so they can be more careful with who they interact over here and on the internet.
> 
> These kind of topics should be discussed to kids, not talking about it to them would be worse.



I feel this kind of stuff is what needs to posted somewhere on forums, a dedicated page to avoiding and reporting people who make these kinds of advances should exist imo.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2017)

mech said:


> I cant believe how many paedophile sympathisers are on this forum, i'm fucking disgusted.


One generally goes on harm that is done or directly being planned, assuming you mean people that have not acted but have certain dispositions that could lead there. If you wish to advocate that harsher actions be taken on those in such a position, even if they have not hurt anybody, have no intention of hurting anybody and maybe even wish to take active steps to ensure that, then so it goes, however know it goes against most guiding principles of law and ethics.



> I seriously think GBAtemp shouldn't be meddling with giving consequences to people for the actions that they do that have no relation to the site. This is opening the door for so many people to complain about double standards.


At various points we have had threads with the set that is inclined to make the EOF an unfunny place, and despite walking up to the line but actually never crossing (possibly all the while crying freedumb of sp33chy) they find themselves shown the door. The rationale being that if their stay here is going to be unproductive then "door over there, use it or you will be used to open it". Is this not an option for a variation on the theme of that?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2017)

Bimmel said:


> I'm totally with you.
> 
> I can't even understand why this is on the front page to be honest. Many people here seem not to be ready for these kind of topics.


It was mentioned before, but it's on the main page because people wanted it to be brought up by the staff. There were several growing concerns from users like, "Why didn't they ban him sooner?" "Why did they allow a member like this to stay on the site?" and other questions. Then came the conspiracies that GBATemp were covering up the case for some reason.
So the staff basically had to post this because if they didn't, then they were damned again for not weighing in. People would have kept complaining that this issue wasn't being touched on by Staff and that there had to be reason why etc.
Like I said before, Damned if you do and damned if you don't.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 24, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> . Then came the conspiracies that GBATemp were covering up the case for some reason.



Wait, what?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 24, 2017)

Bimmel said:


> I'm totally with you.
> 
> I can't even understand why this is on the front page to be honest. Many people here seem not to be ready for these kind of topics.


Because some /r/3dshacks users lost their shit at GBATemp mods for not instantly banning TheCruel. Which they actually did. Which then causes an even bigger shitstorm here because most GBATemp users are leeches for drama and love to get their opinion in, even if said opinion is morally wrong and factually incorrect. Personally, I was fine with the way it was handled up till now (basically, new freeShop thread by the new maintainer old thread locked and Minox told everyone who kept the drama fire going to GTFO and get back to discussing freeShop in the old thread). The current statement, while I support it, should either have been made immediately or not at all. Now it seems like they're doing damage control because someone lost their shit, instead of them sending a very important message. Just my thoughts.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Wait, what?


Yeah, that happened
This is why the staff couldn't sit around and ignore this case. People actually believe the staff were covering it up.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 24, 2017)

MrVojo said:


> His site was spammed with cp when he was out of state for a couple of years.


I can actually imagine that quite easily. The VNDS forum once was spammed by that sort of thing too...but nobody did any witchhunting ._. I GUESS IT WASN'T BIG ENOUGH FOR YOU PEOPLE D:<


----------



## SG854 (Apr 24, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> One generally goes on harm that is done or directly being planned, assuming you mean people that have not acted but have certain dispositions that could lead there. If you wish to advocate that harsher actions be taken on those in such a position, even if they have not hurt anybody, have no intention of hurting anybody and maybe even wish to take active steps to ensure that, then so it goes, however know it goes against most guiding principles of law and ethics.
> 
> 
> At various points we have had threads with the set that is inclined to make the EOF an unfunny place, and despite walking up to the line but actually never crossing (possibly all the while crying freedumb of sp33chy) they find themselves shown the door. The rationale being that if their stay here is going to be unproductive then "door over there, use it or you will be used to open it". Is this not an option for a variation on the theme of that?


As long as they do act on anything then its ok, humans have historically married at a young age, but with changing times laws have been created against marrying young till people have reached mental maturity, not physical maturity.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 24, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Yeah, that happened
> This is why the staff couldn't sit around and ignore this case. People actually believe the staff were covering it up.



What the hell would the staff get out of covering that up? Not like TheCruel couldve given them any money.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SG854 said:


> As long as they do act on anything then its ok, humans have historically and married at a young age, but with changing times laws have been created against marrying young till people have reached mental maturity, not physical maturity.


Mental maturity is a much better metric than physical. 

And I agree, if they don't act on it I see no issues. The same goes with any mental disposition, not just attraction.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 24, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> What the hell would the staff get out of covering that up? Not like TheCruel couldve given them any money.


People love seeing conspiracy theories where there are none. Especially when the userbase of GBATemp and /r/3dshacks is around 15-16 year olds. Those type of people love seeing conspiracies everywhere.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 24, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> People love seeing conspiracy theories where there are none. Especially when the userbase of GBATemp and /r/3dshacks is around 15-16 year olds. Those type of people love seeing conspiracies everywhere.


, 
Indeed, it would seem that most kids are incapable of rational thought.


----------



## SIX10 (Apr 24, 2017)

MrVojo said:


> I know this because I'm his brother. He didn't have a second site. He only had that one programming site.


If this is true then I am deeply sorry for you and Cruel. Thanks to the media portraying him as the "bad guy", the rest of his life will be ruined because some stupid kid decided to spam his site with CP. I wish you and your brother the best of luck, and if he is found innocent, take care of him. These things can lead to mental issues.


----------



## plasma (Apr 24, 2017)

lmao the lad was a nonce, the staff explained themselves - should be the end of it right?


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 24, 2017)

You get into legal troubles if you don't specify rules and whatnot for uploading things to a website..


----------



## zoogie (Apr 24, 2017)

Plasma Shadow said:


> lmao the lad was a nonce, the staff explained themselves - *should be the end of it right?*


Nope! Gotta let the 15 year old philosophers have their say.


----------



## Bimmel (Apr 24, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> As i said in a past post, it might be due to the desire to protect the forum's childrens by informing them, so they can be more careful with which who they interact over here and on the internet.
> 
> These kind of topics should be discussed to kids, not talking about it to them would be worse.


You have a point there. Of course it should be discussed what can happen. But as Clydefrosch wrote, there are more things to understand then "Hey, there was a pedophile as a user here".




Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It was mentioned before, but it's on the main page because people wanted it to be brought up by the staff. There were several growing concerns from users like, "Why didn't they ban him sooner?" "Why did they allow a member like this to stay on the site?" and other questions. Then came the conspiracies that GBATemp were covering up the case for some reason.
> So the staff basically had to post this because if they didn't, then they were damned again for not weighing in. People would have kept complaining that this issue wasn't being touched on by Staff and that there had to be reason why etc.
> Like I said before, Damned if you do and damned if you don't.





Ev1l0rd said:


> Because some /r/3dshacks users lost their shit at GBATemp mods for not instantly banning TheCruel. Which they actually did. Which then causes an even bigger shitstorm here because most GBATemp users are leeches for drama and love to get their opinion in, even if said opinion is morally wrong and factually incorrect. Personally, I was fine with the way it was handled up till now (basically, new freeShop thread by the new maintainer old thread locked and Minox told everyone who kept the drama fire going to GTFO and get back to discussing freeShop in the old thread). The current statement, while I support it, should either have been made immediately or not at all. Now it seems like they're doing damage control because someone lost their shit, instead of them sending a very important message. Just my thoughts.



I see. Didn't know the drama was this intense. Under these circumstances, I understand now why it's on the front page. We should just not let the thread escalate in the wrong way.

My 2 cents for this topic: Never forget that these are real people with needs and desires. They are just "unlucky" to have a problem like that.
Not saying it's okay what these people are eventually doing - but swap places for a second and you'll know how cruel this shit really is.


----------



## plasma (Apr 24, 2017)

zoogie said:


> Nope! Gotta let the 15 year old philosophers have their say.


forgot this was the internet for a moment, where 15 year olds think they are qualified philosophers.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 24, 2017)

zoogie said:


> Nope! Gotta let the 15 year old philosophers have their say.


What is up with these 15-year-olds and pedophilia, though?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 24, 2017)

Frankly I believe that waiting until the verdict was the wrong choice. Even when the thread first came up, his defenders admitted that he was the person named in the charges. The documents also revealed that there was a court order against him having any form of internet access. Regardless of whether he was guilty or not (and the charges included more documented crimes than if someone had simply uploaded CP to his server and then reported him), the administration enabled him to continue violating that order, and allowed a suspected pedophile direct access to a community that largely consists of minors.

The smartest move from any perspective would've been to suspend his account as soon as the charges were verified, then remove the ban if he were found innocent or the charges were dropped. Anything less might not have been a cover-up, but it's certainly not in the best interests of anyone. A good lawyer could probably even bring up charges as an accessory or accomplice, if anyone uncovered proof of him soliciting anything from any site members.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 24, 2017)

Plasma Shadow said:


> forgot this was the internet for a moment, where 15 year olds think they are qualified philosophers.


Yeah, I was like a Socrates when I was 15. Thinking about the deep things of life. /s

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheDarkGreninja said:


> What is up with these 15-year-olds and pedophilia, though?


Hormones and puberty are always the answer when it's about 15 year olds.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 24, 2017)

Bimmel said:


> You have a point there. Of course it should be discussed what can happen. But as Clydefrosch wrote, there are more things to understand then "Hey, there was a pedophile as a user here".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is why Im thankful that I dont have any of those desires, I get what you mean though. Very true.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Apr 24, 2017)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Frankly I believe that waiting until the verdict was the wrong choice. Even when the thread first came up, his defenders admitted that he was the person named in the charges. The documents also revealed that there was a court order against him having any form of internet access. Regardless of whether he was guilty or not (and the charges included more documented crimes than if someone had simply uploaded CP to his server and then reported him), the administration enabled him to continue violating that order, and allowed a suspected pedophile direct access to a community that largely consists of minors.
> 
> The smartest move from any perspective would've been to suspend his account as soon as the charges were verified, then remove the ban if he were found innocent or the charges were dropped. Anything less might not have been a cover-up, but it's certainly not in the best interests of anyone. A good lawyer could probably even bring up charges as an accessory or accomplice, if anyone uncovered proof of him soliciting anything from any site members.




I agree with your statement but....wait...hold on a minute. "A community that mainly consists of minors" your not talking about GBATEMP are you? if so, are you serious? To me its more 50/50 with Minors and Adults


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 24, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> I agree with your statement but....wait...hold on a minute. "A community that mainly consists of minors" your not talking about GBATEMP are you? if so, are you serious? To me its more 50/50 with Minors and Adults


Nah, most people here are minors posing as adults.


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 24, 2017)

What the fuck is up with the pedo apologizers here? If he was just a pedo who jerked it to loli hentai then sure i don't really give a shit and it's his business. But he actively ran a child porn website. With pictures of real kids. And advice on how others could do the same. That's way beyond harmless. Anyone who thinks it isn't a big deal and he isn't a bad guy needs to grow the fuck up. This isn't the same as a harmless furry fetish.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 24, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> I agree with your statement but....wait...hold on a minute. "A community that mainly consists of minors" your not talking about GBATEMP are you? if so, are you serious? To me its more 50/50 with Minors and Adults


There's certainly a mix, but the point is that a large portion of the active members are underage. Coming up with an exact ratio would be a pain in the ass, but all the blog posts about kids with their school troubles and first crushes should be more than enough to paint my point.


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 24, 2017)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> There's certainly a mix, but the point is that a large portion of the active members are underage. Coming up with an exact ratio would be a pain in the ass, but all the blog posts about kids with their school troubles and first crushes should be more than enough to paint my point.


Definitely, tons and tons of minors on this forum. Exact ratios are impossible to get since a lot of people either don't mention their age on the profile or lie about it.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 24, 2017)

MrVojo said:


> I know this because I'm his brother. He didn't have a second site. He only had that one programming site.


Yes, because we all share every detail of our lives with our siblings, especially our dark sick twisted illegal secrets. Honestly, I would sure as hell hope that you had no clue about this other site because that would have made you an accessory to his crimes.
I can tell you for sure, there are many secrets that I have (that are not anywhere near as sick and twisted) that not a single other person knows, not even jebus. Most of the time when people do this type of fucked up shit, they don't go touting it around everywhere because they dont want to get in trouble. But just because you didn't know about it does not mean it did not exist.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 24, 2017)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> There's certainly a mix, but the point is that a large portion of the active members are underage. Coming up with an exact ratio would be a pain in the ass, but all the blog posts about kids with their school troubles and first crushes should be more than enough to paint my point.


lol, I just helped a little kid with his crush, I was like a some kind of guru or something. SG854 here to hear your love problems.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2017)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Frankly I believe that waiting until the verdict was the wrong choice. Even when the thread first came up, his defenders admitted that he was the person named in the charges. The documents also revealed that there was a court order against him having any form of internet access. Regardless of whether he was guilty or not (and the charges included more documented crimes than if someone had simply uploaded CP to his server and then reported him), the administration enabled him to continue violating that order, and allowed a suspected pedophile direct access to a community that largely consists of minors.
> 
> The smartest move from any perspective would've been to suspend his account as soon as the charges were verified, then remove the ban if he were found innocent or the charges were dropped. Anything less might not have been a cover-up, but it's certainly not in the best interests of anyone. A good lawyer could probably even bring up charges as an accessory or accomplice, if anyone uncovered proof of him soliciting anything from any site members.


Two things I want to mention that are publicly mentioned by the staff. They didn't suspend him because they needed to know 100% that this was the same person. Due note, that thread was made by a random person with a rather crude username and one post. So it's rather hard to take their word for it that this is the same person. So the staff really couldn't only see if he committed any crimes with the site, something he actually did not do. He stored nothing on the GBATemp servers and didn't solicit any minors on the site. Thus there wasn't much to go with.
The staff are not the police and thus went with the only options they had. First waiting for the verdict to be placed on him, then waiting a bit to see if he becomes active afterwards, finally they ended up banning him to ensure his account didn't get spammed (can't post on his account if it's banned,) and finally waiting more weeks to see if someone comes forward and complains about their account being banned.
Once everything was settled and confirmed by the Staff, they made this thread. This thread was a request by the community for the Staff to make.


----------



## Issac (Apr 24, 2017)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Frankly I believe that waiting until the verdict was the wrong choice. Even when the thread first came up, his defenders admitted that he was the person named in the charges. The documents also revealed that there was a court order against him having any form of internet access. Regardless of whether he was guilty or not (and the charges included more documented crimes than if someone had simply uploaded CP to his server and then reported him), the administration enabled him to continue violating that order, and allowed a suspected pedophile direct access to a community that largely consists of minors.
> 
> The smartest move from any perspective would've been to suspend his account as soon as the charges were verified, then remove the ban if he were found innocent or the charges were dropped. Anything less might not have been a cover-up, but it's certainly not in the best interests of anyone. A good lawyer could probably even bring up charges as an accessory or accomplice, if anyone uncovered proof of him soliciting anything from any site members.


This was debated a lot. Think of it this way:
If he was banned and planned on going here doing something shady, he'd be smart enough to circumvent the ban by using a proxy or something, creating a dupe account that we'd have no chance to spot.
Not banning him but keeping a close eye on what he does allows us to have some control over the situation, even though that's not to say he wouldn't create a dupe anyway - but we're not FORCING him to create a dupe.

About him using the internet while not allowed, banning him wouldn't do anything for that. Contacting the authorities would be more helpful.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Apr 24, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Nah, most people here are minors posing as adults.



You Speaking from Experience? 



FireEmblemGuy said:


> There's certainly a mix, but the point is that a large portion of the active members are underage. Coming up with an exact ratio would be a pain in the ass, but all the blog posts about kids with their school troubles and first crushes should be more than enough to paint my point.




Well yeah the recent blog posts have been somewhat....childish i guess(no offense guys)


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2017)

Plasma Shadow said:


> forgot this was the internet for a moment, where 15 year olds think they are qualified philosophers.



While philosophy does certainly have some options for serious training* it would seem to be something that anybody, regardless of age and training can happily engage in and try their hand in. See also art for it is pretty similar.

Now I would definitely stop short of the odd position I heard the other week where some hold that any opinion is an opinion and thus valid to have, mainly as that leads to calls for things to not be challenged. The takeaway for me though is anybody, of any age and training can put something out there.

*video because why not


----------



## zoogie (Apr 24, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Two things I want to mention that are publicly mentioned by the staff. They didn't suspend him because they needed to know 100% that this was the same person. *Due note, that thread was made by a random person with a rather crude username and one post, who then didn't reply to the thread.* So it's rather hard to take their word for it that this is the same person. So the staff really couldn't only see if he committed any crimes with the site, something he actually did not do. He stored nothing on the GBATemp servers and didn't solicit any minors on the site. Thus there wasn't much to go with.
> The staff are not the police and thus went with the only options they had. First waiting for the verdict to be placed on him, then waiting a bit to see if he becomes active afterwards, finally they ended up banning him to ensure his account didn't get spammed (can't post on his account if it's banned,) and finally waiting more weeks to see if someone comes forward and complains about their account being banned.
> Once everything was settled and confirmed by the Staff, they made this thread. This thread was a request by the community for the Staff to make.


Just want to say he did reply, several times; and he was defending/clarifying his OP in each one.

Look at his post count.
https://gbatemp.net/members/cruel_is_a_predator.415674/


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 24, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> You Speaking from Experience?


I think most of those from around 1998-now can say that from experience. COPPA is kinda dumb with it's 13 year is the minimum regulation. Combine that with somehow the enitre fuckin web applying it, and we can safely state that COPPA might just be the dumbest law ever invented.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2017)

zoogie said:


> Just want to say he did reply, several times; and he was defending/clarifying his OP in each one.
> 
> Look at his post count.
> https://gbatemp.net/members/cruel_is_a_predator.415674/


Oh hey~ he actually did reply, my bad. I am going off memory here with that thread, so some details are going to get muddy.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 24, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> While philosophy does certainly have some options for serious training* it would seem to be something that anybody, regardless of age and training can happily engage in and try their hand in. See also art for it is pretty similar.
> 
> Now I would definitely stop short of the odd position I heard the other week where some hold that any opinion is an opinion and thus valid to have, mainly as that leads to calls for things to not be challenged. The takeaway for me though is anybody, of any age and training can put something out there.
> 
> *video because why not



I agree I have no problems in kids having a dabble in philosophy, the sooner they start young, the sooner they get to practice and learn. Interest and understanding the world is something we start at a young age (as kids always ask the question why?), and it helps us understand our environments better, challenges our beliefs, and helps us to better handle things and problems that come our way.


----------



## chango (Apr 24, 2017)

Damn, sure wish Cruel didn't send a picture of his penis to his friend.  If he hadn't, Nintendo wouldn't have taken away Swapnote =/  Oh well, at least there's a new Swap note out and a new Pictochat in the works!  And freeshop still works great from its new repository home!


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Apr 24, 2017)

migles said:


> @Costello do you have clear evidence that this person that developed the famous freeshop, is the same one that is in sentenced to 20 years?
> i ask this, because you can create an identity online.. you can come up with a fake name and register into a website with your own choices of names..
> even in real life sometimes people get mixed up because they have the same name or Doppelgänger etc..



Bro alot of computer nerds are pedophiles. This website is full of kids its the perfect place,why do you act so surprised that someone that spends all day online is a pedo? Pedos are all over the place but especially online.


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 24, 2017)

migles said:


> @Costello do you have clear evidence that this person that developed the famous freeshop, is the same one that is in sentenced to 20 years?
> i ask this, because you can create an identity online.. you can come up with a fake name and register into a website with your own choices of names..
> even in real life sometimes people get mixed up because they have the same name or Doppelgänger etc..


Seeing as the cruel vanished from all his online places at the same time this guy went to prison i'd say its pretty much without a doubt the same person.


----------



## Pluupy (Apr 25, 2017)

Now if only the same would happen to the owner of FF Shrine. That person is such an obvious pedophile in all chatrooms towards their niece it's ...well, franky i'm surprised someone hasn't called the police yet.


----------



## Issac (Apr 25, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Seeing as the cruel vanished from all his online places at the same time this guy went to prison i'd say its pretty much without a doubt the same person.


There is clear evidence that they're one and the same. Some google-fu is all that's needed to dig out all the connections.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2017)

Costello said:


> to anticipate any questions:
> - Cruel did not post any child porn on the forums
> - he did not exchange any child porn via PM nor make any appropriate attempts to contact anyone
> - no evidence was found that he did anything illegal in relation with GBAtemp
> ...


If that's the case, why did you ban him then? Was his doing against the forum rules? Shouldn't be all private activities just be ignored unless they get involved with the forum? Even if it's child pornography?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 25, 2017)

Sobliv said:


> If that's the case, why did you ban him then? Was his doing against the forum rules? Shouldn't be all private activies just be ignored unless they get involved with the forum? Even if it's child pornography?



Oh look, another one. 

Why is this even a problem?


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 25, 2017)

Sobliv said:


> If that's the case, why did you ban him then? Was his doing against the forum rules? Shouldn't be all private activies just be ignored unless they get involved with the forum? Even if it's child pornography?


Or not. Private forum their rules. If they don't want pedophiles on it then that's their call. Why are all these people defending fking pedophiles?


----------



## Gizametalman (Apr 25, 2017)

*Hey kids, do you want some Free games?

I have them here *


----------



## SG854 (Apr 25, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Or not. Private forum their rules. If they don't want pedophiles on it then that's their call. Why are all these people defending fking pedophiles?


Because they're pedophile themselves, they want freedom to stalk the little dudes and dudettes on this site. Nerds can't get girls so they go for the weaker, younger, innocent ones.


Gizametalman said:


> *Hey kids, do you want some Free games?
> 
> I have them here *


Hey kids you like Pokemon go? Wanna see my Pokeflute. xD


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Or not. Private forum their rules. If they don't want pedophiles on it then that's their call. Why are all these people defending fking pedophiles?


That's what I was asking. Cruel was never a pedophile within Gbatemp boundaries, only outside of it where forum rules usually do not intervene. You are aware that pedophilia can be a mental sickness that not all people are capable to escape from that easily? And I wasn't really defending it in my post above, where does this come from? I rather defend a human being, a relative to some, a friend to some, an acquaintance to some and a contributor to some. It's only natural to defend a person whatever he has done because one cannot break a personality down to one act or lifestyle alone. That would be inhuman instead


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 25, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Or not. Private forum their rules. If they don't want pedophiles on it then that's their call. Why are all these people defending fking pedophiles?


It is not defending a pedophile. It is that people have rights whether they have done something wrong or not, well in the real world. Yes, this is a semi private site and the owner can do as he chooses. Quite frankly though, I think that the owners have brought even more attention by making this thread. I had no of who this guy was before this thread.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Apr 25, 2017)

Watch the documentary "an open secret" about pedophiles in hollywood. Not only do the top names never get arrested, the ones who have been convicted child molestor serve 6 months and they're back working in hollywood. I don't know if he was set up but they definitely made an example of him probably due to his hacking.


----------



## Anonymous42456 (Apr 25, 2017)

What the hell?!


----------



## HugaTheFox (Apr 25, 2017)

I hate how the mods of /r/3dshacks removed the post.


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 25, 2017)

Sobliv said:


> You are aware that pedophilia can be a mental sickness that not all people are capable to escape from that easily?


Sure i'm aware of it. But what he did wasn't just illegal it was immoral. Like i said earlier if he was jerking it to hentai loli porn nobody'd give a shit. Instead he ran a child porn website with guides on how to find it on the dark web. Even if he'd just have a library of CP stuff on his own personal PC it'd be immoral. But he went far far beyond that.



Sobliv said:


> And I wasn't really defending it in my post above,



Sure you weren't. Then what was the point of your post exactly? Because they can ban anyone for whatever reason basically. Of all the times to complain about it this isn't one of them. Also your whole "i'd rather defend a human being bla bla" crap just sounds like even more pedo defending. I agree with it in principle but it just has no basis here. He's been tried and convicted. He's guilty. Saying you can't judge someone on what they've done is about the most ridiculous thing i've ever heard.

You have people in this thread literally going


> The guy did what he done and got in trouble for it. Not a big deal to me.
> If he ever comes back to this site, don't be a jerk to him because he's into that stuff. I'm pretty sure he's a nice guy.


This guy wasn't some harmless pervert jerking in his room to loli porn. He encouraged the victimization of real actual children. if you think he was a "nice guy" or a victim himself then you're either nuts, deluded as fuck, or a closeted pedo yourself.




DeadlyFoez said:


> I think that the owners have brought even more attention by making this thread. I had no of who this guy was before this thread.


I agree, and i think it's a mistake to do so. Community didn't need to even know this, simply wasn't relevant. Discussion about it is completely and utterly pointless because it's obvious he's completely in the wrong. This topic doesn't serve any purpose other than to show how depraved or out of touch some users are.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 25, 2017)

MrVojo said:


> He NEVER hosted a child porn site. His site was made just for programming information and that's all it was supposed to be used for, programming. His site was spammed with cp when he was out of state for a couple of years.


Well well well. This article here states "A search warrant from Edvalson’s home later revealed multiple computers 'rife with images of child sexual abuse.'"
So. He didn't have a site with child porn. Someone else claims that he left state for a few years and someone else put the images on the site. But who the hell can argue about multiple computers having child porn on them that were in his possession? What, did someone load on a bunch of child porn while the dude wasn't looking and he just never noticed? Let me guess, this is all an elaborate scheme to frame this dude, right?


----------



## SonicCloud (Apr 25, 2017)

Sobliv said:


> If that's the case, why did you ban him then? Was his doing against the forum rules? Shouldn't be all private activities just be ignored unless they get involved with the forum? Even if it's child pornography?


Why is this even something that matters anyway?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Sure i'm aware of it. But what he did wasn't just illegal it was immoral. Like i said earlier if he was jerking it to hentai loli porn nobody'd give a shit. Instead he ran a child porn website with guides on how to find it on the dark web. Even if he'd just have a library of CP stuff on his own personal PC it'd be immoral. But he went far far beyond that.
> 
> Sure you weren't. Then what was the point of your post exactly? Because they can ban anyone for whatever reason basically. Of all the times to complain about it this isn't one of them. Also your whole "i'd rather defend a human being bla bla" crap just sounds like even more pedo defending. I agree with it in principle but it just has no basis here. He's been tried and convicted. He's guilty. Saying you can't judge someone on what they've done is about the most ridiculous thing i've ever heard.
> 
> ...



I tell you what you are doing. You are minimizing a person to one act alone, stifling every right and every facet of his personality off him. That's what you are doing and that's short-minded, it's naive, hypocritical and cruel. No one's deserving this kind of treatment but the very person who is acting so. I know people from my personal environment who murdered others, yet they were one of the nicest people I had the pleasure talking to. And that's not a macguffin go get my argument going. I was questioning the circumstances. But you equalize his possible pedophilic actions with the rest of his character like you are equalizing my words to fit yours. It's not steadfast clear that he was doing that, at least not to the extent a lof of us are imagining it right now since our only source is the media. We don't even know his motives, we didn't here a word from him. I'm not saying you can't judge someone on what they have done. But there is a high chance that you are prejudging which can easily lead to biased misinformation and slandering someone's multifarious life to that of a mayfly


----------



## JCCG1989 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm really grossed at this community right now and really thinking in retiring for all. Are you really defending pedophiles?, you're comparing them with schizofrenic patients? a schizophrenic individual its disconnected from it's reality in a certain degree depending of the serverity of the disease, they're INCAPACITATED PEOPLE, unlike pedophiles, yes, it is a mental disorder but unlike bipolar, obsesive-compulsive, neurotic or agoraphobic people, pedophile have victims and most of the pedophiles have total control of their actions. Will you defend psychopath killers also, sociopath bullies? are you really more empathethic with child rapists than abused kids? This is really sad.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 25, 2017)

SonicCloud said:


> Why is this even something that matters anyway?


Because it is nice to know that if someone gets busted for doing something stupid that GBAtemp staff aren't going to be big brothers watching what all of it's members are doing off of the site and start punishing them for their stupid actions. To me personally, I feel as if bannign a member for what they do off of the site is a little over stepping some boundaries that should be assumed within any online community.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JCCG1989 said:


> I'm really grossed at this community right now and really thinking in retiring for all.


I am really heartbroken to hear you say this.

Who are you, anyways? Ah. Oh well. Don't let the door hit ya on your way out.


----------



## SonicCloud (Apr 25, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> I'm really grossed at this community right now and really thinking in retiring for all. Are you really defending pedophiles?, you're comparing them with schizofrenic patients? a schizophrenic individual its disconnected from it's reality in a certain degree depending of the serverity of the disease, they're INCAPACITATED PEOPLE, unlike pedophiles, yes, it is a mental disorder but unlike bipolar, obsesive-compulsive, neurotic or agoraphobic people, pedophile have victims and most of the pedophiles have total control of their actions. Will you defend psychopath killers also, sociopath bullies? are you really more empathethic with child rapists than abused kids? This is really sad.


This is the internet , every fucked up person can appear where you less expect it. Rule of the internet.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 25, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> I'm really grossed at this community right now and really thinking in retiring for all. Are you really defending pedophiles?, you're comparing them with schizofrenic patients? a schizophrenic individual its disconnected from it's reality in a certain degree depending of the serverity of the disease, they're INCAPACITATED PEOPLE, unlike pedophiles, yes, it is a mental disorder but unlike bipolar, obsesive-compulsive, neurotic or agoraphobic people, pedophile have victims and most of the pedophiles have total control of their actions. Will you defend psychopath killers also, sociopath bullies? are you really more empathethic with child rapists than abused kids? This is really sad.



This is the kind of crap I've been dealing with for close to 10 years on this site. It's progressively getting worse with each passing year.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 25, 2017)

Memoir said:


> This is the kind of crap I've been dealing with for close to 10 years on this site. It's progressively getting worse with each passing year.


Well, there is a solution to this.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 25, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Well, there is a solution to this.



Nah, that's a bandaid.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 25, 2017)

Costello said:


> Furthermore, there is an ongoing story concerning another person, it's been posted on a Reddit thread and, again, we certainly won't prevent you from discussing it wherever you want just as long as you stay civil.


Looks like that thread was cleaned out. Every post was removed.


----------



## linuxares (Apr 25, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> I'm really grossed at this community right now and really thinking in retiring for all. Are you really defending pedophiles?, you're comparing them with schizofrenic patients? a schizophrenic individual its disconnected from it's reality in a certain degree depending of the serverity of the disease, they're INCAPACITATED PEOPLE, unlike pedophiles, yes, it is a mental disorder but unlike bipolar, obsesive-compulsive, neurotic or agoraphobic people, pedophile have victims and most of the pedophiles have total control of their actions. Will you defend psychopath killers also, sociopath bullies? are you really more empathethic with child rapists than abused kids? This is really sad.


Well, no I don't defend them at all. Rather the opposite I stated facts. I however explained that it's natrual for humans to look for a younger partner (Males looking for females). There are biological evidence for this, even scientific.

However pedophilia is probably more a fetish that gets out of hand once it reaches the levels of finding CP or rather finding a child IRL.
That is then a disease that somehow need to get treated. As I stated before, there are closet pedophiles, they push down this fetish they have and get very depressed because they don't like it. There are also studies about this, feel free to google it.

What I don't agree on is the state of going and do violence against people just because they happen to like something. Aslong as they don't act out on it, I couldn't careless.

But you got to remember, it wasn't long ago it was considered perfectly fine. And a lot of people married young, real young. Happens even today unfortunately.


----------



## Gizametalman (Apr 25, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Well, there is a solution to this.


fucking clickbait


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Apr 25, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Well, no I don't defend them at all. Rather the opposite I stated facts. I however explained that it's natrual for humans to look for a younger partner (Males looking for females). There are biological evidence for this, even scientific.
> 
> However pedophilia is probably more a fetish that gets out of hand once it reaches the levels of finding CP or rather finding a child IRL.
> That is then a disease that somehow need to get treated. As I stated before, there are closet pedophiles, they push down this fetish they have and get very depressed because they don't like it. There are also studies about this, feel free to google it.
> ...



99% of human history shows this to be true. It only in the last few hundred years and mostly in the west has it become immoral. If 500 years from now it becomes legal again will it then be moral? Morality is BS it's nothing more then a bunch of asshats trying to push their ideas of right and wrong on everyone else.


----------



## linuxares (Apr 25, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> 99% of human history shows this to be true. It only in the last few hundred years and mostly in the west has it become immoral. If 500 years from now it becomes legal again will it then be moral? Morality is BS it's nothing more then a bunch of asshats trying to push their ideas of right and wrong on everyone else.


"The history of war is written by the winner." is probably the only answer I can give to this.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Apr 25, 2017)

linuxares said:


> "The history of war is written by the winner." is probably the only answer I can give to this.



What is history? The lie that everyone agrees on...”


― Voltaire


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 25, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> fucking clickbait


How is that clickbait?


----------



## death360 (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow this is some sad stuff to hear about right in our own backyard.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Apr 25, 2017)

My views on this are pretty similar to those expressed by JCCG1989. It's disappointing and sad to see this sort of apologetics here. 



SomecallmeBerto said:


> Morality is BS it's nothing more then a bunch of asshats trying to push their ideas of right and wrong on everyone else.


Be careful not to cut yourself on that edge, Nietzsche.


----------



## TheToaster (Apr 25, 2017)

I've known Cruel (not personally) for a while now. I even knew who he was before freeShop. I subscribed to his YouTube, I have had a few talks with him in private messages as well. He was one of the people who inspired me to start to learn more programming for the 3DS.

I guess you can't trust anyone on the internet. That bastard got what he deserved.


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Apr 25, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> By definition it actually IS a sexual attraction, i didn't said it was right though
> At one time we also considered gay as a mental disorder
> but even if pedophilia is far from being a moral sexual attraction, by definition it is still one



"At one time we also considered gay as a mental disorder"
Oh you just DID NOT compare Pedos to Gays


----------



## JCCG1989 (Apr 25, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Well, no I don't defend them at all. Rather the opposite I stated facts. I however explained that it's natrual for humans to look for a younger partner (Males looking for females). There are biological evidence for this, even scientific.
> 
> However pedophilia is probably more a fetish that gets out of hand once it reaches the levels of finding CP or rather finding a child IRL.
> That is then a disease that somehow need to get treated. As I stated before, there are closet pedophiles, they push down this fetish they have and get very depressed because they don't like it. There are also studies about this, feel free to google it.
> ...



I don't need to "google" it, you're talking with a physician here. I don't care if you whole point it's HISTORICALLY adequate, I'm talking about victims, about defenseless persons, yeah, 100 years ago there was a good thing to send your child to the coal mines. it has NOTHING to do with the matter here. The matter here is that a rape it's a big hit into a person development and not all survive it.


----------



## linuxares (Apr 25, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> I don't need to "google" it, you're talking with a physician here. I don't care if you whole point it's HISTORICALLY adequate, I'm talking about victims, about defenseless persons, yeah, 100 years ago there was a good thing to send your child to the coal mines. it has NOTHING to do with the matter here. The matter here is that a rape it's a big hit into a person development and not all survive it.


As I said, I don't condone when their behaviour goes outside of being a fantasy. I never defended them at all, hell throw them in jail and follow the laws of the country.
But I don't generally know what age group you're talking about here. Since some countries like the one brought up where it's 15 in France for consensual sex, it's alright in my book if both partys are OK with it.


----------



## NightScript (Apr 25, 2017)

Lol, and he called me a piece of shit when I apologized for the community for accidently posting that 10.8.0 released when it was just me being on 10.6.0....


----------



## V0ltr0n (Apr 25, 2017)

Pedos get defended for their fantasies, yet I get bashed for my fantasy of the mass killing of all pedos. Seems legit.


----------



## John256145 (Apr 25, 2017)

Dang, this is seriously messed up...


----------



## Costello (Apr 25, 2017)

I am now adding a poll to this thread to ask the community whether they think this thread should be locked.
If we single handedly decide to lock it, this may once again be interpreted as something stupid like a cover up or what have you.
Since GBAtemp is a community powered site, let the community decide.

edit: done. Vote ends in 24 hours.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 25, 2017)

Costello said:


> I am now adding a poll to this thread to ask the community whether they think this thread should be locked.
> If we single handedly decide to lock it, this may once again be interpreted as something stupid like a cover up or what have you.
> 
> edit: done. Vote ends in 24 hours.


Well, at least you're just locking it, and not straight up deleting it.


----------



## NightScript (Apr 25, 2017)

Um, I voted when it used to say "yes" and "no", but now, I'm entered in "Lock it and make it dissapear from front page". WTF?

@Costello, Um, I think the poll is broken....


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 25, 2017)

maorninja said:


> Um, I voted when it used to say "yes" and "no", but now, I'm entered in "Lock it and make it dissapear from front page". WTF?
> 
> @Costello, Um, I think the poll is broken....


He edited it


----------



## NightScript (Apr 25, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> He edited it


Oh well, and since I have no way of editing it, I'm doomed...

@Costello Can you change my vote to be the first one?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> while that is true, its recognized in both for the same reason homosexuality was recognized in previous manuals, because it is a non-socially accepted sexual attraction. and just as with homosexuality, i never quite understood why it had any reason to be in the icd at all, as the classification as a disease implies it could be cured or at least treated, when in a situation where either is not allowed to be acted upon, they can at best be 'managed'.
> 
> i can understand why they have it in the dsm to a point (one of them being its just easier to not have an additional manual just for sexual attractions, another being that the WHO is very aware of the outrage shitstorm it would lead to, as it did back when homosexuality first discussed to be removed.)
> however, sexual attractions seem inherently different from what is implied by the  'mental disorder' terminology. not to mention the general definition of 'mental disorder' as "a behavioral or mental pattern that may cause suffering or a poor ability to function in life" in general is very situational too.
> ...


You're a bit misinformed and you're misleading everyone in the thread as a result. The reason why homosexuality has been removed from the list of disorders, as you mentioned, is very simple - a disorder must necessarily cause anguish or suffering either to the patient or to others. Homosexuality doesn't, paedophilia does. Moreover, it's not just a "sexual attraction", it's not just a particular taste or preference. Many studies confirm that there are legitimate differences between peadophiles and healthy individuals, this includes brain structure, and these differences are consistent across the board. For instance, paedophiles have a deficit of white matter, the connective tissue that allows different parts of the brain to communicate with each other. They lag behind healthy individuals by several IQ points and are predominantly left-handed. They have a tendency towards childish behaviour, almost as if their development stopped at some point. Most paedophiles upon being interviewed admit that they saw their victims to be within their age group, either by regressing to a child-like state themselves or by considering the child overly mature for their age. They rationalise assault by saying that the victim didn't say "no" which they interpreted as consent, or worse yet, that they're in love with the victim. They're genuinely disturbed, and many non-offending paedophiles say so themselves as they seek help. Uncontrollable urges paedophiles suffer from do cause anguish, and the fact that their victims suffer doesn't require much evidence either as it's pretty obvious. These factors and more differentiate paedophilia and homosexuality - children are simply unable to give consent, and it's not a matter of social taboo, but mental development. Just to be clear, we're talking about large age gaps here, not the outliers of an 18-year-old sleeping with a 16-year-old where the boundaries are blurry. We're talking about attraction towards children, which are pretty clean-cut cases.


----------



## Costello (Apr 25, 2017)

maorninja said:


> Um, I voted when it used to say "yes" and "no", but now, I'm entered in "Lock it and make it dissapear from front page". WTF?
> 
> @Costello, Um, I think the poll is broken....


sorry about that, I updated the vote options 30 seconds after I posted the poll.
I am going to make it so you can change your vote. Reload the page in 30 seconds and see if you can change your vote.

(edit: done. You should be able to change your vote now)


----------



## NightScript (Apr 25, 2017)

Costello said:


> sorry about that, I updated the vote options 30 seconds after I posted the poll.
> I am going to make it so you can change your vote. Reload the page in 30 seconds and see if you can change your vote.
> 
> (edit: done. You should be able to change your vote now)


Thanks...


----------



## SG854 (Apr 25, 2017)

On a serious note. If the guy is truly is innocent, then I wish the best for him.


Costello said:


> I am now adding a poll to this thread to ask the community whether they think this thread should be locked.
> If we single handedly decide to lock it, this may once again be interpreted as something stupid like a cover up or what have you.
> Since GBAtemp is a community powered site, let the community decide.
> 
> edit: done. Vote ends in 24 hours.


I don't think the community will interpret it as a cover up, as long as you put on the front page that it was locked up by community vote. You said your peace and i'm sure as long as you don't delete this thread, so that people can see your thoughts, then you fine.


----------



## Rob Blou (Apr 25, 2017)

What's Dazozo's story? The reddit page was locked/deleted


----------



## NightScript (Apr 25, 2017)

Rob Blou said:


> What's Dazozo's story? The reddit page was locked/deleted


https://imgur.com/gallery/un69v


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Apr 25, 2017)

looks like the ppl covering stuff up is 3dshacks https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/comments/67bzcg/in_light_of_recent_events_a_message_from_the/ not gbatemp...


----------



## Rob Blou (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm not really comfortable debating the delicate situation of a member of this community publicly since it's honestly none of my busyness, but I've recently seen a disturbing statistic and I'd like to know you guys opinion on the subject (since we're talking about sexual deviance). I've read that almost 20% of the US population have had sexual experiences with animals ... I personally think this is disturbing and the article even had comments of people saying things like: "My wife told me she used to let her dog lick her and now I'm not attracted to her anymore" ... 20% is a crazy high number imho. I'm pretty sure this practice is illegal and those people defend themselves by saying that the animal actually likes it so nobody's hurt. What do you guys think about this?


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 25, 2017)

the local solid waste authority (trash management) has a great place for this shit head: the incinerator.
Thats the only place these creeps can be. They cant be "fixed".


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 25, 2017)

Rob Blou said:


> I'm not really comfortable debating the delicate situation of a member of this community publicly since it's honestly none of my busyness, but I've recently seen a disturbing statistic and I'd like to know you guys opinion on the subject (since we're talking about sexual deviance). I've read that almost 20% of the US population have had sexual experiences with animals ... I personally think this is disturbing and the article even had comments of people saying things like: "My wife told me she used to let her dog lick her and now I'm not attracted to her anymore" ... 20% is a crazy high number imho. I'm pretty sure this practice is illegal and those people defend themselves by saying that the animal actually likes it so nobody's hurt. What do you guys think about this?


Having sex with animals in the US was extremely rare until terrorists started coming here. Now our land has far too many goat fuckers running around scream "allahu ackbar".


----------



## JCCG1989 (Apr 25, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Having sex with animals in the US was extremely rare until terrorists started coming here. Now our land has far too many goat fuckers running around scream "allahu ackbar".


Taking your idiot comment... so you imply 20% of US population are terrorist?


----------



## Rob Blou (Apr 25, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Having sex with animals in the US was extremely rare until terrorists started coming here. Now our land has far too many goat fuckers running around scream "allahu ackbar".


Wow .. I didn't expect that kind of answer .... actually the rural states had the highest rates (surprisingly the bible belt)  so it has nothing to do with immigration (Since the rural states also have the lowest immigration rates)


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 25, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Taking your idiot comment... so you imply 20% of US population are terrorist?


It, it was a joke. 


Rob Blou said:


> Wow .. I didn't expect that kind of answer .... actually the rural states had the highest rates (surprisingly the bible belt)  so it has nothing to do with immigration (Since the rural states also have the lowest immigration rates)


I highly doubt that the 20% statistic that you said is even remotely close to being accurate.


----------



## Rob Blou (Apr 25, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> It, it was a joke.
> 
> I highly doubt that the 20% statistic that you said is even remotely close to being accurate.


I really hope it's not honestly  I'm trying to find the article back ... it's not something I've saved in my bookmarks


----------



## Shawnj (Apr 25, 2017)

Costello said:


> to anticipate any questions:
> - Cruel did not post any child porn on the forums
> - he did not exchange any child porn via PM nor make any appropriate attempts to contact anyone
> - no evidence was found that he did anything illegal in relation with GBAtemp
> ...


Can you do people viewing this post a favor and link this https://imgur.com/gallery/un69v image next to the Reddit thread for people who want to view the now removed thread? Thanks. Also, could you clarify what happened with Dazazzo with regards to GBAtemp in this post as well? Thanks.


----------



## Costello (Apr 25, 2017)

Shawnj said:


> Can you do people viewing this post a favor and link this https://imgur.com/gallery/un69v image next to the Reddit thread for people who want to view the now removed thread? Thanks. Also, could you clarify what happened with Dazazzo with regards to GBAtemp in this post as well? Thanks.


done


----------



## bostonBC (Apr 25, 2017)

Ew...this is disgusting.

>>>A preview of the suspect's computer "revealed tens of thousands of images of child pornography," police said in a report. Edvalson's computers were seized.<<<

That isn't his 'GoDaddy' servers where he hosted how a how-to guide for setting up CP sites this was his home PC.

Might give him the benefit of the doubt on if his server was hacked but having tens of thousands of CP pics on your home PC means you are a sick fuc*.

20 years sounds about right.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 25, 2017)

And people here are still defending these baby rapers in plain sight for all to read, I hope the police are making a list of all of you that are strait up defending him and think there is no problem.


----------



## miraclaime (Apr 25, 2017)

Not even phoenix wright can help this pedophil trial ...good luck man


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 25, 2017)

mech said:


> And people here are still defending these baby rapers in plain sight for all to read, I hope the police are making a list of all of you that are strait up defending him and think there is no problem.


I defend inocent pedophile, not him since he is guilty


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 25, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> I defend inocent pedophile, not him since he is guilty



There is no such thing as an innocent pedophile. You are part of the problem.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 25, 2017)

mech said:


> There is no such thing as an innocent pedophile. You are part of the problem.


No
First I am not a pedophile, one of my best friend is
Second if someone is a pedophile, he didn't choosed to so you can't balme him for that, you don't choose your sexual attraction, and even if you consider it as a mental disorder, then they should be helped before they do something bad, not persecuted

pedophile != rapist
By definition a pedophile is just someone attracted by child

and as long as they don't commit any crime they shouldn't be jailed but helped instead
the vast majority of pedophiles are inocent and live their whole life abstaining themselves but the only time you hear about one, it is because he comited a crime


----------



## JCCG1989 (Apr 25, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> No
> First I am not a pedophile, one of my best friend is
> Second if someone is a pedophile, he didn't choosed to so you can't balme him for that, you don't choose your sexual attraction, and even if you consider it as a mental disorder, then they should be helped before they do something bad, not persecuted
> 
> ...


That is your partial opinion based on a case, you can't even bet your life to your own friend telling you ALL the truth. Usually people that comit those crimes does not confess them to their friends or family. You build a case and make statements solely on your personal opinion where the reality yells at you it's otherwise.


----------



## NightScript (Apr 25, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> No
> First I am not a pedophile, one of my best friend is
> Second if someone is a pedophile, he didn't choosed to so you can't balme him for that, you don't choose your sexual attraction, and even if you consider it as a mental disorder, then they should be helped before they do something bad, not persecuted


Um, you do realise, that people have brains for a reason, right? They can make their own desicion....

So your arguement is invalid...


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 25, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> That is your partial opinion based on a case, you can't even bet your life to your own friend telling you ALL the truth. Usually people that comit those crimes does not confess them to their friends or family. You build a case and make statements solely on your personal opinion where the reality yells at you it's otherwise.


No the reality support my point
you hear about them only when they commit a crime
but their are far more pedophile than child rapist
which only mean that the vast majority or at least a good portion of them don't commit crimes

No they didn't choose to be pedophiles as much as you don't choose to be heterosexual or gay  so you can't blame them for that
BUT if they do commit a crime they should be in jail
But they should be jailed just for their sexual attraction which they didn't choose


----------



## JCCG1989 (Apr 25, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> No the reality support my point
> you hear about them only when they commit a crime
> but their are far more pedophile than child rapist
> which only mean that the vast majority or at least a good portion of them don't commit crimes
> ...



I'll just quickly correct your point... You hear about them when THEY GET CAUGHT. You assume every child molester is caught in a moment of his life and the reality is totally the opposite. Many cases can develop for years and the subjects NEVER beign investigated by any authority, so your point is totally silly. So, will you trust your child to your beloved friend?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Alkéryn said:


> No the reality support my point
> you hear about them only when they commit a crime
> but their are far more pedophile than child rapist
> which only mean that the vast majority or at least a good portion of them don't commit crimes
> ...


And for last damn time. You don't blame for their twisted idea of sexuality, you blame them for the damage they do to other people, molesting kids or promoting said activity by consuming child pornography.


----------



## NightScript (Apr 25, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> No the reality support my point
> you hear about them only when they commit a crime
> but their are far more pedophile than child rapist
> which only mean that the vast majority or at least a good portion of them don't commit crimes
> ...


Why does it say that you quoted my post? Did you mean to quote me?


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 25, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> I'll just quickly correct your point... You hear about them when THEY GET CAUGHT. You assume every child molester is caught in a moment of his life and the reality is totally the opposite. Many cases can develop for years and the subjects NEVER beign investigated by any authority, so your point is totally silly. So, will you trust your child to your beloved friend?


I know that but that don't mean either that every pedophiles are child molesters, in fact most of them are not and just don't tell it to avoid being persecuted 
But i think they should be helped before risking to commit a crime

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



maorninja said:


> Why does it say that you quoted my post? Did you mean to quote me?


Yes but you removed a part of the quote flags so the quote isn't showed even if you get the notifcation


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Apr 25, 2017)

Shawnj said:


> Can you do people viewing this post a favor and link this https://imgur.com/gallery/un69v image next to the Reddit thread for people who want to view the now removed thread? Thanks. Also, could you clarify what happened with Dazazzo with regards to GBAtemp in this post as well? Thanks.


To be honest that damn thread shouldn't have even existed. It should have just died with the Freeshop thread, but alas it was made because some person claimed this was a "cover up" on something completely unrelated.
Anyway, as for the reddit thread, it really had no place on /r/3dshacks, even if it was made with _good intentions_. (I really didn't want to downvote almost post, but that's what I ended up doing.)

Cruel is one thing, but Dazzozo is another. They shoudn't have been connected.

The Shack Staff made an official statement was made with the reason why it was removed:
"While the intent of this thread was good, the manner in which it was executed was incredibly poor, leading to witch hunting, brigading, and overall doing more harm than good." Source

Plailect took it to himself and abused the reputation he recieved as being the bible writer, effectively getting everyone to upvote his message to give the impression that it was a very importent PSA. It wasn't. We never needed it.

He even stated himself:
"...intended on leaving the country in order to have sexual relations with this minor... When confronted, Dazzozo made no attempt to deny this behavior; instead, he stated that he was unaware that the sex tourism laws applied"
And that's it. Nothing else happened. Nothing at all. No contact. No meeting. No nothing.

Now, I do not have these "explicit conversation logs", so I cannot confirm if Daz intended to have sexual relations or not.

"and all information has been turned over to the relevant authorities."
Good. It should have stayed like that. Nothing else needed to be done, but Plailect decided to make the thread anyway. Good job, you did more harm than good.

Anyway, why should everything Plailect said be taken at face value? He even stated himself that he is a minor. "I am also a minor. It is because of this that I am especially dedicated to protect those of this scene that cannot protect themselves."


----------



## JCCG1989 (Apr 25, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> I know that but that don't mean either that every pedophiles are child molesters, in fact most of them are not and just don't tell it to avoid being persecuted
> But i think they should be helped before risking to commit a crime



No, it does not mean ALL of them do but you lack any evidence stating "most of them are not".


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 25, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> No, it does not mean ALL of them do but you lack any evidence stating "most of them are not".


Yeah right 
first of all you realize that they are humans being so they know their action could traumatize someone life

The problem here is that many pedophile would like to confess to a psycholog but they don't because by doing so they risk prison

plus if you look in the statistics 90% of child rapist arent actually pedophiles but just rapist


----------



## JCCG1989 (Apr 25, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Yeah right
> first of all you realize that they are humans being so they know their action could traumatize someone life
> 
> The problem here is that many pedophile would like to confess to a psycholog but they don't because by doing so they risk prison
> ...



Well, it seems like you're more wrong that you think, take in account you're talking with a physician... First, in most countries mental health care professionals like psychologists and psychiatrist are under the phyisican/professional-patient secret policy, so said professional would be punished for releasing sensitive information of a patient when said patiend IS NOT under investigation for a crime (so if the petient never admited a rape the professional cannot release any information). Clinically and psychologically a rape it an act of power and domination, that's why common rapist tend to overpower their victims and then raping them, unlike child rapes where usually it fulfills the rapist sexual urges using the inocence of the child and the power position of the adult, so your statement is totally false, can you please make me know where did you get those percentajes. The reality is (and maybe you became confused at this point) 90% of child rapes are performed by close relatives.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2017)

mech said:


> And people here are still defending these baby rapers in plain sight for all to read, I hope the police are making a list of all of you that are strait up defending him and think there is no problem.


Point me at where you think those posts are.

I am seeing a bunch of people say "unless you actually hurt someone, or have solid plans to" (and possession of a video is considered as such as harm would have been done to make it) then do consider getting help and try to live your life as well as you can. You know, what the law, principles in law making and those of most ethics actually say. Pending something showing that the conversion rate is so high as to warrant some kind of intervention (and given I don't know of anywhere with an active screening program for positions involving at risk individuals, just places with legal history lookups the law would seem to indicate that is how it thinks too) then I am not sure how one can really advocate for such interventions, at least other than from a purely emotional place.
There have been some serious misunderstandings about the nature/definition of fetishes, sexualities, paraphilias, mental disorders and laws concerned (curiously I am seeing some say CGI is OK where that is against the law in many locations, though on the basis of harm done that is not an untenable platform), seen as not everybody is versed in law and such that is not unexpected and discussion and corrections do seem to come. Also the specifics of this case seem to be scarcely discussed despite the cases apparently being linked earlier.
I can see most deleted posts and histories and there is not even anything there either.

The kid fucking bit, nobody is saying that is OK. I can safely say that shit would not fly either.

The worst I am seeing is some seemingly advocating for some kind of thoughtcrime.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 25, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Well, it seems like you're more wrong that you think, take in account you're talking with a physician... First, in most countries mental health care professionals like psychologists and psychiatrist are under the phyisican/professional-patient secret policy, so said professional would be punished for releasing sensitive information of a patient when said patiend IS NOT under investigation for a crime (so if the petient never admited a rape the professional cannot release any information). Clinically and psychologically a rape it an act of power and domination, that's why common rapist tend to overpower their victims and then raping them, unlike child rapes where usually it fulfills the rapist sexual urges using the inocence of the child and the power position of the adult, so your statement is totally false, can you please make me know where did you get those percentajes. The reality is (and maybe you became confused at this point) 90% of child rapes are performed by close relatives.


Well even if you are a physician, it add no value to your argument
if you were a philosoph then maybe, but even in this subject, when we are abording law, a subject should not be judged if he didn't choosed in a councious mind something exept if he represent a treat to the civilisation
so a "low risk" pedophile shouldn't be judged but one who commited a crime or is in a state of mind that make him very likely to do so, should be put in jail

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FAST6191 said:


> Point me at where you think those posts are.
> 
> I am seeing a bunch of people say "unless you actually hurt someone, or have solid plans to" (and possession of a video is considered as such as harm would have been done to make it) then do consider getting help and try to live your life as well as you can. You know, what the law, principles in law making and those of most ethics actually say. Pending something showing that the conversion rate is so high as to warrant some kind of intervention (and given I don't know of anywhere with an active screening program for positions involving at risk individuals, just places with legal history lookups the law would seem to indicate that is how it thinks too) then I am not sure how one can really advocate for such interventions, at least other than from a purely emotional place.
> There have been some serious misunderstandings about the nature/definition of fetishes, sexualities, paraphilias, mental disorders and laws concerned (curiously I am seeing some say CGI is OK where that is against the law in many locations, though on the basis of harm done that is not an untenable platform), seen as not everybody is versed in law and such that is not unexpected and discussion and corrections do seem to come. Also the specifics of this case seem to be scarcely discussed despite the cases apparently being linked earlier.
> ...


Well i think it is better that a pedophile watch cgi or hentai to lower his pulsion rather than actually rape someone or commit child abuse
but if he watch IRL child porn, then he is guilty since it did harm a real person


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 25, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Yeah right
> first of all you realize that they are humans being so they know their action could traumatize someone life
> 
> The problem here is that many pedophile would like to confess to a psycholog but they don't because by doing so they risk prison
> ...




I hope you have alerted the police/authorities that your 'friend' is a pedophile.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Apr 25, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Well even if you are a physician, it add no value to your argument
> if you were a philosoph then maybe, but even in this subject, when we are abording law, a subject should not be judged if he didn't choosed in a councious mind something exept if he represent a treat to the civilisation
> so a "low risk" pedophile shouldn't be judged but one who commited a crime or is in a state of mind that make him very likely to do so, should be put in jail



Well, since you ignored ALL the post I did since it didn't condone your negligence respect the matter (as a health professional you said my reason why your "pedophiles don't seek help because they will be prosecuted" is a lie don't add value?) you're not worthy of wasting time. You're convinced by your ignorance on the matter. Good luck with that. At least bother to answer my question, where did you get those numbers at?


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 25, 2017)

mech said:


> I hope you have alerted the police/authorities that your 'friend' is a pedophile.


No and i never will because this guy will never ever harm anyone even if he is attracted to underages, he can't do anything about that and he is suffering because of that
but he have really high morals which is why he already have been close to suicide many time
Though this guy is a great person despite of his condition and he once saved my life
but if he would someday do harm to someone or if i saw him about to do so then i would call the police and he know it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JCCG1989 said:


> Well, since you ignored ALL the post I did since it didn't condone your negligence respect the matter (as a health professional you said my reason why your "pedophiles don't seek help because they will be prosecuted" is a lie don't add value?) you're not worthy of wasting time. You're convinced by your ignorance on the matter. Good luck with that. At least bother to answer my question, where did you get those numbers at?


Cant find the original source but here is a similar one
I read it on a psychology study so it was on paper

https://broadly.vice.com/en_us/article/most-child-sex-abusers-are-not-pedophiles-expert-says


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 25, 2017)

No i am someone with high morals and i know for a fact that this guy will never commit any crime and never did
Though if he would or was about to do so, i would imediately call the police
but this guy is one of the nicest people i know and he don't deserve jail
he didn't choosed to be attracted by childs and i think he need help not being persecuted

Plus i am the first and only person he confesed to and i speak with him quite often
he chosed to abstain for the rest of his life and really try to change his condition, he made progress through the years  and i think he will one day reach his goal (being attracted by adults), that's it


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2017)

mech said:


> There is no such thing as an innocent pedophile. You are part of the problem.


Demonising mental disorders is not the solution here, there are many non-offending paedophiles who are well-aware of their affliction and sound of mind enough to seek help. If we treat them as monsters, they will never look for help and may very well end up offending. These people need therapy.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 25, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> Demonising mental disorders is not the solution here, there are many non-offending paedophiles who are well-aware of their affliction and sound of mind enough to seek help. If we treat them as monsters, they never will look for help and may very well end up offending. These people need therapy.


Exactly


----------



## scionae (Apr 25, 2017)

Dude I can't understand why people does this kinda stuff. And now, for this one person, 2 communities are in a lot of drama and witch hunting.
Man, come on.


----------



## Searinox (Apr 25, 2017)

Whatever he did outside the site, he did it and is now paying for it. But I do not, and cannot, agree on a forum ban when he did not use the forum in any way to promote, distribute, or even discuss this stuff. It is gross overreach. We can talk about whether or not the community could keep civil or would even respond or tolerate his presence knowing what he did, and the problems that may cause. But I don't believe that burden rests with him.


----------



## laudern (Apr 25, 2017)

@MrVojo

https://www.deepdotweb.com/2017/04/09/georgia-man-sentenced-darknet-child-porn-guides/

Your grub of a brother is obviously guilty.


----------



## Searinox (Apr 25, 2017)

The conversation I am seeing here and all the constant fumbling, notably also nuances and people stopping short of what their sentences mean, illustrate the existence of a problem. I read an article a while ago about a 17 year old being arrested for having naked pics on his phone - of HIMSELF when he was 16. Bonus: he was tried for the crime as an ADULT. Legislation like this was created precisely because of how much fumbling goes on when thinking up the contours of these situations. In another, a mother suspecting a stepdad of paedophilia set up a hidden camera in the room. She caught him in the act and when it came time to present the evidence in court, she was convicted instead for its possession. Due to the high emotional charge and lack of structure on these matters, a climate of problems has been created.

This is what happens when objective conversation is crushed by strong emotion. No matter the topic. Especially when that outcome then goes on to dictate policy and order.

Somewhere beyond the horizon, a difficult conversation is brewing. It will be a high-profile case that will start the public conversation. Because as things are now the very conversation itself is difficult to have without being immediately hanged. But I will not start that conversation. History will. And I am nothing if not patient.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 25, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> This says it all about him, Minox.


I said i suport pedophiles
not pedophilia by itself

Btw even if you consider it a mental illness instead of a sexual attracton (which by definition it is)
Then all they deserve is help to overcome their issue, not jail unless they already commited a crime in which case, yes they desrve prison


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 25, 2017)

Well... this thread jumped of the intelligence scale pretty quickly. This post should really be moved to EOF by now, it's about that level of maturity. Having said that, here are some things that (to me) shouldn't be up for debate:

Pedophilia is bad.
Pedophiles should seek mental help.
Society shuns pedophiles, and so do I and a surprisingly small amount of GBATemp, because wanting to fuck kids isn't fucking acceptable. The amount of people that want to get this in a form of acceptance beyond 'let's make sure they get proper mental help' here is ridiculous. No. It's not acceptable at all beyond that point. Why do you folk even think it is acceptable?


----------



## leon315 (Apr 25, 2017)

Is this sentence definitive?


----------



## Costello (Apr 25, 2017)

leon315 said:


> Is this sentence definitive?


Yes. He had been convicted on his first trial, then he appealed but he lost the appeal, so that's it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2017)

Searinox said:


> Whatever he did outside the site, he did it and is now paying for it. But I do not, and cannot, agree on a forum ban when he did not use the forum in any way to promote, distribute, or even discuss this stuff. It is gross overreach. We can talk about whether or not the community could keep civil or would even respond or tolerate his presence knowing what he did, and the problems that may cause. But I don't believe that burden rests with him.


As before the general policy of the forum is to promote good discussions and good times. If you wish to take an absolutist position on some kind of free speech and in turn apply it to a private entity we can certainly entertain arguments on the matter.



Ev1l0rd said:


> Well... this thread jumped of the intelligence scale pretty quickly. This post should really be moved to EOF by now, it's about that level of maturity. Having said that, here are some things that (to me) shouldn't be up for debate:
> 
> Pedophilia is bad.
> Pedophiles should seek mental help.
> Society shuns pedophiles, and so do I and a surprisingly small amount of GBATemp, because wanting to fuck kids isn't fucking acceptable.* The amount of people that want to get this in a form of acceptance beyond 'let's make sure they get proper mental help' here is ridiculous. *No. It's not acceptable at all beyond that point. Why do you folk even think it is acceptable?


Point me at those posts, or some kind of log/screenshot if they have been edited/deleted. Several have said this now, thus far nobody has shown what they consider that.

Also "because wanting to fuck kids isn't fucking acceptable."
I fear you are not getting the distinction between thoughts and actions. It is an important one in law and ethics so maybe I will go for a similar example that is marginally less loaded and prone to emotional thinking

Think people of a certain skin colour are sub human scum all you want, I would hold it is rather irrational position* but it is a thought in your head and thus your own**.
The moment you deny people a service, employment and certain other things for the reason of their skin colour then you can be slapped.

*some people like to bring up stats and I have great issue with many of them, or at least the notions of them. The question then becomes are any of those stats of a statistical usefulness if you should encounter one of those in a neutral setting without any other identifying characteristic. The answer tends to be no https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2012/05/criminal_intent.html

**I would go so far as to say every legal system you might care to live under would hold that your thoughts are your own and to try to police those is abhorrent.

Back on topic it is absolutely not an impulse you want to act upon, an impulse that if acted upon holds an unacceptably high risk of harm to another, said act I would be ill able to argue against not having harsh sanctions for, and back on the impulse stuff the sort of thing you want to seek clinically verifiable help with controlling. The existence of the impulse and the thought itself is a different matter though, at least pending some demonstration that the conversion rate of impulse to harm done is of such scope as to warrant it. As no legal code has anything like that, and with the amount of utter bullshit technology laws that get passed and proposed in an effort to curb CP I have to believe if they could then they would, then yeah.



leon315 said:


> Is this sentence definitive?


It would seem this is a judge handing down a sentence, I agree the word suspected in the title could cause some confusion (others reading along at home then reporting outlets tend to have to use words like suspected until a sentence has been reached lest they be guilty in turn of libel or slander). Whether there are appeals* in the future we will have to wait and see about, or perhaps get the court transcripts and put on a lawyer hat to determine some scope for. This is not an arrest, a charge being filed or a grand jury indicting someone but an actual result of a trial (I have not looked to see if this was a jury trial or a bench trial at this point but the distinction matters little as long as I don't use a phrase like verdict handed down by a jury). I don't know the full stats on appeals that might apply in cases like this, much less successful ones, but they are not the highest.

*despite what some think an appeal is not a new trial and chance to go through it all again. It could be that an appeal leads to a retrial (a fairly serious thing should it happen), or indeed the vacation of a sentence.


----------



## raphamotta (Apr 25, 2017)

I understand that what he did is wrong and he must pay for it (if it's true what's you're saying). But I can't understand why it's related to GBATemp and other hacking sites. There was no need to ban him anyway. He will be out for 20 years. And one this is his life out there, other thing is his life in the hacking scene.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 25, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Point me at those posts, or some kind of log/screenshot if they have been edited/deleted. Several have said this now, thus far nobody has shown what they consider that.
> 
> Also "because wanting to fuck kids isn't fucking acceptable."
> I fear you are not getting the distinction between thoughts and actions. It is an important one in law and ethics so maybe I will go for a similar example that is marginally less loaded and prone to emotional thinking
> ...


It's mostly implied by certain users. Nobody is saying it straight up, but with a number of users, the implications are heavily there. And I agree, thought policing is bad.

My other statement could have been worded better. Thought policing is not what I intended there. What I intended is that the moment these people start spouting about this matter, whether in private or in public, they should be helped with finding mental help immediately.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2017)

raphamotta said:


> But I can't understand why it's related to GBATemp and other hacking sites. There was no need to ban him anyway. He will be out for 20 years. And one this is his life out there, other thing is his life in the hacking scene.


You know when you go into clubs and on the wall is a sign saying "the management reserves the right to refuse service to anybody". This is that. Equally if the ban prevents the mod team having to do a profile cleanup later (and there is precedent from other forums and sites in similar situations, and this thread alone can safely be described as lively and heated) then consider it a preventative measure.


----------



## smf (Apr 25, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Well... this thread jumped of the intelligence scale pretty quickly. This post should really be moved to EOF by now, it's about that level of maturity. Having said that, here are some things that (to me) shouldn't be up for debate:
> 
> Pedophilia is bad.
> Pedophiles should seek mental help.
> Society shuns pedophiles, and so do I and a surprisingly small amount of GBATemp, because wanting to fuck kids isn't fucking acceptable. The amount of people that want to get this in a form of acceptance beyond 'let's make sure they get proper mental help' here is ridiculous. No. It's not acceptable at all beyond that point. Why do you folk even think it is acceptable?



It's not acceptable, but people can't get proper mental help if they are being "shunned" & to be honest you're just as likely to get beaten up, run out of town, sacked etc. Society will need to accept some responsibility if the problem is going to be solved. But again I'm not saying that people should be allowed to act on it.



FAST6191 said:


> It would seem this is a judge handing down a sentence, I agree the word suspected in the title could cause some confusion (others reading along at home then reporting outlets tend to have to use words like suspected until a sentence has been reached lest they be guilty in turn of libel or slander).



Judges don't rule whether someone is a pedophile. Someone running an illegal web site may be doing it for the money rather than because they were a pedophile. People like to add labels though. Being a pedophile and being guilty of child sexual exploitation are two completely different things. The courts are only interested in the later.


----------



## Joom (Apr 25, 2017)

maorninja said:


> Um, you do realise, that people have brains for a reason, right? They can make their own desicion....
> 
> So your arguement is invalid...


Nobody wakes up one morning and decides sexual preferences or fetishes. How dense are you? I seriously recommend you read up on John Money's "lovemap" theory, as there many psychological factors in play. (Inb4 some child comes along to accuse me of defending the act of pedophilia because half this thread obviously knows how this shit works...)


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2017)

smf said:


> Judges don't rule whether someone is a pedophile. Someone running an illegal web site may be doing it for the money rather than because they were a pedophile. People like to add labels though. Being a pedophile and being guilty of child sexual exploitation are two completely different things. The courts are only interested in the later.



My bad, doubly so as took pains in several other posts to make the same distinction.


----------



## choupette (Apr 25, 2017)

First time I heard of this, but I'm not very active anyway. IMO GBAtemp did the right thing, they had an ethical responsibility to ban him if he was convicted, as they had an ethical responsibility not to ban him unless he was. I don't see any probleme, especially since, he was just a not really active member of this community.


----------



## Arithmatics (Apr 25, 2017)

Personally, coming from a very conservative and religious background, I say witchhunts should be left in history where they belong.

This is 2017. Let's get healthy discussion going in order to help one another instead of shunning everything and everyone into closets.


----------



## SushiKing (Apr 25, 2017)

It always surprises me when I hear about these stories about these criminals who are caught. 
They always have a horde of pictures/media they always seem to have, and that is ALWAYS in the range of "Tens to Thousands".

Man, is that like over a terabyte of CP? 

I Don't Even.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 25, 2017)

raphamotta said:


> I understand that what he did is wrong and he must pay for it (if it's true what's you're saying). But I can't understand why it's related to GBATemp and other hacking sites. There was no need to ban him anyway. He will be out for 20 years. And one this is his life out there, other thing is his life in the hacking scene.


They had no option had they not banned him then they would have got a lot of bad publicity IE guilt by association which then because of the bad press it could have led to the companies who advertise on the site to no longer use the site and any new company looking to advertise here may have been put off by the bad publicity . No advertising money then would have lead to the site having no money and having to shut down all because they never banned him. It's very much like how the WWE never mention Chris Benoit because they know they would lose all their advertising due to the fact the press and the internet community would be in uproar at the fact they were talking about someone who committed the horrible crimes he did.


----------



## migles (Apr 25, 2017)

Maluma said:


> Bro alot of computer nerds are pedophiles. This website is full of kids its the perfect place,why do you act so surprised that someone that spends all day online is a pedo? Pedos are all over the place but especially online.


no, totally not surprised.
of course there are lots of pedos in the internet, in fact you can even be one and i don't know it..


my questions was asked in a sense that i could create an account on this forum and call it "regi" "messi" or any other person, i can also create accounts in other places with any name i want.. so unless you link stuff in the internet (the same email address in all the places for example, same ip's, links in profiles linking to other profiles, etc..)
i could create a gbatemp profile now named Thomas Edvalson and claim to be another guy with the same name, how are you sure i am or not the same guy?
how can you be sure 2 internet stranger profiles are the same person, that was my doubt, i was not asking "omg he is really a pedo??"
but as costello answered there is evidence it's the same guy... so case closed and suspect is in jail. (i attempted to make a pun)

ps: creating a conspiracy theory with your answer: the admins can be pedos, they banned to cut any relation to this jailed guy as a firewall.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Apr 25, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Yeah but i didn't said i support rapist
> I said pedophile ≠ rapist
> 
> I support pedophile, and think they should be helped
> ...


 I know your post is pretty dated by now, but just because you say "I don't support rapists" doesn't make what you're saying any better. If a pedophile is sharing child porn, hosting it, etc. (and no, I'm not saying that that person is doing this) then according to what you said, what they're doing is okay since they're not raping anybody.


----------



## smf (Apr 25, 2017)

SushiKing said:


> They always have a horde of pictures/media they always seem to have, and that is ALWAYS in the range of "Tens to Thousands".
> 
> Man, is that like over a terabyte of CP?



That is a vague question. If each image was 100k and you had 9,999 then it would be around a gigabyte. 

They use forensic tools to find images in web cache and thumb nails etc & they are pretty small, although I don't think they count an image of the same thing more than once. In some countries the laws date back to before computers, video recorders etc so I don't know how they deal with movies. A movie shouldn't be classed as 1 image, but probably shouldn't just count the frames. Sometimes there are images that are debatable whether they are images of child sex exploitation and they can be downgraded in a plea deal, or in one case they had to track down the person in the image and managed to prove she was over 18 at the time (even though a medical professional had testified that from looking at the images, she was under 18).


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2017)

SushiKing said:


> It always surprises me when I hear about these stories about these criminals who are caught.
> They always have a horde of pictures/media they always seem to have, and that is ALWAYS in the range of "Tens to Thousands".
> 
> Man, is that like over a terabyte of CP?
> ...


Totally depends on image/video quality. For example, a 20 minute video copied from a VHS would be, meh, 100/200 Megabytes, where as a 20 minute Full HD would be about 700 Megabytes, bigger still 20 minutes of 4k Quality hitting about 2 gigs, give or take. That goes the same for images aswell.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 25, 2017)

DutchyDutch said:


> I know your post is pretty dated by now, but just because you say "I don't support rapists" doesn't make what you're saying any better. If a pedophile is sharing child porn, hosting it, etc. (and no, I'm not saying that that person is doing this) then according to what you said, what they're doing is okay since they're not raping anybody.


No i'm not okay about it either, and i said that in other post, i just say that I'm not against pedophiles who didn't commit any crimes

(and yeah sharing cp is a crime)


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 25, 2017)

Searinox said:


> Whatever he did outside the site, he did it and is now paying for it. But I do not, and cannot, agree on a forum ban when he did not use the forum in any way to promote, distribute, or even discuss this stuff. It is gross overreach. We can talk about whether or not the community could keep civil or would even respond or tolerate his presence knowing what he did, and the problems that may cause. But I don't believe that burden rests with him.


There is no point on leaving his account untouch since he wont be able to use it for a long time...


----------



## laudern (Apr 25, 2017)

Why are people pussy footing around with this scumbag, by saying "if he did it"? Read the reports. He was found to have thousands of cp pictures! He has been convicted! Bloody hell. When he was on bail he was found to be still messing around with kiddy porn pictures on the internet. 

Please stop protecting the criminal and call him out for the crap that he is.


----------



## Searinox (Apr 25, 2017)

It is every private space's discretion and control to make their own rules. It is written in so many EULAs and contracts that "ultimately they reserve the right to terminate" to "decide at their own discretion" how to handle things etc.. No one but the administration has this discretion, and unless a protected clause such as race religion etc. this cannot be challenged.

However,

Choosing the pariah/marked one path illustrates what is so wrong with the criminal justice in the West, as opposed to Norse countries. Rather than still treating a person like a person, providing them a path forward for non-harmful activities, and seeking to coexist so long as they do not infringe on one another's rules. Let's also consider that for his business here, he was being productive to the community. Furthermore responding in this manner to SAVE FACE as if crappy gossip of coverup was anyone's burden of proof than the trolls who came up with it, is a climate where those crossing the line, suffer, beyond their legislatively-determined penalties, extra, bonus punishment and shunning including being disposed of for the sake of community cosmetics - all of which treat them as less than human. And they are not provided a path back to a normal life, they are further shut out. They will know they are marked and live the rest of their lives as if hunted, even more likely to want to avoid the law.

GBAtemp is not a rehab center nor a courtroom. But the current social attitudes and the problems with legislation on this matter that I've mentioned before, were put in place, and encouraged, because this type of rhetoric exists in the public sphere, which then in turn elects legislators, which in turn make these laws.

Life will go on and everyone will do as they consider fit. And for my part of it, I cannot do anything more than signal what is being perpetuated and its effects, nor go on a pointless debate-and-refute saga. But should I ever be personally counted on to react, I will bend no knee to this nor be apologetic for it. And I am taking my attitude to the voting booth with me.


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 25, 2017)

I would love that topic to stay open, but it's such a sensitive subject that when you can't even talk about it calmly without being labeled as pro-pedo. So a few things :

-Pedophilia is NOT normal. Being sexually attracted by kids, even without having intercourse, is NOT normal. I'm sure we all agree on this too. Main goal of sexuality is reproduction, and your brain knows that you can't reproduce before puberty. So being attracted by a baby is clearly wrong, not natural and disgusting. 

-I'm sure NOBODY is pro-pedo, except pedos themselves. 

-Problem here is that for some reason, pedophilia, unlike other words that end with -philia, is used to describe the attraction AND having intercourse with minors. For example, let's take hemophilia. Same suffix. But I'm pretty sure that it doesn't describe people that bang blood. 

-Now, the sensitive part. The main reason why it's difficult to talk about it without people getting mad is because it's a great taboo of our society. I can name a few others : incest, cannibalism,... But we got to understand something, if we want to fix that problem, we have to talk about it in a safe environment for everyone. 

-Pedophilia is freaking illegal. Owning CP material is illegal. So even if the pedophile hasn't done anything to an actual child, he's  still part of this sick system (supply and demand). 

-If someone doesn't do anything against the law, he shouldn't be arrested or punished. And I think we all agree on that. Now, imagine someone with a strong attraction to children, but he never kidnapped one, or even downloaded a single picture. Really nothing. Should he go to jail? Should he die? 

Now, if someone answers no to this question, please stop saying he's pro-pedo. Because at the end this right now as little to do with pedophilia. This has more to do with how we have to deal with criminals with mental disorder, and how guilty they are. For me, mental disorder or not, the moment you do something illegal, and hurt people, you have to pay. Because people need to learn that everything has consequences and you can't avoid them eternally. 

So if we can continue this topic in a adult and calm environment, why not keeping it. Otherwise it's just going to be a sterile conversation.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2017)

If Japan age of consent is 13 years old, is that allowed here?
Would be dumb to ban someone here for having 13 y/o gf.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 25, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> If Japan age of consent is 13 years old, is that allowed here?
> Would be dumb to ban someone here for having 13 y/o gf.


What...?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2017)

Memoir said:


> What...?


You need to guess what i mean since my English is bad. *shrugs*


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> If Japan age of consent is 13 years old, is that allowed here?
> Would be dumb to ban someone here for having 13 y/o gf.


Different kettle of fish. Two totally different cultures at play with that one.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 25, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> If Japan age of consent is 13 years old, is that allowed here?
> Would be dumb to ban someone here for having 13 y/o gf.


It depends on the region of Japan you are in. Japan's base age of consent is the lowest of any developed country. However, many prefectures also have local "corruption of minors" or "obscenity statutes" which raise the de-facto age of consent to 16-18, unless they are in a "sincere romantic relationship", usually determined by parental consent. For example, the effective age of consent in Tokyo by local statute is 18. The age of marriage is 16 for girls and 18 for boys with parental permission, and 20 otherwise (as stated in the Child Welfare Act of Japan.


----------



## Thunder Kai (Apr 25, 2017)

Why broadcast this? Who cares?


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 25, 2017)

Thunder Kai said:


> Why broadcast this? Who cares?


Here's your answer:


Costello said:


> I decided to post this thread as soon as I heard someone was accusing us to 'cover' the story, that is downright ridiculous.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 25, 2017)

Thunder Kai said:


> Why broadcast this? Who cares?


Apparently the community does care, since people are still discussing this.


----------



## Wiisel (Apr 25, 2017)

Ritsuki said:


> -Problem here is that for some reason, pedophilia, unlike other words that end with -philia, is used to describe the attraction AND having intercourse with minors. For example, let's take hemophilia. Same suffix. But I'm pretty sure that it doesn't describe people that bang blood.


Pedophillia:
n.
1900, from Greek pais (genitive paidos) "child" (see pedo- ) + philos"loving" see -phile )

Hemophilia:
n.
1854  fromGreek haima "blood" (see -emia ) + philia "to love" (see -philia ), here witha sense of "tendency to."

Necrophilia  .......... theres a pattern but I dont see pitch forks at the ready for hemophiliacs maybe thats just because they get too messy after the first prod.


----------



## Thunder Kai (Apr 25, 2017)

Didn't realize we were a news outlet :/
Lemme call up CNN


----------



## DavidKang (Apr 25, 2017)

This is a surprise. I worked on Korean translations on freeshop. I want to believe that he did nothing wrong. But if there's nothing he did wrong, the court wouldn't have made that sentence, right? Let's just see how this rolls...


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 25, 2017)

I really don't think this needs to be on the front page, makes the whole community look bad.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 25, 2017)

Ericthegreat said:


> I really don't think this needs to be on the front page, makes the whole community look bad.


I think the community need to look as what it is, specially in controversial cases.
Honesty is paramount.
So stating that some news were true, and explaining how you dealt with it is important for me to consider the site trustable.
Of course, IMHO.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Felek666 said:


> If Japan age of consent is 13 years old, is that allowed here?
> Would be dumb to ban someone here for having 13 y/o gf.





Memoir said:


> What...?





StarGazerTom said:


> Different kettle of fish. Two totally different cultures at play with that one.


Just some homework, and I want to know what the level of awareness of this is in the world.
What is the age of consent in each of the following regions?
America:
Canada:
UK:
Germany:
France:
Spain:
Mexico:
Argentina:
Brazil:
etc:

PS: I find that the age of consent is stupidly low in most places, nobody would consider ok a 20+ guy to have a 13-14yo gf, even if it was the age of consent.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 25, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I think the community need to look as what it is, specially in controversial cases.
> Honesty is paramount.
> So stating that some news were true, and explaining how you dealt with it is important for me to consider the site trustable.
> Of course, IMHO.
> ...


Depends on country, culture and customs. You would be surprised.


----------



## Minox (Apr 25, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> If Japan age of consent is 13 years old, is that allowed here?
> Would be dumb to ban someone here for having 13 y/o gf.


Please do tell where in Japan that is the law? Because from what I gather pretty much all prefectures set the age of consent much higher.

And no, we are not here to be the police. If you see something unlawful you should report that to the authorities.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 25, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I think the community need to look as what it is, specially in controversial cases.
> Honesty is paramount.
> So stating that some news were true, and explaining how you dealt with it is important for me to consider the site trustable.
> Of course, IMHO.
> ...


Yup, it is stupidly low... Here in Chile the legal age of consent is 14 years old. Didn't know about it until now, didn't want to know either.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 25, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I think the community need to look as what it is, specially in controversial cases.
> Honesty is paramount.
> So stating that some news were true, and explaining how you dealt with it is important for me to consider the site trustable.
> Of course, IMHO.
> ...


Dutch here, age of consent is 16.


----------



## RivenMain (Apr 25, 2017)

If we don't enforce the news for the community and those who hold reputable value then we allow actions to be tolerable.
I actually had dated a 18 year old girl when I was 13. And She was all I thought about. However I understand how easily it is to be manipulated and do things and pleasure them. Or forcefulness it's either them or me etc. These are hard forced decisions and their minds are still growing they don't understand what's really going on. They just think wow this hot dude thinks im attractive I'll do anythign for senpai etc.

She had a lot of in life problems though and she wouldn't of thought it would of been ok had it not happened to her before. And she eventually tried to forget we were a thing because it was an ambarasment to her friends. However The whole topicof this guy running cp websites and such is disgusting and there's a difference between someone who just turned 18 and a 22 yr old who has had plenty of time to grow into the real world.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Apr 25, 2017)

Years ago the German government tried to introduce internet censorship in order "to protect children". Some politicians were already hinting at the fact that the same blocking system could be used to ban far right websites.

I don't know anything about the case, so I withhold judgement.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 25, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I think the community need to look as what it is, specially in controversial cases.
> Honesty is paramount.
> So stating that some news were true, and explaining how you dealt with it is important for me to consider the site trustable.
> Of course, IMHO.
> ...



In some places the age of consent is low. In some places people marry their daughters off as young as 12..


----------



## Greymane (Apr 25, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> PS: I find that the age of consent is stupidly low in most places, nobody would consider ok a 20+ guy to have a 13-14yo gf, even if it was the age of consent.



For a few tribes in Africa/rain forest it goes even lower, 10/11 if i remember right.
And some religions allow sex with a girl when she has had her first period, so it can even go lower.
But we might be striving to much from the topic here, but i will leave that up to the mods.

And i will withhold judgement since i haven't realy followed the happenings, and thus have not the necessary information for it at this time.


----------



## Bigkuhuna24 (Apr 25, 2017)

This site is tainted... I think this thread needs to close.. any one with morals knows that... but who Is it for me to say.. I hope someday the fbi shows up and catches all the pedos on here... ban me if you want i speak the truth


----------



## Wiisel (Apr 25, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> What is the age of consent in each of the following regions?
> America:
> Canada:
> UK:
> ...



"The second-highest *age of consent* is 20 in South Korea, while the majority of other *countries* have an *Age of Consent* between 16 and 18. The lowest *Age of Consent* in the world is 11, in Nigeria. The *age of consent* is 12 in the Philippines and Angola, and 13 in Burkina Faso, Comoros, Niger, and Japan."

https://www.ageofconsent.net/highest-and-lowest


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 25, 2017)

Bigkuhuna24 said:


> This site is tainted... I think this thread needs to close.. any one with morals knows that... but who Is it for me to say.. I hope someday the fbi shows up and catches all the pedos on here... ban me if you want i speak the truth


I think the fbi is busy dealing with piracy stuff, you know, since the fbi needs the help of the cia to do the job, it may take some time to catch them up, if you know what i mean of course.


----------



## RivenMain (Apr 25, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> I think the fbi is busy dealing with piracy stuff, you know, since the fbi needs the help of the cia to do the job, it may take some time to catch them up, if you know what i mean of course.



Well now they could buy information from isp's so that can open up quite a bit of potential. Definitely counteracts the 4th ammendment


----------



## Wiisel (Apr 25, 2017)

It's morally wrong how people that accept an age of consent  as an excuse to take advantage and fuck kids in some backwater shitholes.


----------



## Issac (Apr 25, 2017)

I'd like to ask everyone who is against the ban of his account to give a reason what purpose having it not banned would serve. 

The guy is locked up for 20 years. He won't respond to (or even read) any of the insults that would most likely be posted on his profile or via PM.


----------



## huma_dawii (Apr 25, 2017)

OMG that's a lot of jail, and to think that I kind of trust this website xD


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 25, 2017)

RivenMain said:


> Well now they could buy information from isp's so that can open up quite a bit of potential. Definitely counteracts the 4th ammendment


heh, i was joking about the 3ds homebrew app that you use for cia installation. You really not need to call the real fbi since the nsa is already keeping a eye on all of us.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 25, 2017)

Minox said:


> Please do tell where in Japan that is the law? Because from what I gather pretty much all prefectures set the age of consent much higher.
> 
> .


I said that in more detail back on  page 21 already lol.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 25, 2017)

Issac said:


> I'd like to ask everyone who is against the ban of his account to give a reason what purpose having it not banned would serve.
> 
> The guy is locked up for 20 years. He won't respond to (or even read) any of the insults that would most likely be posted on his profile or via PM.


I think a permanent suspension would be better, that way we can at least view his profile.


----------



## KenyaSPA (Apr 25, 2017)

Sorry my bad english but:
The truth, I do not know the facts, but If you play with fire, you'll get burned.
PS: If what I heard in Criminal minds is true, now he will be the one violated.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Apr 25, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Actually, what's funny is that people on reddit compare that to Dozozo being convicted of 'sexual tourism' with a 15-year old. And then, people say bleh, that's disgusting as long as one is minor and the other not. But there's a slight problem. In every single high school, couples become unhealthy because one of the two lovers turn 18 and the other is still 17.5? I find this pretty illogical. That would mean that if you turn 18 while in couple with another minor, you are a disgusting pedophile, and if your bf/gf turns 18, you're victim of child abuse. You know? The candidate who just got first at the French Presidential Election, Emmanuel Macron, is 39. His wife is 64. Yes, 64. And he met her at the age of 16. She was his French teacher and was 41 at that time.
> 
> EDIT: I'm 16.



Often times that isn't really a problem. If you're over 18 and dating someone that's like, 16, there's no problem because it's a small difference.
I have dated someone over 18 when I was under 18 and nothing really happened, it's not a problem.


----------



## Wiisel (Apr 25, 2017)

huma_dawii said:


> OMG that's a lot of jail


Some of us would say its not enough but compared to the pathetic convictions in the UK its amazing.


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 25, 2017)

Bigkuhuna24 said:


> This site is tainted... I think this thread needs to close.. any one with morals knows that... but who Is it for me to say.. I hope someday the fbi shows up and catches all the pedos on here... ban me if you want i speak the truth



Please, first stop accusing the website. That's exactly what I'm afraid of. People get way too emotional when talking about that kind of stuff. So one pedo was here and even got caught. Why the hell are we associated with this case or even the guy? I consider myself as a part of this community, and I'm not a pedo, and neither is this community. You talk like we're all in the same boat, just hiding our dark stuff here. We are not. If you're not comfortable discussing the matter, please tell us so we can find a way to make it more supportable, or, you know, just don't read it. It's only one topic. Now I think it might actually be a good idea to remove that post from front page, even if I'm quite disappointed by the behavior of certain members of our community. Because yes, it's yours too, and mine.


----------



## greenDarkness555 (Apr 25, 2017)

Issac said:


> I'd like to ask everyone who is against the ban of his account to give a reason what purpose having it not banned would serve.
> 
> The guy is locked up for 20 years. He won't respond to (or even read) any of the insults that would most likely be posted on his profile or via PM.


I'm against banning his account because this means we will no longer be able to see his profile. Just because he is an awful human being, doesn't mean that his work and posts do not contain value. 
I completely agree with you that he won't be responding to us. I also doubt that he would ever come back here under his old name. 
The person who started this thread mentioned that they made it to establish that GBATemp wasn't trying to hide what he did. I think that deleting his profile has the opposite effect.
I also think that this thread should remain just how it is so that we can get through this together as a community. And when we're done talking about it, it will disappear, and something will takes its place (hopefully in the form of some great new homebrew).
Thank you for reading.


----------



## bi388 (Apr 25, 2017)

greenDarkness555 said:


> I'm against banning his account because this means we will no longer be able to see his profile. Just because he is an awful human being, doesn't mean that his work and posts do not contain value.
> I completely agree with you that he won't be responding to us. I also doubt that he would ever come back here under his old name.
> The person who started this thread mentioned that they made it to establish that GBATemp wasn't trying to hide what he did. I think that deleting his profile has the opposite effect.
> I also think that this thread should remain just how it is so that we can get through this together as a community. And when we're done talking about it, it will disappear, and something will takes its place (hopefully in the form of some great new homebrew).
> Thank you for reading.


His posts are all still here though. Correct me if I'm wrong but I doubt there was any valuable info on his wall that's now lost. Everything he contributed was posted to threads, mostly the freeshop one and being banned doesn't delete your posts. Whether he's a shithead or not we don't need a gbatemp hate cesspool on his profile, which is what it would be.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 25, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> You Speaking from Experience?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You never know... Anyway, its pretty simple deduction when you  see childish comments being thrown around by people who are supposedly "20".

edit: Also, in the form of experience... I trolled GameFAQ's when I was ten and posed as a thrity-year-old stereotypical gamer.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 25, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> What is the age of consent in each of the following regions?
> America: *30*
> Canada: *30*
> UK: *30*
> ...


For me being 35, I wouldn't consider anything lower than 30 for a possible mate.

Yes, I know what age of consent is. I am kinda trying to make a point that regardless of the age of consent laws, people still need to be staying within a reasonable age range of their own age. I would find it disgusting for someone my age to be going after someone whom is 18 or even 21. I do understand that there are times when the age doesn't matter like when my 60 year old grandmother married a man that was around 12 years younger. Even when a person has legally become an adult, they are are still impressionable and a much older person can easily take advantage of that said adult. There is an issue of power when there is such a big age difference. Hence why there are laws about teachers gettign in a relationships with their adult college student.

On the other end of things, a 13 year old girl and a 13 year old boy dating is not a big issue to me even though they are both under the age of consent. Notice I only said dating, not having intercourse. But a 16 year old girl dating a 40 year old man, even without sex, is still a huge issue even if their country or state has an age of consent of something stupidly low like 14. At least with two 13 year olds dating, they will break each other hearts, they will have the teenage crying "my world is over" bullshit and they will move on without any long term damages.

I kinda wish @Costello would have linked a more thorough article on the first post as the article linked did not mention that the dude did in fact have cp on multiple PC's. At first I saw that their was a plausibility for the dude to have been falsely accused, but once I found that other info on my own searching it made me understand that he really is just a sick fuck.

I do have an issue with the whole "if they have dreams of fucking children but do not do so then they should not get in trouble". Someone like that is a ticking time bomb. If they don't get segregated from the community and get treatment and stay in that community then they will eventually harm a child or performing some sort of sexual assault. As it already has been noted, people with this disorder/mental illness/disease, whatever the fuck YOU want to call it, have true physical issues in their brain that vastly differs from a normal healthy functioning brain. So give them treatment all you want, but you can't release them back in public because no treatment will fix that brain.

Again, on that whole "if they have a sexual attraction to children but do not act on it..." bullshit, please name me 2 notable people that have publicly had a sexual attraction to children but have never done any illegal actions and lived their live to the end without offending. Please, I want to see some examples. I am sure that none exist because all of them have offended or anyone that did not ever offend just kept it as a secret their whole lives out of fear of getting killed.


But after this whole thread and situation came up, it really makes me wonder how much the staff here stalk their members even off this website. As far as I am concerned the staff would have been so much better to take the stance of "Oh, you say a member is in prison? Cool story bro. Not my business", and then ask no more questions and leave it alone. As long as nothing was done illegal here and the police haven't contacted the staff then they all should have just minded their own damn business. And to the accusations of a cover up, the response should have been "Nothing illegal was done here. We have nothing to cover up. Go play your conspiracy theory game at school. Let the adults handle the big boy stuff". End of fucking story.

Yes, thecruel is a piece of shit, but even as a piece of shit he still has rights. @Costello nearly doxxed the guy by making such a public post regarding this. The dude is already going to get his shit handed to him in jail. He already had dozens, if not hundreds or thousands, of people that knew about this situation. But making a front page post did publicly humiliate him, even more than he already was. I am sure thousands of us member, much like myself, could have happily gone on in life not knowing about this. Yeah, the dude does need to feel like a piece of shit, but I go to my local news source to find out about the assholes in the world, not my joyous community gaming forum. This was not the place for this to be posted. It certainly has even tarnished the image of gbatemp, which was far from perfect anyways. And it isn't so much tarnished bc a member was a pedo, but because of how the staff handled this.


Now, I know someone is gonna bitch that I am contradicting myself here by saying that I wish they had linked to a better article, and then to say that the staff should have not reacted to this at all. In response to that inevitable question, the fact is that if @Costello was going to go public with all this stuff then he should have linked to the resources that showed the whole picture of what was going on. But in the end, this shouldn't have ever been dealt with on this site to begin with.


----------



## djalmafreestyler (Apr 25, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Often times that isn't really a problem. If you're over 18 and dating someone that's like, 16, there's no problem because it's a small difference.
> I have dated someone over 18 when I was under 18 and nothing really happened, it's not a problem.



I think the same, there are people that have like 15 years old, with a good mind, thinking like an adult.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 25, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> While philosophy does certainly have some options for serious training* it would seem to be something that anybody, regardless of age and training can happily engage in and try their hand in. See also art for it is pretty similar.
> 
> Now I would definitely stop short of the odd position I heard the other week where some hold that any opinion is an opinion and thus valid to have, mainly as that leads to calls for things to not be challenged. The takeaway for me though is anybody, of any age and training can put something out there.
> 
> *video because why not



It's always a good thing for kids to start dabbling in philosophy, all I want is for it to be rational, and if they dont know the meaning of the word then it would be  best if they didnt dabble in philosophy.


----------



## greenDarkness555 (Apr 25, 2017)

bi388 said:


> His posts are all still here though. Correct me if I'm wrong but I doubt there was any valuable info on his wall that's now lost. Everything he contributed was posted to threads, mostly the freeshop one and being banned doesn't delete your posts. Whether he's a shithead or not we don't need a gbatemp hate cesspool on his profile, which is what it would be.


That is true, but the easiest way to find his content is by going to his profile. 
I completely agree with you; can't we just lock his profile to where people can't make posts, but we can still view it?


----------



## bi388 (Apr 25, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> For me being 35, I wouldn't consider anything lower than 30 for a possible mate.
> 
> Yes, I know what age of consent is. I am kinda trying to make a point that regardless of the age of consent laws, people still need to be staying within a reasonable age range of their own age. I would find it disgusting for someone my age to be going after someone whom is 18 or even 21. I do understand that there are times when the age doesn't matter like when my 60 year old grandmother married a man that was around 12 years younger. Even when a person has legally become an adult, they are are still impressionable and a much older person can easily take advantage of that said adult. There is an issue of power when there is such a big age difference. Hence why there are laws about teachers gettign in a relationships with their adult college student.
> 
> ...


I have a friend with parents who are 20 years apart. They were both adults when they got together. I don't see how that's disgusting. They are consenting adults that love each other.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 25, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> For me being 35, I wouldn't consider anything lower than 30 for a possible mate.
> 
> Yes, I know what age of consent is. I am kinda trying to make a point that regardless of the age of consent laws, people still need to be staying within a reasonable age range of their own age. I would find it disgusting for someone my age to be going after someone whom is 18 or even 21. I do understand that there are times when the age doesn't matter like when my 60 year old grandmother married a man that was around 12 years younger. Even when a person has legally become an adult, they are are still impressionable and a much older person can easily take advantage of that said adult. There is an issue of power when there is such a big age difference. Hence why there are laws about teachers gettign in a relationships with their adult college student.
> 
> ...



Thats a little weird, I'd consider consent the ability to understand what is going to happen. If they want to have sex with a 40 year old, let them, they'll learn any consequences of it, but if they enjoy that life? Good for them, I dont want to stop pathways to happiness.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 25, 2017)

Issac said:


> I'd like to ask everyone who is against the ban of his account to give a reason what purpose having it not banned would serve.
> 
> The guy is locked up for 20 years. He won't respond to (or even read) any of the insults that would most likely be posted on his profile or via PM.


At this point it would be stupid to unban the dude. The little bit of energy to click a mouse a few times to actual ban him was more effort than he deserved, which is part of my many points that I keep trying to make here. He shouldn't have been banned because the staff should not have been meddling in the personal lives of a member to even come to the point where they need to have a discussion about if they should ban him or not. It's almost like the staff had their own little trial on the dude.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 25, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> staff should not have been meddling in the personal lives of a member


They were not. This is all public info that the entire 3DS hacking community knows.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 25, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Thats a little weird, I'd consider consent the ability to understand what is going to happen. If they want to have sex with a 40 year old, let them, they'll learn any consequences of it, but if they enjoy that life? Good for them, I dont want to stop pathways to happiness.


Your logic is flawed. A 10 year old can understand exactly what is going to happen. Kids are not stupid. Does not mean that since they can understand it that they can consent. And you know what, a 13 year old can "learn any consequences of it" as well. An 18 year old should not be with a 40 year old. There is an issue of power there.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 25, 2017)

Wiisel said:


> Some of us would say its not enough but compared to the pathetic convictions in the UK its amazing.


Yep don't know about the rest of the UK but here in Scotland he would not have even done jail time as it was a first offence he simply would have just been banned from using the Internet for life and banned from having unsupervised visits with kids for life and at worst banned from leaving his house after dark for a few years. The laws here are ridiculous.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 25, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Your logic is flawed. A 10 year old can understand exactly what is going to happen. Kids are not stupid. Does not mean that since they can understand it that they can consent. And you know what, a 13 year old can "learn any consequences of it" as well. An 18 year old should not be with a 40 year old. There is an issue of power there.


You're trying to tell me a child with all those hormones will understand that? No. All a 14 year old thinks about is the outcome of sex, kids aren't capable of that kind of thought.
If the child understands the consequences then they wont have sex. will they? Your logic is whats flawed here.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Marko76 said:


> Yep don't know about the rest of the UK but here in Scotland he would not have even done jail time as it was a first offence he simply would have just been banned from using the Internet for life and banned from having unsupervised visits with kids for life and at worst banned from leaving his house after dark for a few years. The laws here are ridiculous.


I dont understand why our government is so lenient with these people.


----------



## raphamotta (Apr 25, 2017)

Marko76 said:


> They had no option had they not banned him then they would have got a lot of bad publicity IE guilt by association which then because of the bad press it could have led to the companies who advertise on the site to no longer use the site and any new company looking to advertise here may have been put off by the bad publicity . No advertising money then would have lead to the site having no money and having to shut down all because they never banned him. It's very much like how the WWE never mention Chris Benoit because they know they would lose all their advertising due to the fact the press and the internet community would be in uproar at the fact they were talking about someone who committed the horrible crimes he did.


Makes sense. .. it's all politics


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 25, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> At this point it would be stupid to unban the dude. The little bit of energy to click a mouse a few times to actual ban him was more effort than he deserved, which is part of my many points that I keep trying to make here. He shouldn't have been banned because the staff should not have been meddling in the personal lives of a member to even come to the point where they need to have a discussion about if they should ban him or not. It's almost like the staff had their own little trial on the dude.


Staff banned him to send two messages to the community:

GBATemp as a community does not accept pedophiles.
To prevent users from spamming his threads and profile with accusations.
These are the main reasons I see as to why he is banned.


----------



## Wiisel (Apr 25, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> For me being 35, I wouldn't consider anything lower than 30 for a possible mate.


At least offer to buy me a drink first


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 25, 2017)

Well with any luck maybe he can see Jared from Subway... 

all kidding aside, I think child porn is abhorrent and should be punished way more than it is now... 

It's nothing to do with consent or not consent, a child doesn't have the proper information to even provide consent.... Nor should they, at a young age kids should be thinking about coloring and toys and music. Plenty of time for other things later in life.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 25, 2017)

I want to bring up a little more sensitive part of this subject that is not directly related to the perp but to pedophilia in general and our social dilemma with it.

Back hundreds of years ago it was not uncommon for a younger female to have sex with a man of her age or older. Even back before that it was common for the males to try to mate with a girl as soon as she was ready to bare children. There is a instinctive thing ingrained in many male species out there, and that is to mate as often as possible, with as young as possible, and with as many as possible. The reason why is because the males have tried to spread their seed as much as they can so that their genetic line carries on much further. That is the way we evolved. It has only been with advances in communication and civilization have we started to develop ethics and morals that have made us accountable for our actions and has set laws of the land. We now understand that everyone has rights. We understand now the way a body and mind matures and at what rate it does and when someone should be generally capable of making their own choices and such.

Who knows, maybe 1,000 years in the future there will be a global age of consent that it high like 30 and back low again like after the first period.

But those natural instincts not only affect that some people are still neanderthals and have the urge to procreate with someone so young, many men still cheat like crazy or have hundreds of partners without ever committing into a relationship. The difference between now and back 20,000 years ago is that we are far more conscience of our choices because of accountability. People have to actually tell themselves that they are going to make a "good" choice and resist from making "bad" choices. Back then, everyone did whatever they wanted. Many people were victims, many where offenders, and not just in the sexual aspect of things. Murder wasn't such a big deal because people thought more about themselves than they do today.

Take a good look in the animal kingdom, because that is what shaped our ancestors. Compare the ways animals do things in the wild and relate that to the tendencies that people have today with stealing, fighting, sex, caring for family members, and so much more. There is no age of consent when breeding dogs. It generally is once a dog can become in heat they can bread, and that is usually between 1.5 to 2 years of age. Animals don't hold trials because johny chimpo hit riley rhino with a club. Animals steal shit from each other all the time. We are the only species that hold it's member accountable for their actions, otherwise nature is a free-for-all.


So what is my point to all of this. Treating people for pedophilia is a difficult thing because you are basically trying to tell someone to fight their natural ancestry instincts but they are too much of fucking neanderthals to really have that higher level of conscience decision making to know how to make the right choices bc their stupid instincts kick in.

In the end, anyone who has offended and has an attraction you children does not and will not ever be able to fit into todays society where the majority of people are above falling to their natural instincts, even with some kind of treatment besides a lobotomy. The only thing we can do to protect the children and the innocent is to separate these people from the rest of society and sterilize them so they can't have children of their own to abuse. Even chemical castration is not effective enough to guarantee that there will be no more offenses by a particular person.


I hope the way I explained things was well enough for you all to understand how I am trying to convey the thoughts in my head, but I fear I might have lost some of you in the process. But this is a topic that I do hold some knowledge about and I figured I would quickly try to share.


----------



## smf (Apr 25, 2017)

Marko76 said:


> Yep don't know about the rest of the UK but here in Scotland he would not have even done jail time as it was a first offence he simply would have just been banned from using the Internet for life and banned from having unsupervised visits with kids for life and at worst banned from leaving his house after dark for a few years. The laws here are ridiculous.



These are the UK sentencing guidelines:

page 75-79

http://www.sentencingcouncil.org.uk...ffences_Definitive_Guideline_content_web1.pdf

Running a web site would be classed as distribution. Assuming category A images (any that include penetrative sex) that is 2 to 5 years in prison, with the prosecution putting forward aggravating circumstances and the defence arguing those and putting forward mitigating factors. I don't think you can mitigate distribution of category A down to a community order.

https://www.sentencingcouncil.org.u...Sentence_for_a_Guilty_Plea_-Revised_20071.pdf

It's difficult to work out his UK sentence though as I can't find the US sentencing notes and it won't include the right details anyway. The news reports seem to contradict each other (and the court notes available) over the exact details. He didn't plead guilty so his mitigation would be limited, assuming the worst details in the news are correct then he could easily be sent away for 5 years.



Arck said:


> When I typed his name in google (from github) I saw he was arrested in 2013 for having the same weird s***



http://cases.justia.com/georgia/supreme-court/2016-s15a1869.pdf?ts=1457357464

tl;dr He was arrested in 2012 and indicted in 2013, but was released on bond which included restrictions. In 2014 they tried to revoke his bond for breaking his restrictions, but in court they couldn't put forward any evidence that he did but put more restrictions. In 2015 he tried to get the restrictions removed as they were too broad.

There was an article posted in 2013, but it had the text "_(Editor's Note: This article was originally published September 26, 2012.)"



DeadlyFoez said:



			In the end, anyone who has offended and has an attraction you children does not and will not ever be able to fit into todays society where the majority of people are above falling to their natural instincts, even with some kind of treatment besides a lobotomy.
		
Click to expand...

_
Now that law enforcement is taking the issue seriously you're finding a lot of the worst offenders have been fitting in. They aren't all social outsiders.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 25, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I want to bring up a little more sensitive part of this subject that is not directly related to the perp but to pedophilia in general and our social dilemma with it.
> 
> Back hundreds of years ago it was not uncommon for a younger female to have sex with a man of her age or older. Even back before that it was common for the males to try to mate with a girl as soon as she was ready to bare children. There is a instinctive thing ingrained in many male species out there, and that is to mate as often as possible, with as young as possible, and with as many as possible. The reason why is because the males have tried to spread their seed as much as they can so that their genetic line carries on much further. That is the way we evolved. It has only been with advances in communication and civilization have we started to develop ethics and morals that have made us accountable for our actions and has set laws of the land. We now understand that everyone has rights. We understand now the way a body and mind matures and at what rate it does and when someone should be generally capable of making their own choices and such.
> 
> ...


I'd say I agree with you but 30 is still a little much.
Also pedophilia is legally recognised as the attraction to pre-pubescent children which is completely wrong.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smf said:


> These are the UK sentencing guidelines:
> 
> page 75-79
> 
> ...



I dont think it was category A, though.


----------



## wurstpistole (Apr 25, 2017)

For God's sake lock this thread up, this discussion has gone far off any gbatemp related topics. We all know it now, thanks and goodbye. Discuss pe-do and c-p morality issues on a more suitable platform please.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 25, 2017)

wurstpistole said:


> For God's sake lock this thread up, this discussion has gone far off any gbatemp related topics. We all know it now, thanks and goodbye. Discuss pe-do and c-p morality issues on a more suitable platform please.


I'm guessing you've heard of the off-topic chat on Temp?


----------



## wurstpistole (Apr 25, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I'm guessing you've heard of the off-topic chat on Temp?


Where this thread is not


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 25, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> You're trying to tell me a child with all those hormones will understand that? No. All a 14 year old thinks about is the outcome of sex, kids aren't capable of that kind of thought.
> If the child understands the consequences then they wont have sex. will they? Your logic is whats flawed here.


So are you trying to tell me that adults even fully understand the consequences of their actions in relation to sex? I know so many adults that are totally freaking out when they find out that they have a kid coming. Adults are pretty fucking stupid too. We have sex for fun, which is also part of our instincts, and we do it when we are horny not stopping to think about what might happen and how life will change if someone gets pregnant.
I can promise you, my 12 year old knows damn well about what sex it, why people have sex, why people want to, how and sperm inseminates an egg, how birth defects happen, how dna works (in a general level). My daughter knows so much that she will be just like her mother and not get a boyfriends until after becoming an adult. Children are completely capable of understand all of it, and can many times make much better decisions then us reckless adults.

It also helps that our 12 year old takes care of our 2 year old quite a lot and she understands how much of a handful having a baby can be. She will be the responsible child in the family.

Our 16 year old virgin just can't seem to get sex off his mind though. Luckily, no chick will ever get with his neanderthal ass.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



wurstpistole said:


> For God's sake lock this thread up, this discussion has gone far off any gbatemp related topics. We all know it now, thanks and goodbye. Discuss pe-do and c-p morality issues on a more suitable platform please.


Exactly. This really should have never been posted up on this site in the first place.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 25, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> So are you trying to tell me that adults even fully understand the consequences of their actions in relation to sex? I know so many adults that are totally freaking out when they find out that they have a kid coming. Adults are pretty fucking stupid too. We have sex for fun, which is also part of our instincts, and we do it when we are horny not stopping to think about what might happen and how life will change if someone gets pregnant.
> I can promise you, my 12 year old knows damn well about what sex it, why people have sex, why people want to, how and sperm inseminates an egg, how birth defects happen, how dna works (in a general level). My daughter knows so much that she will be just like her mother and not get a boyfriends until after becoming an adult. Children are completely capable of understand all of it, and can many times make much better decisions then us reckless adults.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



Im not talking about whether or not they understand sex, im discussing whether or not they understand the CONSEQUENCES and ALL of them not just the possibility of a baby. If they understand that, I see no reason to prohibit sex as long as they are of good mental and physical health (meaning theyve completed puberty, not hit it.)

If you are incapable of understanding the consequences, whatever happens, is on you, there is no point limiting people who DO understand the consequences because of someone else's dumbass mistakes, thats completely illogical and limits freedom for those who arent idiots.


----------



## laramie (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey I totally get that this is public information, but do you really have to put someone else's personal business up like this? I mean really the guy just probably got 20 years.. I don't think its very polite. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 25, 2017)

wurstpistole said:


> Where this thread is not


And thats why i voted for it to be moved.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 25, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I'd say I agree with you but 30 is still a little much.


Who the fuck knows with all these feminists and sjw's trying to convince everyone that a woman is never able to consent, even when she does consent. We are headed for some dark times if we let these fucking millennials get their offended pansy ass ways.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 25, 2017)

laramie said:


> Hey I totally get that this is public information, but do you really have to put someone else's personal business up like this? I mean really the guy just probably got 20 years.. I don't think its very polite.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



The guys a pedophile, his life is completely ruined anyways, he'll probably die in the cell they put him in.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeadlyFoez said:


> Who the fuck knows with all these feminists and sjw's trying to convince everyone that a woman is never able to consent, even when she does consent.



Consent is a very subjective term, if they say yes, then objectively i can have sex with them, if they say they want to stop then i should respect that decision. Any other way of thinking imo, isnt objective.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 25, 2017)

Well that's a damn shame. I'll let the jury decide.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 25, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> So are you trying to tell me that adults even fully understand the consequences of their actions in relation to sex? I know so many adults that are totally freaking out when they find out that they have a kid coming. Adults are pretty fucking stupid too. We have sex for fun, which is also part of our instincts, and we do it when we are horny not stopping to think about what might happen and how life will change if someone gets pregnant.
> I can promise you, my 12 year old knows damn well about what sex it, why people have sex, why people want to, how and sperm inseminates an egg, how birth defects happen, how dna works (in a general level). My daughter knows so much that she will be just like her mother and not get a boyfriends until after becoming an adult. Children are completely capable of understand all of it, and can many times make much better decisions then us reckless adults.
> 
> It also helps that our 12 year old takes care of our 2 year old quite a lot and she understands how much of a handful having a baby can be. She will be the responsible child in the family.
> ...



 Hahaha, your daughter sounds like a favourite of yours


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 25, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Hahaha, your daughter sounds like a favourite of yours


We have 6 kids in total. She is the only one without a disability. She is very smart, very interested in helping children with needs. She loves to learn about things. Also help that my wife is a bio pharmaceutical engineer, so the conversations about why genetic defects happen and explaining how cells divide and so much about biology aren't uncommon topics. It also helps that I am working on having a farm and she wants to raise animals.

We really started explaining the whole reproductive process after her half-sister was born with downs. So, she actually has 6 siblings with varying disabilities, but the one with downs is not from my wife nor myself.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 25, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> We have 6 kids in total. She is the only one without a disability. She is very smart, very interested in helping children with needs. She loves to learn about things. Also help that my wife is a bio pharmaceutical engineer, so the conversations about why genetic defects happen and explaining how cells divide and so much about biology aren't uncommon topics. It also helps that I am working on having a farm and she wants to raise animals.
> 
> We really started explaining the whole reproductive process after her half-sister was born with downs. So, she actually has 6 siblings with varying disabilities, but the one with downs is not from my wife nor myself.



Well, im sorry to hear that about the other 5 but all the best to you and your family. Your daughter sounds like an inquisitive one, its always a good thing to have children who question everything you say, it indicates an active mind that under the right circumstances will flourish.


----------



## smf (Apr 25, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> If they understand that, I see no reason to prohibit sex as long as they are of good mental and physical health (meaning theyve completed puberty, not hit it.)



How can you tell if a girl understands that sex will increase her chance of cervical cancer? Or that she understands what the emotional consequences will be?



TheDarkGreninja said:


> Consent is a very subjective term, if they say yes, then objectively i can have sex with them, if they say they want to stop then i should respect that decision. Any other way of thinking imo, isnt objective.



Saying yes doesn't necessarily mean they she has given you informed consent. You could still be convicted of rape even if she says yes and doesn't say no. If she's drunk, or you told her a lie that caused her to say yes then you're on sticky ground. She may also say that she felt intimidated to say yes, although this would be harder for her to prove.

Someone in Switzerland has recently been convicted of rape because he didn't wear a condom and the woman said that she had told him to wear one.

The lesson here is that casual sex is not worth it and be very careful about who you do have sex with.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 25, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I want to bring up a little more sensitive part of this subject that is not directly related to the perp but to pedophilia in general and our social dilemma with it.
> 
> Back hundreds of years ago it was not uncommon for a younger female to have sex with a man of her age or older. Even back before that it was common for the males to try to mate with a girl as soon as she was ready to bare children. There is a instinctive thing ingrained in many male species out there, and that is to mate as often as possible, with as young as possible, and with as many as possible. The reason why is because the males have tried to spread their seed as much as they can so that their genetic line carries on much further. That is the way we evolved. It has only been with advances in communication and civilization have we started to develop ethics and morals that have made us accountable for our actions and has set laws of the land. We now understand that everyone has rights. We understand now the way a body and mind matures and at what rate it does and when someone should be generally capable of making their own choices and such.
> 
> ...


Ah yes the coolidge effect, mate as much as you can. The benefit of being a human is our plasticity brain, and intelligence different from other animals which allows us to adapt to our environments using logical thinking and reasoning skills. Nature has made it so we can over come our genetic predispositions to survive. We have a general tendency to fight with people when angry, but in the working environment it can cost us our jobs and our survival, so we have the ability to refrain from those predispositions to survive, with our prefrontal cortex acting as a filter from those dispositions.

With logical reasoning and thinking we can decide whether our actions will benefit or hurt us in the long run and we can act accordingly. Thats the beauty of being human. And of course we're still evolving who knows, maybe we'll evolve out of being attracted to pubescent teens, since we have changed our environment to not allow it and punish those who do. If they are isolated and not allowed to breed then evolutions will ween out those pubescent attractions.

Just like how we changed our environment to a farming life style from hunter gatherer, and some of us have evolved to be tolerant of lactose in the last 10,000 years. This evolution happened because of decisions we made, we affected our own evolutionary, not nature, in the same way we affect a dogs evolution. Especially since our todays environment is different from our ancestors, mating young isn't as beneficial. Our environment has changed and we need to adapt to it to survive. Mental maturity takes a lot longer to reach, we need to have skills and schooling our ancestors didn't need in order to survive in todays world, and that takes longer to reach. Making laws to prevent young marriages, can help people focus on schooling, instead of focusing on mating and on raising a baby.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 25, 2017)

smf said:


> How can you tell if a girl understands that sex will increase her chance of cervical cancer? Or that she understands what the emotional consequences will be?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How can I tell? I ask her, if she understands all the consequences. And its unlikely she will. Thats why Adults have sex and kids dont.

Im not talking about circumstance, im discussing a situation in which there are no social factors.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Apr 25, 2017)

.... 
Can we stop talking about this please?
The only reason this is on the front page is because the guy who allegedly did this made free shop. If he didn't , I doubt anyone here would care.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2017)

Wiisel said:


> It's morally wrong how people that accept an age of consent  as an excuse to take advantage and fuck kids in some backwater shitholes.



Depending upon the countries on your passport(s) it may still be illegal for you to travel somewhere either with the express purpose, or for it to happen anyway.
It is actually one of the few areas of law that leaves a country's/area's borders.

To answer the what about images discussion that gets to be fun.
Generally as the server is in France and the owner is French (albeit variously living in China) the baseline would probably be French law. I did a quick search but could not find much other than France has also ratified various conventions of rights of children. Will probably have to search in French for this one.
I know in the UK it is 18 for pictures, despite being 16 for unilateral age of consent (give or take quirks like those in positions of power - teachers, carers and what have you). It was 16 for a while but I think it became 18 to harmonise with other places, which does also lead to the amusing quirk of you technically being able to look up cp in libraries if you go back through old papers and find the topless 16 year old women in them.
It has still yet to be seen what will properly happen with Section 63 of the 2008 Criminal Justice and Immigration Act (usually dubbed the extreme porn bill) but that could make things even more fun.



> bullshit, please name me 2 notable people that have publicly had a sexual attraction to children but have never done any illegal actions and lived their live to the end without offending. Please, I want to see some examples. I am sure that none exist because all of them have offended* or anyone that did not ever offend just kept it as a secret their whole lives* out of fear of getting killed.



What bearing does being out and "proud" of such a thing have on the ability to not offend? Such an argument is dangerously close to a strawman.



Psionic Roshambo said:


> It's nothing to do with consent or not consent, a child doesn't have the proper information to even provide consent


That is not a rhetorical flourish, that is what the law says.



mgrev said:


> Well that's a damn shame. I'll let the jury decide.


The case has already done and had a verdict handed down.



Sketchy1 said:


> ....
> Can we stop talking about this please?
> The only reason this is on the front page is because the guy who allegedly did this made free shop. If he didn't , I doubt anyone here would care.


Costello already said this was after accusations of covering up/downplaying things. It probably would not have played out like this were it just some that wanted helped with a R4 one day, however this is not that.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 25, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> What bearing does being out and "proud" of such a thing have on the ability to not offend? Such an argument is dangerously close to a strawman.


The point that I am trying to make is that anyone whom has a sexual attraction to children will eventually offend.

If I were to just say "tell me of someone..." then I would get a response like "I know this guy, Frank, and he...". I want some verifiable proof that someone actually has had a life long sexual attraction to children without ever offending. I don't think anyone can produce results. And the fact is, there is no verifiable data that there is even a percentage that don't offend since the majority of those likely will never come out until they are caught. Even if they mention it to a therapist, that is all confidential so there are no verifiable data points. All that anyone knows as of right now is that anyone whom has a sexual attraction to children has offended or will eventually offend.

Hell, it's easier to get data points about drug addicts.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Apr 25, 2017)

Well they already went after the admin of the site, how about they go after the ones that visited it?

>implying that none of them had VPNs (which is most likely false.)

Sort of off-topic, but i think that Interpol should sniff around the church too.

The amount of pedophile priests is fucking huge.

About the age thing, if its something like a 16yr old and a 20yr old I can sort of get it since its just 4 years of difference.

But if its a 30yr old trying to hit it off with  a 10 yr old, im sorry but get that guy into the fridge (jail)


----------



## RivenMain (Apr 25, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> heh, i was joking about the 3ds homebrew app that you use for cia installation. You really not need to call the real fbi since the nsa is already keeping a eye on all of us.


 you got me xD  though I needed the laugh too. Hope your having a good day.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 25, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> The point that I am trying to make is that anyone whom has a sexual attraction to children will eventually offend.
> 
> If I were to just say "tell me of someone..." then I would get a response like "I know this guy, Frank, and he...". I want some verifiable proof that someone actually has had a life long sexual attraction to children without ever offending. I don't think anyone can produce results. And the fact is, there is no verifiable data that there is even a percentage that don't offend since the majority of those likely will never come out until they are caught.


That sounds very much like the words of the Chechen Leader Razman Kadryov regarding gay concentration camps in Chechnya, denying the existence of such camps as gay people don't exist, going something along these lines:
"Gay people don't exist in Chechnya, even if there were gay people in Chechnya law enforcements wouldn't need to round them up because their relatives would send them somewhere from which there is no returning"



The world is the Chechnya of pedophiles, I am not surprised they wouldn't come out publicly to seek for help considering this, so in the end it is almost impossible for you to get your proof or numbers.

I really believe the world should be as severe as it is with offenders, but much more supportive with people that want to seek help, but of course, that is IMHO.


----------



## smf (Apr 25, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Even if they mention it to a therapist, that is all confidential so there are no verifiable data points.



No it's not. If you confess to a crime to a therapist then there is no guarantee of confidentiality. If the therapist knows that a child is in danger then expect to get a visit from the police.

In the past people who came forward for help in the uk were turned away and told it was only available to offenders. However there are charities setup now.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 25, 2017)

smf said:


> No it's not. If you confess to a crime to a therapist then there is no guarantee of confidentiality. If the therapist knows that a child is in danger then expect to get a visit from the police.


Yes, if you confess to a crime. But if you just tell them that you have a sexual attraction to children but have never offended there that stays confidential.


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Apr 25, 2017)

Is there a way to keep people from liking your posts or replying to you?Like a "Block user" function?


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 25, 2017)

I wonder why people voted to not lock this thread, yeah The Cruel was arrested but he did it to himself, choice were made consequences were handled.
Talking about it and filling the front page with this ain't gonna change his fate, just one ''tragic'' mistake he did, we can call it mistake, and he was brought to justice.
He created the freeshop app for the 3DS but right now I think some users already took over his work and continued the updates.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 25, 2017)

Soulsilve2010 said:


> Is there a way to keep people from liking your posts or replying to you?Like a "Block user" function?


As far as I know if you ignore the user it will stop sending you notifications about it happening.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Yepi69 said:


> I wonder why people voted to not lock this thread, yeah The Cruel was arrested but he did it to himself, choice were made consequences were handled.
> Talking about it and filling the front page with this ain't gonna change his fate, just one ''tragic'' mistake he did, we can call it mistake, and he was brought to justice.
> He created the freeshop app for the 3DS but right now I think some users already took over his work and continued the updates.


Because discussion is good, IMHO.
Also, there was no option about "Leave it right where it is and lock it", specially when you don't know how to read like me /s


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Apr 25, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> As far as I know if you ignore the user it will stop sending you notifications about it happening.


So I can't completely stop them?Oh well.


----------



## smf (Apr 25, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Yes, if you confess to a crime. But if you just tell them that you have a sexual attraction to children but have never offended there that stays confidential.



If you have children or work with them and you aren't prepared to separate yourself from them then the risk would be too high for the therapist to stand by.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 25, 2017)

smf said:


> If you have children or work with them and you aren't prepared to separate yourself from them then the risk would be too high for the therapist to stand by.


That legally would be very difficult for all parties involved. If the person has not offended and they do not indicate that they intend to offend then the therapist would be stuck in a very difficult spot. She potentially could prevent children from getting hurt, but she would also be risking a major lawsuit by the person getting fired. I would hate to be that therapist.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 25, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> All rapist* not just child ones but again how do you deal with fake conviction ?


There's a reason why we work on a innocent until proven beyond a reasonable doubt basis.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

People accusing GBATemp of covering anything up have literally no idea what's going on.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 25, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Depending upon the countries on your passport(s) it may still be illegal for you to travel somewhere either with the express purpose, or for it to happen anyway.
> It is actually one of the few areas of law that leaves a country's/area's borders.
> 
> To answer the what about images discussion that gets to be fun.
> ...


I was aware that he already got his sentence etc. I formulated my sentence badly. I meant it in the way that "If the jury said so, let it be, i'm not here to shit on anyone, nor defend anyone"


----------



## bi388 (Apr 25, 2017)

dankzegriefer said:


> There's a reason why we work on a innocent until proven beyond a reasonable doubt basis.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> People accusing GBATemp of covering anything up have literally no idea what's going on.


The problem is reasonable doubt is inherently subjective, and where one jury might find reasonable doubt, another might find them guilty in the same situation. Whether the person committed the crime doesn't change, but their life does.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 25, 2017)

bi388 said:


> The problem is reasonable doubt is inherently subjective, and where one jury might find reasonable doubt, another might find them guilty in the same situation. Whether the person committed the crime doesn't change, but their life does.


If 12 people are somehow all biased to the same thing then that's one hell of a coincidence.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Apr 25, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> The point that I am trying to make is that anyone whom has a sexual attraction to children will eventually offend.
> 
> If I were to just say "tell me of someone..." then I would get a response like "I know this guy, Frank, and he...". I want some verifiable proof that someone actually has had a life long sexual attraction to children without ever offending. I don't think anyone can produce results. And the fact is, there is no verifiable data that there is even a percentage that don't offend since the majority of those likely will never come out until they are caught. Even if they mention it to a therapist, that is all confidential so there are no verifiable data points. All that anyone knows as of right now is that anyone whom has a sexual attraction to children has offended or will eventually offend.
> 
> Hell, it's easier to get data points about drug addicts.


Kind of sounds one sided, considering if they were out with it they would be ridiculed anyway.
And your definition basically says "if he thought it, he's already guilty"
Not all humans act on impulse dude.



dankzegriefer said:


> People accusing GBATemp of covering anything up have literally no idea what's going on.



Also have to question how gbatemp cover-up is a thing??? Lol (not saying that your saying it's a cover-up)
When most people cover something up, it's because they have something to lose if it's revealed. As it stands, I don't see a reason why they would need too


----------



## bi388 (Apr 25, 2017)

dankzegriefer said:


> If 12 people are somehow all biased to the same thing then that's one hell of a coincidence.


What? I'm not saying they're biased I'm saying different people come to different conclusions. It only takes one or two coming to the other conclusion to change others minds. You're implying there's never appeals that come to different results.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2017)

When the hax come so do the kiddies. I guess be a little careful who you PM, young nooblings


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 25, 2017)

dankzegriefer said:


> People accusing GBATemp of covering anything up have literally no idea what's going on.


As far as I'm aware, there was only one redditor spouting accusations in the 3dshacks thread, whom Plailect partially agreed with if I'm not reading things incorrectly.

Also, I'm suprised nobody has mentioned the "Recent Community events" bit that has appeared on top of the guide, since it almost directly relates to this thread. Personally, I think the 3dshacks mods did the wrong thing by being rather... Orwellian in their methods (they purged all comments in the original thread, not just deleted it), but that they just should have kept a close eye on the thread to prevent things from spinning out of control. By removing it they made the drama way bigger than it initially was (hell, things just trudged along normally and cooled down on here before the announcement from Costello. Effectively, this post could not have been made, and nobody would give a shit if it weren't for one person spouting dumb shit which hit the administrators 'GBATEMP NEEDS POSITIVE PUBLICITY' detector).


----------



## Wiisel (Apr 25, 2017)

With the selection of username it's like he was flaunting it. his next release could have been called something like Peekachu and nobody would have battered an eyelid.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 25, 2017)

Wiisel said:


> With the selection of username it's like he was flaunting it. his next release could have been called something like Peekachu and nobody would have battered an eyelid.


what


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 25, 2017)

-snip-
There was a time not so long ago some people would've said the same thing about homosexuals. There is a mountain of difference between someone like the cruel who actually acted on his perversion and someone who has the same perversion but doesn't act on it because he knows it is completely and utterly wrong. The former needs to be locked up, and is completely inexcusable. The latter needs help and support.


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 25, 2017)

SuperDan said:


> Maybe so but I'm talking about kiddy perverted assholes not gray men or women...  The sick Fucks who rape children...  Why people try to defend them is way beyond me


I agree, it's not defendable at all. But there has to be a distinction made between pedos who actually act on their perversion and ones who don't. It's the difference between a sociopath and a murderer. (not an exact metaphor but close enough). It's a shame there isn't a word for someone with the pedophile desires who hasn't acted on it.


----------



## SuperDan (Apr 25, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> I agree, it's not defendable at all. But there has to be a distinction made between pedos who actually act on their perversion and ones who don't. It's the difference between a sociopath and a murderer. (not an exact metaphor but close enough). It's a shame there isn't a word for someone with the pedophile desires who hasn't acted on it.



Yes a degenerative pervert... Anyone who thinks or has fantasies about having sex with a child.. Doing the act for real or just wacking themselves off to hentai..  Non stop..  Or looking at my kids &  thinking of things they should not be...  Should Die...  If he is a developer or a police officer..  Whomever is a low life scumbag


dimmidice said:


> I agree, it's not defendable at all. But there has to be a distinction made between pedos who actually act on their perversion and ones who don't. It's the difference between a sociopath and a murderer. (not an exact metaphor but close enough). It's a shame there isn't a word for someone with the pedophile desires who hasn't acted on it.


Yes a degenerative pervert... Anyone who thinks or has fantasies about having sex with a child.. Doing the act for real or just wacking themselves off to hentai.. Non stop.. Or looking at my kids & thinking of things they should not be... Should Die... If he is a developer or a police officer.. Whomever is a low life scumbag


----------



## SuperDan (Apr 25, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> That's a very idiotic viewpoint.


I Guess you don't have children...  I have 3..


----------



## Hide616 (Apr 25, 2017)

Not the type of shit you come back to holy hell.........


----------



## Joom (Apr 25, 2017)

SuperDan said:


> I Guess you don't have children...  I have 3..


What if one of your children grows up to be a pedophile? Would you feel that they should be put to death as well, or would you seek out therapy for them? Just making sure you're consistent with your beliefs.


----------



## smf (Apr 25, 2017)

Sketchy1 said:


> Not all humans act on impulse dude.



You eat, drink and breath right? Those are impulses.



Sketchy1 said:


> There is a mountain of difference between someone like the cruel who actually acted on his perversion and someone who has the same perversion but doesn't act on it because he knows it is completely and utterly wrong.



Someone with mental health issues or a history of alcohol or drug abuse is not going to be making good choices. If that means they click on some web sites that they shouldn't, is that so bad you should lock them up and throw away the key? Contact offences need to be dealt with harshly of course.


----------



## SuperDan (Apr 25, 2017)

if any of my kids grew up to be peado's i would take them to the police myself ...


----------



## Rizzorules (Apr 25, 2017)

I dont know if this has been answered before but did mods/admins read his conversations?


----------



## insidexdeath (Apr 25, 2017)

Rizzorules said:


> I dont know if this has been answered before but did mods/admins read his conversations?


They said they've checked all of his account's activity on gbatemp and haven't found anything.


----------



## Joom (Apr 25, 2017)

SuperDan said:


> if any of my kids grew up to be peado's i would take them to the police myself ...


It's not illegal unless they act upon it, but you didn't answer my question.


----------



## smf (Apr 25, 2017)

SuperDan said:


> if any of my kids grew up to be peado's i would take them to the police myself ...



Why? It's not illegal. Or are you getting confused between thinking and doing?

Also. Children sexting each other is illegal, but they aren't classed as pedophiles.


----------



## SuperDan (Apr 26, 2017)

Joom said:


> It's not illegal unless they act upon it, but you didn't answer my question.



Well I did give you a answer..  Look I think all pedophiles should be tortured to death its that simple...  They  are sick nasty scumbags..  Child rapist?  Of course they have mental issues..  It's madness at its worst...


----------



## mikagami (Apr 26, 2017)

Wasted potential.  He's a really talented developer!  I appreciate all the work that he did for the 3DS scene.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 26, 2017)

to be clear i wasn't sympathizing i'm just saying we are treating pedophelia more as a crime then a mental illness think about it if the person doesn't get help will they truly learn? no more often than not they'll be repeat offenders without treatment like any other MI they need help and Prison just makes things worse (what do you think happens when the offender gets raped in prison by bubba? they will get sicker and probably go after the same sex prison is just a way in most cases to sweep it under a rug or purely make examples of people (if that really worked,we wouldn't have more criminals would we?)


----------



## DuoForce (Apr 26, 2017)

Welcome to GBATemp!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

Rizzorules said:


> I dont know if this has been answered before but did mods/admins read his conversations?


Why would mods read his PMs?


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Why would mods read his PMs?


to see if he was distributing illicit content through here or links to his site
but costello said he didn't (at least before the op was edited)


----------



## Costello (Apr 26, 2017)

the community has spoken, the vote is over. 

we aren't locking the thread and we are leaving it right here.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

Costello said:


> the community has spoken, the vote is over.
> 
> we aren't locking the thread and we are leaving it right here.


If this thread heavily de-rails, will it be locked? Or will it just stay as is forever?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 26, 2017)

Costello said:


> the community has spoken, the vote is over.
> 
> we aren't locking the thread and we are leaving it right here.



Well, then is there any way to hide it?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Well, then is there any way to hide it?


Why do you need to hide it? Just don't click it.


----------



## NightScript (Apr 26, 2017)

Joom said:


> Nobody wakes up one morning and decides sexual preferences or fetishes. How dense are you? I seriously recommend you read up on John Money's "lovemap" theory, as there many psychological factors in play. (Inb4 some child comes along to accuse me of defending the act of pedophilia because half this thread obviously knows how this shit works...)


I thought he was talking about TheCruel 18+ thingy, which is why I posted that. People have the decision to post NSFW or not. That's what I mean't. Sorry if I confused you.

Also, not need to sound like an asshole saying "How dense are you?". Because since the first day that you looked at my name, you thought I was a troll, because I used a Samsung Galaxy Note 8.0 tablet for taking a fucking screenshot.... Besides, that statement coming from you is hypocritical...


----------



## Costello (Apr 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> If this thread heavily de-rails, will it be locked? Or will it just stay as is forever?


if anyone deliberately attempts to derail the thread they will get a suspension


----------



## proflayton123 (Apr 26, 2017)

:o wow


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Why do you need to hide it? Just don't click it.



Just looking at it in the recents is cringe worthy. Oh well.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Apr 26, 2017)

Costello said:


> if anyone deliberately attempts to derail the thread they will get a suspension


Don't know if it's been asked but I have a couple questions. Hypothetically in the future of something similar happened:

1) If law enforcement did request you provide them with information (where they be domestic or international), would you provide it?
2) I bet you wish GW thread derailments were still your biggest annoyance?


----------



## Costello (Apr 26, 2017)

Vengenceonu said:


> Don't know if it's been asked but I have a couple questions. Hypothetically in the future of something similar happened:
> 
> 1) If law enforcement did request you provide them with information (where they be domestic or international), would you provide it?
> 2) I bet you wish GW thread derailments were still your biggest annoyance?


1) we would HAVE to provide it. It's called law enforcement for a reason. Are you asking us to break the law? I hope not
2) so far this thread has remained more or less civil, which goes to show the community can behave when it comes to serious matters


----------



## filfat (Apr 26, 2017)

What the actual fuck..


----------



## :-infern: (Apr 26, 2017)

If its guilty as proven then good riddance. If not, then this is quite the storm.

However I'm assuming they'll ask for GBATemp information, of which depending on where this site remains, they'll have to provide.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Why would mods read his PMs?


To ensure he wasn't storing anything illegal or evidence on the Temp servers and or to ensure he wasn't soliciting any of the members. In moments like this, it's not about privacy it's about safety. Safety both for the community and for the site itself.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Apr 26, 2017)

I don't want to be that guy... but doesn't smell fishy?

I mean, precisely him? After a C&D letter from N, and he continuing his work on freeshop?

I don't know... Feels odd.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 26, 2017)

Urbanshadow said:


> I don't want to be that guy... but doesn't smell fishy?
> 
> I mean, precisely him? After a C&D letter from N, and he continuing his work on freeshop?
> 
> I don't know... Feels odd.



Apparently this all started before freeshop.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Apr 26, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Apparently this all started before freeshop.



Oh ok. I wasn't aware of that specific bit. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Apr 26, 2017)

smf said:


> You eat, drink and breath right? Those are impulses.


But pedophilia isn't an impulse required to live.

Not all humans act on impulse


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 26, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Apparently this all started before freeshop.


His original bail conditions stated that he can't use a computer iirc, and it's one thing for someone whom has a porn addiction to sneak on a computer anyways for more porn (which according to court documents, he actually did), but for someone to do something so major as freeshop and continue doing it, I don't think anyone is THAT stupid.
So I really do question if it is in fact the same person or just a series of coincidences and poor speculation by certain people.

It is also a little odd that with all that the perp has done and the FBI and other feds putting the dude under a microscope, it's hard to believe that no one on this site was ever questioned or asked to hand over info. @Costello said no one contacted him, but maybe he really was contacted but is just keeping hush, but I want to think that he has better morals than to lie to thousands of people.

I have yet to see definitive proof that Cruel, or whatever his name is, is in fact the dude that got sent to prison. I have only seen it presented with a few coincidences never anything concrete. But I also have not jumped fully into the rabbit hole yet.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 26, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> His original bail conditions stated that he can't use a computer iirc, and it's one thing for someone whom has a porn addiction to sneak on a computer anyways for more porn (which according to court documents, he actually did), but for someone to do something so major as freeshop and continue doing it, I don't think anyone is THAT stupid.
> So I really do question if it is in fact the same person or just a series of coincidences and poor speculation by certain people.
> 
> It is also a little odd that with all that the perp has done and the FBI and other feds putting the dude under a microscope, it's hard to believe that no one on this site was ever questioned or asked to hand over info. @Costello said no one contacted him, but maybe he really was contacted but is just keeping hush, but I want to think that he has better morals than to lie to thousands of people.
> ...


It'd be one hell of a coincidence then. As this is all going down, the cruel disappears from the Internet? Did he decide to take an extended vacation? I guess time will tell. The pieces are there.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 26, 2017)

Sketchy1 said:


> But pedophilia isn't an impulse required to live.
> 
> Not all humans act on impulse


I would not call eating, drinking, and breathing as an "impulse". Neither is sex. All four of those are things required to make our species survive. It is, sadly, natural for males to mate with the youngest possible for better chance of the males species and genetic line to carry on.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 26, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> His original bail conditions stated that he can't use a computer iirc, and it's one thing for someone whom has a porn addiction to sneak on a computer anyways for more porn (which according to court documents, he actually did), but for someone to do something so major as freeshop and continue doing it, I don't think anyone is THAT stupid.


You'd be surprised at the stupid shit people will do. Plus someone posted images from other websites showing that yes, it is the same person.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 26, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> You'd be surprised at the stupid shit people will do. Plus someone posted images from other websites showing that yes, it is the same person.


Strangely, I have not seen those. Would you mind taking the moment to find that for me please. I already did a reverse image search on the perp and I found articles of the arrest and conviction, but nothing further than that. I definitely haven't seen any correlation between the two besides that Cruel stopped posting around the same time this perp went to prison.

I know people can be fucking stupid, but after getting arrested, most people walk on egg shells to not get in any more trouble.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 26, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I would not call eating, drinking, and breathing as an "impulse". Neither is sex. All four of those are things required to make our species survive. It is, sadly, natural for males to mate with the youngest possible for better chance of the males species and genetic line to carry on.


Actually breathing is part of the Autonomic Nervous System, the same that controls heart rate and digestion, in a way thats impulse. Its a mix of both non control and control. We can hold our breath, but we can't stop our breathing indefinitely even if we tried, eventual our bodies will gasp for air. Eating is not impulse and we can actually stop eating and kill ourselves if we wanted to.

Its natural for males to want to mate young woman, but that doesn't mean we have to. We can control our predispositions, as many people have married older and people of older ages, so its very obviously doable, or else everyone will be in jail for having sex with under legal age girls. Its not like this Oh MY God I have to mate with all these young woman or else, that'd be creepy. Its more like theres someone thats attractive and thats it, its not a must. Mating with young woman to survive isn't as much of an issue today, since life style is different, and advancement in medicine helps us survive in ways our ancestors couldn't. Mating with lots of people, and having lots of children isn't necessary anymore. Theres enough people on this planet now as is.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 26, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> That sounds very much like the words of the Chechen Leader Razman Kadryov regarding gay concentration camps in Chechnya, denying the existence of such camps as gay people don't exist, going something along these lines:
> "Gay people don't exist in Chechnya, even if there were gay people in Chechnya law enforcements wouldn't need to round them up because their relatives would send them somewhere from which there is no returning"
> 
> 
> ...



...



SuperDan said:


> Yes a degenerative pervert... Anyone who thinks or has fantasies about having sex with a child.. Doing the act for real or just wacking themselves off to hentai..  Non stop..  Or looking at my kids &  thinking of things they should not be...  Should Die...  If he is a developer or a police officer..  Whomever is a low life scumbag





SuperDan said:


> if any of my kids grew up to be peado's i would take them to the police myself ...





smf said:


> Why? It's not illegal. Or are you getting confused between thinking and doing?
> 
> Also. Children sexting each other is illegal, but they aren't classed as pedophiles.





SuperDan said:


> Well I did give you a answer..  Look I think all pedophiles should be tortured to death its that simple...  They  are sick nasty scumbags..  Child rapist?  Of course they have mental issues..  It's madness at its worst...



@DeadlyFoez Do you see what I meant?


----------



## Shadd (Apr 26, 2017)

Hmm...


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 26, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> @DeadlyFoez Do you see what I meant?


Honestly, no I dont.


----------



## rad3ds (Apr 26, 2017)

Sick. Even worse is the notion that there are more out there who just haven't been caught yet. We need brain scanners so we can identify the sick fucks predisposed to this kind of thing.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Apr 26, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I would not call eating, drinking, and breathing as an "impulse". Neither is sex. All four of those are things required to make our species survive. It is, sadly, natural for males to mate with the youngest possible for better chance of the males species and genetic line to carry on.


Well yeah, but pedophilia is the wanting to mate with pre-pubecent children, who by definition can't become pregnant.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 26, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Honestly, no I dont.


Sorry, I know my English is terrible and not very clear.

It is my wish to write as clear as possible so you can see what I mean with the minimal effort on your part, so you can reply if you wish to what I try to say, instead of getting confused by my awful English.

I will try to do my best to explain again the point I am trying to make, but I hope this time it comes up better and easier to understand.

First, regarding the lack of data for statistics, it was related to this post:



DeadlyFoez said:


> If I were to just say "tell me of someone..." then I would get a response like "I know this guy, Frank, and he...". I want some verifiable proof that someone actually has had a life long sexual attraction to children without ever offending. I don't think anyone can produce results. And the fact is, there is no verifiable data that there is even a percentage that don't offend since the majority of those likely will never come out until they are caught.



To this I replied that the world performs a witch hunt to people seeking help, comparable to the witch hunt of homosexuals performed by Chechnya.
I wanted to bring into attention what is known as honor killings, where homosexuals are set apart and murdered by their own families.
I posted the following:



sarkwalvein said:


> That sounds very much like the words of the Chechen Leader Razman Kadryov regarding gay concentration camps in Chechnya, denying the existence of such camps as gay people don't exist, going something along these lines:
> "Gay people don't exist in Chechnya, even if there were gay people in Chechnya law enforcements wouldn't need to round them up because their relatives would send them somewhere from which there is no returning"
> 
> 
> ...




What I meant by "The world is the Chechnya of pedophiles", is that instead of being supporting of someone seeking for help (not an offender), a similar effect to honor killings occurs, this time people are set apart from society and sometimes murdered.
I then quoted some other people from this forum to make my point:



SuperDan said:


> Yes a degenerative pervert... Anyone who thinks or has fantasies about having sex with a child.. Doing the act for real or just wacking themselves off to hentai..  Non stop..  Or looking at my kids &  thinking of things they should not be...  Should Die...  If he is a developer or a police officer..  Whomever is a low life scumbag





SuperDan said:


> if any of my kids grew up to be peado's i would take them to the police myself ...





smf said:


> Why? It's not illegal. Or are you getting confused between thinking and doing?
> 
> Also. Children sexting each other is illegal, but they aren't classed as pedophiles.





SuperDan said:


> Well I did give you a answer..  Look I think all pedophiles should be tortured to death its that simple...  They  are sick nasty scumbags..  Child rapist?  Of course they have mental issues..  It's madness at its worst...



That's the reason I said that under this conditions I am not surprised they wouldn't come out publicly to seek for help considering this, so *in the end it is almost impossible for you to get your proof or numbers*.

I think this shunning performed by society on non-offenders makes the problem worse, as this people end up denying themselves their problem and hiding everything related to it until it explodes, instead of the seeking help what would in the end be less damaging for the society.

That is the reason I said I really believe the world should be as severe as it is with offenders, but much more supportive with people that want to seek help, but of course, that is IMHO.


I know my English must be terrible, but if there is something specific in my text that makes it difficult to see what I mean, please let me know, I will do my best to write it in a better way.

I hope this time what I meant has become clear.


----------



## supergamer368 (Apr 26, 2017)

Just the news I needed today.... yaaAAay (That was supposed to represent a voice crack)


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 26, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Strangely, I have not seen those. Would you mind taking the moment to find that for me please. I already did a reverse image search on the perp and I found articles of the arrest and conviction, but nothing further than that. I definitely haven't seen any correlation between the two besides that Cruel stopped posting around the same time this perp went to prison.
> 
> I know people can be fucking stupid, but after getting arrested, most people walk on egg shells to not get in any more trouble.


Here's the gist:

Cruels avatar (still visible on his GitHub) contains a face. Said face was matched up to the news article that Costello linked which contained a mugshot of the guy.
His notabug profile (check the old freeshop source) literally uses his own name rather than TheCruel. Combined with the previous connection, it would be a coincidence only if a snowball can survive in hell for longer than a second. So not a coincidence at all.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2017)

Urbanshadow said:


> I don't want to be that guy... but doesn't smell fishy?
> 
> I mean, precisely him? After a C&D letter from N, and he continuing his work on freeshop?
> 
> I don't know... Feels odd.





DeadlyFoez said:


> His original bail conditions stated that he can't use a computer iirc, and it's one thing for someone whom has a porn addiction to sneak on a computer anyways for more porn (which according to court documents, he actually did), but for someone to do something so major as freeshop and continue doing it, I don't think anyone is THAT stupid.
> So I really do question if it is in fact the same person or just a series of coincidences and poor speculation by certain people.
> 
> It is also a little odd that with all that the perp has done and the FBI and other feds putting the dude under a microscope, it's hard to believe that no one on this site was ever questioned or asked to hand over info. @Costello said no one contacted him, but maybe he really was contacted but is just keeping hush, but I want to think that he has better morals than to lie to thousands of people.
> ...


You can actually find his entire criminal record and in fact doing some deeper research I was able to pull up a lot about him. Including there only being one person on record with his name in the state of Georgia. TheCruel actually left a very easy to track record and using his full name on all of his sources made it even easier to track him down.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 26, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Here's the gist:
> 
> Cruels avatar (still visible on his GitHub) contains a face. Said face was matched up to the news article that Costello linked which contained a mugshot of the guy.
> His notabug profile (check the old freeshop source) literally uses his own name rather than TheCruel. Combined with the previous connection, it would be a coincidence only if a snowball can survive in hell for longer than a second. So not a coincidence at all.


I am sure you are correct with your information, but would you please provide sources?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 26, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You can actually find his entire criminal record and in fact doing some deeper research I was able to pull up a lot about him. Including there only being one person on record with his name in the state of Georgia. TheCruel actually left a very easy to track record and using his full name on all of his sources made it even easier to track him down.


You know what I still don't get about all this? Why he did this despite his internet block and made no effort to hide himself. Did he suffer from internal brain bleeding or something? He went for the very obvious route by not even hiding himself in any shape way or form (names are easy to fake, TOR hides your IP and private emails can be obtained from malegenitals.li). It's almost as if he wanted to get caught.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 26, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You can actually find his entire criminal record and in fact doing some deeper research I was able to pull up a lot about him. Including there only being one person on record with his name in the state of Georgia. TheCruel actually left a very easy to track record and using his full name on all of his sources made it even easier to track him down.


What a fucking idiot. For someone whom is so intelligent, he must have thought that his intelligence was above that of law enforcement.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 26, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I am sure you are correct with your information, but would you please provide sources?


News article: http://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/lo...cle_05ad133f-165f-5afe-9714-92fc4445ead1.html

Github profile (which I now notice has his real name on it, so youre not getting the notabug profile): https://github.com/Cruel

And there you go.


----------



## spiderman1216 (Apr 26, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> No what i'm saying is that i have nothing against pedophile since they didn't choosed their orientation, it's not their fault and they suffer a lot because of that and pedophile ≠ rapist / child molester
> almost every time you hear about a pedophile it is because he comited a crime, that does not mean all pedophile commit crimes in fact the vast majority is uknown and will never do anything bad, they are just hidding their orientation
> pedophile literally mean : someone who is attracted by child
> and we can't blame him because he didn't choosed to be that way
> ...



My opinion on the matter is, I don't care what two or more consenting people do in the bedroom, as long as it's consensual. A 50 year old can be fucking a 15 year old for all I care, as long as they both consent, and there is no blackmail, manipulation, or abuse going on. Just keep it in the bedroom.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 26, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> You know what I still don't get about all this? Why he did this despite his internet block and made no effort to hide himself. Did he suffer from internal brain bleeding or something? He went for the very obvious route by not even hiding himself in any shape way or form (names are easy to fake, TOR hides your IP and private emails can be obtained from malegenitals.li). It's almost as if he wanted to get caught.


I agree. Something doesn't add up here.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



spiderman1216 said:


> My opinion on the matter is, I don't care what two or more consenting people do in the bedroom, as long as it's consensual. A 50 year old can be fucking a 15 year old for all I care, as long as they both consent, and there is no blackmail, manipulation, or abuse going on. Just keep it in the bedroom.


You will have a much different opinion if it is a 50 year old seducing your 15 year old daughter.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ev1l0rd said:


> News article: http://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/lo...cle_05ad133f-165f-5afe-9714-92fc4445ead1.html
> 
> Github profile (which I now notice has his real name on it, so youre not getting the notabug profile): https://github.com/Cruel
> 
> And there you go.


Well I guess that puts it all together now. Yeah, Cruel is the scumbag.

Thank you for taking the time to present that for us. I appreciate you efforts.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> You know what I still don't get about all this? Why he did this despite his internet block and made no effort to hide himself. Did he suffer from internal brain bleeding or something? He went for the very obvious route by not even hiding himself in any shape way or form (names are easy to fake, TOR hides your IP and private emails can be obtained from malegenitals.li). It's almost as if he wanted to get caught.


My guess, dude had an ego. I mean, he's smiling in his fucking mugshot. He was arrested for CP and he's smiling.


DeadlyFoez said:


> I agree. Something doesn't add up here.


Oh yeah and he also admitted to his servers being taken once for CP. It's in a thread that no longer is accessible to the public.

But is this really shocking? Look at his reply after freeShop was taken down.


Spoiler






> “Fuck Nintendo. If anyone wants to know whether I’m going to counter it, I’m not yet sure. That could permit them to file lawsuit against me...to claim [Freeshop] circumvents any protections is laughable, though I’m unsure if it’s legally sound (law is often laughable itself). It only circumvents protections if people utilize title keys they did not purchase or obtain legally. If people illegally obtain the password/PINs of a person’s bank account, you can’t criticize the banking website for facilitating theft.”






He very clearly shows that he believes he was above the law and most likely he did here too. But interestingly enough, I do think he was trying cover his tracks. Both his original website
https://edvalson.info
And his Twitter had gone quiet after the first court ruling.


----------



## spiderman1216 (Apr 26, 2017)

Ritsuki said:


> Even if I totally understand your point of view, this means that we would also have to kill psychopaths, schizophrenics, etc...  and if we can decide to kill them because of the risk, then we could use the same logic for poor people, or to specific ethnicities for example. And it would be Minority Report (or Psycho Pass for anime lovers, which was clearly inspired by minority report, but hey I'm getting side tracked here) all the way.


If we were to kill people because of risk there wouldn't be a single living thing on this planet.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeadlyFoez said:


> I agree. Something doesn't add up here.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


If it was my daughter, I would just ask her to talk to me about him, and I would ask him what his interest in my daughter is, I can't really do shit if they are in love with each other, at the age of 18 she can always run away with him. I would just say, please use a condom. It would be the same thing reversed if I had a 15 year old son, and a 50 year old woman was seducing him.


----------



## SuperDan (Apr 26, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Sorry, I know my English is terrible and not very clear.
> 
> It is my wish to write as clear as possible so you can see what I mean with the minimal effort on your part, so you can reply if you wish to what I try to say, instead of getting confused by my awful English.
> 
> ...



im done trying to explain this .. a sicko perv looking up child rape ... beinga dev ,queen of england whatever is a piece of shit ... mental illness whatever he is a cunt or she is a cunt either way .. a sick cunt .. all you politically correct pricks can go eat shit as far as im concerned ... if you think they just need a sit down and a a cuddle ..  you're very wrong ...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 26, 2017)

SuperDan said:


> im done trying to explain this .. a sicko perv looking up child rape ... beinga dev ,queen of england whatever is a piece of shit ... mental illness whatever he is a cunt or she is a cunt either way .. a sick cunt .. all you politically correct pricks can go eat shit as far as im concerned ... if you think they just need a sit down and a a cuddle ..  you're very wrong ...


It is not about being politically correct.
PC can go fuck itself.
It is about the strategy I believe would reduce damage on society, the one that would end up with a world safer for children.
Of course I can be wrong, I am not an omniscient being, but I believe that would work better, because of the reasons I explained.

I know you can make an argument, so you can explain why you think what you propose will work better, based on logic not feelings. Discussion, sir, open discussion.

Arguments / reasons:


Spoiler



Pedophiles are sick, mentally ill. No sugarcoating.

But if you corner them with shunning and murder intent,
I think this shunning on non-offenders makes the problem worse:
This people end up denying themselves their problem and hiding everything related to it until it explodes.

If instead non-offenders were not shunned and they were supported in their seek for help, I believe they will stop denying the problem and will seek help. This will reduce the amount of them that offend, and it will make the world SAFER FOR CHILDREN, I believe.

That is the reason I said I really believe the world should be as severe as it is with offenders, but much more supportive with people that want to seek help, but of course, that is IMHO.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 26, 2017)

spiderman1216 said:


> My opinion on the matter is, I don't care what two or more consenting people do in the bedroom, as long as it's consensual. A 50 year old can be fucking a 15 year old for all I care, as long as they both consent, and there is no blackmail, manipulation, or abuse going on. Just keep it in the bedroom.


Well the problem is that when people are too young they aren't mature enought to understand 
you could force a child to do sexual things and he will realise it only when he have grow more and feel humiliated
thoug 15 is okay in my opinion 
a 9 yo even if consent is definitely wrong because he / she don't have the maturity necesary to make that decision and will very likely regret it when zhe grow up


----------



## bi388 (Apr 26, 2017)

SuperDan said:


> im done trying to explain this .. a sicko perv looking up child rape ... beinga dev ,queen of england whatever is a piece of shit ... mental illness whatever he is a cunt or she is a cunt either way .. a sick cunt .. all you politically correct pricks can go eat shit as far as im concerned ... if you think they just need a sit down and a a cuddle ..  you're very wrong ...


In english?


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 26, 2017)

spiderman1216 said:


> If we were to kill people because of risk there wouldn't be a single living thing on this planet.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Either you don't currently have a daughter, or you are just a plain moron. If he does not give you 5 cows and 2 goats before fucking your daughter then, as trump would say... "this is the worst trade deal in the history of trade deals."


----------



## bi388 (Apr 26, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Either you don't currently have a daughter, or you are just a plain moron. If he does not give you 5 cows and 2 goats before fucking your daughter then, as trump would say... "this is the worst trade deal in the history of trade deals."


Marriage isn't a trade deal. If she's an adult she should be allowed to be with whoever she wants, and even joking that marrying off your daughter for goods is more moral than letting he be with who she wants once (when she's an adult) is gross.


----------



## Seliph (Apr 26, 2017)

What if he got framed by the Nintendo ninjas because he developed Freeshop?


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 26, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Either you don't currently have a daughter, or you are just a plain moron. If he does not give you 5 cows and 2 goats before fucking your daughter then, as trump would say... "this is the worst trade deal in the history of trade deals."


I don't know if quoting trump can be relevent in any topic other than those criticizing trump
But he did say that if that was what his children wanted and where mature enough he would agree with them
but then again if you are in this state of mind, why no profit a bit of the situation as you said

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Seliph said:


> What if he got framed by the Nintendo ninjas because he developed Freeshop?


I doubt nintendo would go that far
and i think he is indeed guilty
but again only my personal opinion
it don't really have any wheight on the balance


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 26, 2017)

bi388 said:


> Marriage isn't a trade deal. If she's an adult she should be allowed to be with whoever she wants, and even joking that marrying off your daughter for goods is more moral than letting he be with who she wants once (when she's an adult) is gross.


Ehh, I am sure you will move on from my passive joke.

Ok. if that is that way you want to provide safety to your family then that is your choice. Many people are happy booting their kids out the door asap and letting them fend for themselves, but many more people with morals and hearts will look our for the children even after they left the nest because we all know the newbies are no where near as wise as us old folks.


----------



## Knight of Time (Apr 26, 2017)

Wow...just wow.

I don't remember this guy or his username here, but it's not the first time I've heard of someone from a forum I'm active on getting in trouble with the law.  On a Pokemon forum that I'm a regular on (even though it's getting kinda old, considering it made its debut in 2000), there was a former member who was apparently fined or jailed (not sure what it was though) for leaking images of the Pokemon movie Ruler of Illusions: Zoroark (he took a recording device into a Japanese theater where the movie was airing) and posting them on his website PokeBeach.  I was hoping it wasn't him when I first heard that piece of news, but after others posted there and confirmed it was him (I didn't post the topic there, but I was the first person to reply to it), I went to the link there one last time, only to notice it was gone.

But in my opinion, I can't imagine what would be worse, being caught doing piracy or being caught doing pornography?  If someone got caught for doing both however, _that_ would be way beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Seliph (Apr 26, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> I doubt nintendo would go that far
> and i think he is indeed guilty
> but again only my personal opinion
> it don't really have any wheight on the balance


Yeah, I know Nintendo wouldn't go that far, I was just joking. I agree, he most likely is guilty imo


----------



## spiderman1216 (Apr 26, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> I don't know if quoting trump can be relevent in any topic other than those criticizing trump
> *But he did say that if that was what his children wanted and where mature enough he would agree with them*
> but then again if you are in this state of mind, why no profit a bit of the situation as you said
> 
> ...


That's what I'm trying to say look I believe that even if I didn't agree with my son or daughter dating a 50 year old, there isn't much I can do about that 3 years she can run away with this person, and I will just be seen as a pest, she'll be 18 years of age. Best thing to do is, simply just support her, and be there for her if she needs me, and talk to this person who shares the same mutual like for her. I can't say who he/she can date, I can't make that decision, it's not my call to accept, and any attempt to do so is just causes animosity. I can advise my son/daughter, but that's it really especially when she turns 18.


----------



## SKGleba (Apr 26, 2017)

Wait......
So freeshop is gone or not?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

SKGleba said:


> Wait......
> So freeshop is gone or not?


no


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 26, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Oh yeah and he also admitted to his servers being taken once for CP. It's in a thread that no longer is accessible to the public.


Wait. He admitted on GBATemp about hosting/storing Child Pornography? I mean, good that the thread was hidden, but should he at least not have had a long long chat with the mods before being let back on (if at all)? I mean, I applaud the leniency of the rules here (bans are rarely if ever handed out unless you harass people), but this is one of those cases where I think that this might have been too lenient.


SKGleba said:


> Wait......
> So freeshop is gone or not?


New maintainer, and I really suggest that @Costello (or a mod with the ability to edit posts) links to the fork (https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-arc13s-freeshop-fork-open-source-eshop-alternative.468436/) in the OP, since you're not the first to ask this.


----------



## SKGleba (Apr 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> no


And all other projects are still active?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 26, 2017)

SKGleba said:


> And all other projects are still active?


His only other project of relevance was DSPDump, which has a working version linked in the thread (and that guy wants to make a new thread for it too).


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Wait. He admitted on GBATemp about hosting/storing Child Pornography? I mean, good that the thread was hidden, but should he at least not have had a long long chat with the mods before being let back on (if at all)? I mean, I applaud the leniency of the rules here (bans are rarely if ever handed out unless you harass people), but this is one of those cases where I think that this might have been too lenient.


No, according to his claims, someone uploaded CP to his servers. From there his servers were taken and he was arrested for possession of CP. Then basically charged with negligence for not reporting/removing the images. That was according to his original claims.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 26, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> No, according to his claims, someone uploaded CP to his servers. From there his servers were taken and he was arrested for possession of CP. Then basically charged with negligence for not reporting/removing the images. That was according to his original claims.


Still, if he got arrested for it, at least the mods should have had a talk with him about it, given the matter of said content and the average age of the gbatemp userbase.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Still, if he got arrested for it, at least the mods should have had a talk with him about it, given the matter of said content and the average age of the gbatemp userbase.


We really don't know what the Staff did after they removed the thread. We do know they moved it to the Staff section in order to talk about it, that's something they did reveal.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 26, 2017)

SuperDan said:


> thats was in English you twat ... you know you speak our language ... im from London thats how we speak ,,


Yeah it was english and understandable
the thing is you could write in a more polite or at least more readable way than this garbage you just wrote


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 26, 2017)

SuperDan said:


> thats was in English you twat ... you know you speak our language ... im from London thats how we speak ,,


Sure ending a sentence with two commas is perfectly acceptable in RP. /s
Be honest with yourself, you may be writing in English, but your sentences are very badly written and a PITA to read.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Apr 27, 2017)

Urbanshadow said:


> I don't want to be that guy... but doesn't smell fishy?
> 
> I mean, precisely him? After a C&D letter from N, and he continuing his work on freeshop?
> 
> I don't know... Feels odd.


People can be anything behind the screen,  and I doubt Nintendo would go that far considering ciangel came first.

And besides, if they really wanted to get someone, it would be much more logical to go after the guy currently maintaining it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> No, according to his claims, someone uploaded CP to his servers. From there his servers were taken and he was arrested for possession of CP. Then basically charged with negligence for not reporting/removing the images. That was according to his original claims.


I guess that explains the "GBATemp cover-up theory"


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2017)

Sketchy1 said:


> People can be anything behind the screen,  and I doubt Nintendo would go that far considering ciangel came first.
> 
> And besides, if they really wanted to get someone, it would be much more logical to go after the guy currently maintaining it
> 
> I guess that explains the "GBATemp cover-up theory"


I am just going to flat dismiss Nintendo having any involvement in this case. His case dates back to 2012, long before freeShop or even his involvement with the 3DS hacking/homebrew scene. Nintendo already won their battle by getting him to remove the 3DS bootsplash.
Second the cover up seems to be connected to the Staff pulling the thread from the public view. Now to be fair, this thread was giving out at the time, unconfirmed personal information. Which is against the rules


> Do not post someone's personal information without the proper consent. This includes personal photos, names, addresses, phone numbers, E-mail, instant messenger handles, conversation logs, etc. If the person requests that you remove the subject matter you must comply or else the staff members will intervene.


So one hand, even though this was extremely important information for the community to know, it was still in violation of the rules. The staff also had to debate on how to handle this issue as they can't have someone like that part of the site. But they also couldn't confirm that the person mentioned was the same as TheCruel, so they had to wait it out. 
This is where the conspiracy was born. The staff pulling the thread and appearing like they weren't doing anything even though a lot was being done in the background.


----------



## SuperDan (Apr 27, 2017)

i have to say im fairly new to elements of hacking forum ect .. like i flashed my xbox , hacked my wii & wii U ,Nds and recently my Vita.. & this whole thread was shocking to read .. i was just wondering is this normal .. as in Dev"s becoming involved in peado rings ? .. or is this a one off situation ... .. or is this what becomes of people in the hacking scene .. & i know ive been hash in a few comments but thats how i am as a person very blunt im a Boxer and im trained to fight and my thoughts and words are aggressive and brutally blunt ...& i hate child rapist as a whole .. i've lived in thai land for 5 years .. where peado rings are just rape for money .. poor village kids with numbers on there T shirts .. waiting for some European or american to rape them for cash ... but has this happened before is what im getting at ... we all want free games on our systems .. but if this is what becomes of the people involved i'd rather spend my savings on games .. wasteful i know but i'd be happier not to have any sub par involvement in such nasty scumbag people.. then again this could be a one off ..?  ..  either way its sick .. and i cant stand areshole that try to show remorse to people that do this .. mental heath ect ... are you kidding me ??? maybe you live in a bubble .. but ive traveled most of the world in the army and seen its beauty's but also seen its accepted horrors ... money is king in 3rd world county's ... and children are being sold .. trafficked , kidnapped  and raped as we speak right now...


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 27, 2017)

SuperDan said:


> i have to say im fairly new to elements of hacking forum ect .. like i flashed my xbox , hacked my wii & wii U ,Nds and recently my Vita.. & this whole thread was shocking to read .. i was just wondering is this normal .. as in Dev"s becoming involved in peado rings ? .. or is this a one off situation ... .. or is this what becomes of people in the hacking scene .. & i know ive been hash in a few comments but thats how i am as a person very blunt im a Boxer and im trained to fight and my thoughts and words are aggressive and brutally blunt ...& i hate child rapist as a whole .. i've lived in thai land for 5 years .. where peado rings are just rape for money .. poor village kids with numbers on there T shirts .. waiting for some European or american to rape them for cash ... but has this happened before is what im getting at ... we all want free games on our systems .. but if this is what becomes of the people involved i'd rather spend my savings on games .. wasteful i know but i'd be happier not to have any sub par involvement in such nasty scumbag people.. then again this could be a one off ..?  ..  either way its sick .. and i cant stand areshole that try to show remorse to people that do this .. mental heath ect ... are you kidding me ??? maybe you live in a bubble .. but ive traveled most of the world in the army and seen its beauty's but also seen its accepted horrors ... money is king in 3rd world county's ... and children are being sold .. trafficked , kidnapped  and raped as we speak right now...


You are being paranoid dude. Not because one dev is pedo means the others are too.


----------



## Seliph (Apr 27, 2017)

SuperDan said:


> i have to say im fairly new to elements of hacking forum ect .. like i flashed my xbox , hacked my wii & wii U ,Nds and recently my Vita.. & this whole thread was shocking to read .. i was just wondering is this normal .. as in Dev"s becoming involved in peado rings ? .. or is this a one off situation ... .. or is this what becomes of people in the hacking scene .. & i know ive been hash in a few comments but thats how i am as a person very blunt im a Boxer and im trained to fight and my thoughts and words are aggressive and brutally blunt ...& i hate child rapist as a whole .. i've lived in thai land for 5 years .. where peado rings are just rape for money .. poor village kids with numbers on there T shirts .. waiting for some European or american to rape them for cash ... but has this happened before is what im getting at ... we all want free games on our systems .. but if this is what becomes of the people involved i'd rather spend my savings on games .. wasteful i know but i'd be happier not to have any sub par involvement in such nasty scumbag people.. then again this could be a one off ..?  ..  either way its sick .. and i cant stand areshole that try to show remorse to people that do this .. mental heath ect ... are you kidding me ??? maybe you live in a bubble .. but ive traveled most of the world in the army and seen its beauty's but also seen its accepted horrors ... money is king in 3rd world county's ... and children are being sold .. trafficked , kidnapped  and raped as we speak right now...


No, hacking and homebrew development definitely won't make you into a pedophile, this is just a one off thing


----------



## mikagami (Apr 27, 2017)

SuperDan said:


> i have to say im fairly new to elements of hacking forum ect .. like i flashed my xbox , hacked my wii & wii U ,Nds and recently my Vita.. & this whole thread was shocking to read .. i was just wondering is this normal .. as in Dev"s becoming involved in peado rings ? .. or is this a one off situation ... .. or is this what becomes of people in the hacking scene .. & i know ive been hash in a few comments but thats how i am as a person very blunt im a Boxer and im trained to fight and my thoughts and words are aggressive and brutally blunt ...& i hate child rapist as a whole .. i've lived in thai land for 5 years .. where peado rings are just rape for money .. poor village kids with numbers on there T shirts .. waiting for some European or american to rape them for cash ... but has this happened before is what im getting at ... we all want free games on our systems .. but if this is what becomes of the people involved i'd rather spend my savings on games .. wasteful i know but i'd be happier not to have any sub par involvement in such nasty scumbag people.. then again this could be a one off ..?  ..  either way its sick .. and i cant stand areshole that try to show remorse to people that do this .. mental heath ect ... are you kidding me ??? maybe you live in a bubble .. but ive traveled most of the world in the army and seen its beauty's but also seen its accepted horrors ... money is king in 3rd world county's ... and children are being sold .. trafficked , kidnapped  and raped as we speak right now...


Yes, it's a normal progression for devs to evolve into pedophiles.  Just like it is a normal progression for stupid people to post stuff like this.


----------



## Enovale (Apr 27, 2017)

mikagami said:


> Yes, it's a normal progression for devs to evolve into pedophiles.  Just like it is a normal progression for stupid people to post stuff like this.



Wait that's normal? XD

Amazing avatar


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2017)

SuperDan said:


> i have to say im fairly new to elements of hacking forum ect .. like i flashed my xbox , hacked my wii & wii U ,Nds and recently my Vita.. & this whole thread was shocking to read .. i was just wondering is this normal .. as in Dev"s becoming involved in peado rings ? .. or is this a one off situation ... .. or is this what becomes of people in the hacking scene .. & i know ive been hash in a few comments but thats how i am as a person very blunt im a Boxer and im trained to fight and my thoughts and words are aggressive and brutally blunt ...& i hate child rapist as a whole .. i've lived in thai land for 5 years .. where peado rings are just rape for money .. poor village kids with numbers on there T shirts .. waiting for some European or american to rape them for cash ... but has this happened before is what im getting at ... we all want free games on our systems .. but if this is what becomes of the people involved i'd rather spend my savings on games .. wasteful i know but i'd be happier not to have any sub par involvement in such nasty scumbag people.. then again this could be a one off ..?  ..  either way its sick .. and i cant stand areshole that try to show remorse to people that do this .. mental heath ect ... are you kidding me ??? maybe you live in a bubble .. but ive traveled most of the world in the army and seen its beauty's but also seen its accepted horrors ... money is king in 3rd world county's ... and children are being sold .. trafficked , kidnapped  and raped as we speak right now...


Consider the following.
We've been an active community since 2002 and in that time only 2 members have publicly stood in a court of law.
One for leaking NSMB Wii early and posting pretty much all the evidance against themselves: Here
And the second of course being this case
That's a pretty small number of convicted members and only one actually was found guilty of CP. You are just getting spooked, you are going to be just fine.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2017)

SuperDan said:


> hey just asking .. LOL hahaha .. suckers
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


GBATemp does not hosts witch hunts. We believe a member is innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## SuperDan (Apr 27, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> GBATemp does not hosts witch hunts. We believe a member is innocent until proven guilty.



perhaps .... maybe its a cover up ?? where is the proof ?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2017)

SuperDan said:


> perhaps .... maybe its a cover up ?? *where is the proof ?*


The thread you are replying to
Otherwise this is a pretty poorly hidden cover up.


----------



## SuperDan (Apr 27, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> The thread you are replying to
> Otherwise this is a pretty poorly hidden cover up.


LOL okay you got me there ... fair play but with all these hentai avatars.. which is pretty much peado animation its hard to tell ...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 27, 2017)

SuperDan said:


> LOL okay you got me there ... fair play but with all these hentai avatars.. which is pretty much peado animation its hard to tell ...


You're seeing Hentai avatars?
Perhaps you had too much weed for today already.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Apr 27, 2017)

Seliph said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> No, hacking and homebrew development definitely won't make you into a pedophile, this is just a one off thing





mikagami said:


> Yes, it's a normal progression for devs to evolve into pedophiles.  Just like it is a normal progression for stupid people to post stuff like this.




Yet Cruel wasnt the only one was he?? Supposedly another Dev by the name if Dazzazo also had the intention of meeting a 14 or 15 year old

More info here:
https://3ds.guide/recent-community-events

Exploitation of minors is becoming a problem not only in regards to gaming but all over the internet as well as in real life.

Im not saying all devs are pedos . Hell no!! but these two devs now supposedly pedophiles have had the limelight on them within weeks of one another. This definately wont be the last time this happens but as long as we take the right actions the chances of something like this reoccuring can be reduced


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 27, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Exploitation of minors *is becoming* a problem not only in regards to gaming but _*all over the internet*_ as well as in real life.


Perhaps I am paranoid (not really), I think it is not becoming, but it has always been.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Apr 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Perhaps I am paranoid (not really), I think it is not becoming, but it has always been.



Sorry i meant becoming more commonplace due to the fact that now every other 10 year old owns a Samsung or an Iphone with NET connection


----------



## SuperDan (Apr 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Perhaps I am paranoid (not really), I think it is not becoming, but it has always been.


i dont know how to put it into words but i lived in many places in this world .. some great some just 3rd world horrific .. and peados .. in general just make me vile .. also being in the army for 9 years and boxing for 7 makes me a bit of a dick .. i know it .. i just cant help it sometimes ...  my life styke has made me into a beast .. i dont even like it myself but thats what i have become and im still very proud ...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



bi388 said:


> I have no clue what this means


yeah trump is the man !!! usa number one ... fuck off .. thing is with americans they think usa is saving the world or some bullshit ... when they are pure tyrants fighting in fake wars ....  for drugs oil ect ... been around only 200 years and all they have done is kill ...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Abu_Senpai said:


> Sorry i meant becoming more commonplace due to the fact that now every other 10 year old owns a Samsung or an Iphone with NET connection


yes its a real issue.. kids as young as 5 to 6 years old have phones these days ..... NUTS !!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 27, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Strangely, I have not seen those. Would you mind taking the moment to find that for me please. I already did a reverse image search on the perp and I found articles of the arrest and conviction, but nothing further than that. I definitely haven't seen any correlation between the two besides that Cruel stopped posting around the same time this perp went to prison.
> 
> I know people can be fucking stupid, but after getting arrested, most people walk on egg shells to not get in any more trouble.


http://gbatemp.net/attachments/screenshot_20170410-155625-png.83811/
From his github. Same first and last name and same avatar as he had on here.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

So yeah, this idiot never even tried to cover his tracks.


----------



## Vieela (Apr 27, 2017)

This kinda of scares me. That kind of stuff that you would never imagine happening.


----------



## Costello (Apr 27, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> It is also a little odd that with all that the perp has done and the FBI and other feds putting the dude under a microscope, it's hard to believe that no one on this site was ever questioned or asked to hand over info. @Costello said no one contacted him, but maybe he really was contacted but is just keeping hush, but I want to think that he has better morals than to lie to thousands of people.


I've been as transparent as can be, not sure what else I can provide to show good faith? access to my mail box?
I'll say it again I have not been contacted by authorities and that is the truth. I do get a lot of DMCAs though lol (for filetrip, not gbatemp)

think of it this way. If I had been contacted by the police why would I not admit it? what's the point in hiding something like that? you sound just like the others, accusing us of covering things, hiding the truth and what have you... it's just not true.

if you feel the need to express criticism over how GBAtemp handled this situation you have a chance to explain yourself calmly and rationally. This is a first for us too and we have a lot to learn, but I don't think we've made terrible errors of judgement so far.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 27, 2017)

Costello said:


> I've been as transparent as can be, not sure what else I can provide to show good faith? access to my mail box?
> I'll say it again I have not been contacted by authorities and that is the truth. I do get a lot of DMCAs though lol (for filetrip, not gbatemp)


Man, that sucks that you're blamed for what we do


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 27, 2017)

SuperDan said:


> hey just asking .. LOL hahaha .. suckers
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Eh, no. I do not support pedos, i do not suppott what thecruel did outsidw these forums and I like people between my age range inside me so no thanks.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2017)

MrVojo said:


> He NEVER hosted a child porn site. His site was made just for programming information and that's all it was supposed to be used for, programming. His site was spammed with cp when he was out of state for a couple of years.


This post has bothered me to no end and I feel the need to finally say something.
But if what said about his site being spammed was true, then he would not have been charged with possession of CP. Depending on the severity, action taken, etc. would have effected his charges. Ultimately though, he would have been charged with gross negligence and or being an accessory to the crime. 
If the case were that he was out of town though, they would have taken his electronics and searched the logs for the person(s) who spammed his site. If he were actually out and unaware of this happening, he would have not been arrested and only lost his electronics for evidence. 
No matter how much I try to piece your claims together, they do not add up properly and also don't stack up to the court records. I honestly can't suspend my disbelief to believe that a court system would be so rigged against him for 5 years.


----------



## SKGleba (Apr 27, 2017)

Really... this discussion is turning into is-every-dev-a-pedophile-? This was one/two mans from thousands of devs.
Dev-eloper dont mean Dev-iant
We should say Thanks to everyone who is making the exploit/hacking/console world better
And talking about @Costello that he is hiding something is....bizarre -why should he lie to us?


----------



## wurstpistole (Apr 27, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> This post has bothered me to no end and I feel the need to finally say something.
> But if what said about his site being spammed was true, then he would not have been charged with possession of CP. Depending on the severity, action taken, etc. would have effected his charges. Ultimately though, he would have been charged with gross negligence and or being an accessory to the crime.
> If the case were that he was out of town though, they would have taken his electronics and searched the logs for the person(s) who spammed his site. If he were actually out and unaware of this happening, he would have not been arrested and only lost his electronics for evidence.
> No matter how much I try to piece your claims together, they do not add up properly and also don't stack up to the court records. I honestly can't suspend my disbelief to believe that a court system would be so rigged against him for 5 years.


Agree. For all we know Mrvojo isn't even who he claims to be. Can be literally anyone. This is just topped by the conspiracy theorists claiming that Nintendo framed him for freeshop.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2017)

wurstpistole said:


> Agree. For all we know Mrvojo isn't even who he claims to be. Can be literally anyone. This is just topped by the conspiracy theorists claiming that Nintendo framed him for freeshop.


I am not going to argue if they related. For all we know, they could be related and he really believes that Cruel is innocent. But that's not something we can prove without evidence.


----------



## wurstpistole (Apr 27, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I am not going to argue if they related. For all we know, they could be related and he really believes that Cruel is innocent. But that's not something we can prove without evidence.


And that is also nothing you should blindly claim on the internet - the evidence seems to speak strongly against what the claims, I suspect they just don't want to accept that it's true.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2017)

Jesus, this is still going.
@SuperDan you started a shitshow, thanks. Now i'm entertained. /s


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2017)

wurstpistole said:


> And that is also nothing you should blindly claim on the internet - the evidence seems to speak strongly against what the claims, I suspect they just don't want to accept that it's true.


Well let me put some things into perspective. TheCruel was actually intending to hand the torch over to someone else to take over freeShop. Who's to say that person wasn't his brother? And if it was, then obviously he would have to join the Temp. My older brother was the one who got me started with Linux and console hacking, so who's to say Cruel didn't do the same for his brother? There are all questions that can't be answered by anyone, but his actual brother and or Cruel himself. But I am not here to claim anyone's relationship because that's not relevant to the topic on hand. My issue with his statement is that it doesn't add up with the legal system. If Cruel was just out and about and someone spammed his servers, the police won't have kept him him under arrest. They may have arrested him for questioning, but that's if they couldn't take him in willingly. Then coupled with the fact that he sat in court and with claims like that, anyone could have poked holes in the police's statements. Unless his lawyer just yanking it the whole time, this would have been very obviously a joke of a case.
At most, if I really was pressing it, I could call for minor negligence. Basically stating that he should have had someone else watching the server(s) and should have had at least one other Admin on the site. But even then that could get a minor fine, which could easily be disputed.
Basically, I can't find those statements even remotely believable. There is no possible way a case like this could have actually gone to court and a jury could have found him guilty. There are just too many holes in such a short post.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 27, 2017)

Costello said:


> I've been as transparent as can be, not sure what else I can provide to show good faith? access to my mail box?
> I'll say it again I have not been contacted by authorities and that is the truth. I do get a lot of DMCAs though lol (for filetrip, not gbatemp)
> 
> think of it this way. If I had been contacted by the police why would I not admit it? what's the point in hiding something like that? you sound just like the others, accusing us of covering things, hiding the truth and what have you... it's just not true.
> ...


What the fuck? I sound like those accusing gbatemp of a cover up? I am not accusing anything. I threw that out there like a possibility playing devils advocate and then even defended YOU in the same sentence. And i have expressed criticism over how this all was handled, and i have been calm and rational this whole time. 

Now, i didnt mention this in my other post as to not get off topic, but after the way you handled the situation of the site being hacked and blew me off when I informed you of it, yes i certainly question your judgment and intent. But i still dont think you have a reason to openly lie to thousands of people, so i do not believe that you have.


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 27, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> snip


Went on a bit of a tangent there didn't ya? you're right though.


DeadlyFoez said:


> snip


Actually your entire post seemed completely accusatory except for the last sentence.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 27, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Actually your entire post seemed completely accusatory except for the last sentence.


Apparently we have another one that doesn't know how to read.


> but maybe he really was contacted but is just keeping hush


^^That is the only part of my post that at all could seem like an accusation, but it was not an accusation if you understand english.
Now, lets examine what an accusation is.



Now, have i definitively stated anyone has done something wrong on the site? NO! I used the word "maybe" which would make this NOT an accusation, which means that I was just stating a possibility.

Now that I have gone off topic and shown additional people how they are wrong, this post will likely get removed. Sad.

Well, at least hopefully this set you straight.

Hell, lets give another example of the difference between an accusation and stating that something could be possible or viewed differently. Your actual response is a great example.


> Actually your entire post *seemed* completely accusatory except for the last sentence.


See that one little word there? That single word makes your statement NOT an accusation. But lets change that one word to something else to make your statement an accusation.


> Actually your entire post *is* completely accusatory except for the last sentence.


See the difference. It is no longer seen as a possibility or like it was a perception, but that one word changed the sentence to be a statement of fact which would make the statement become an accusation. Amazing how delicate the english language can be.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Went on a bit of a tangent there didn't ya? you're right though.
> 
> Actually your entire post seemed completely accusatory except for the last sentence.


This popped into my head half way through my shift and it didn't want to leave. I needed to say something, I couldn't just leave that post unquestioned.
This is also a personal interest of mine. I have been studying law for over 10 years now and I am aiming to become a lawyer for children.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2017)

This thread evolved into:
Grammar battles
Arguments
Shitwar
Accusation 101
Shitposting
I can't understand English 101
Point out my post.

That's all i had to say.


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 27, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Snip


Yeah you're not being aggressive and combative at all.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 27, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Yeah you're not being aggressive and combative at all.


:facepalm: Ok. Just drop it. I can't spend all day pointing out the many different ways you are wrong.


----------



## NANASHI89 (Apr 27, 2017)

Costello said:


> to anticipate any questions:
> - Cruel did not post any child porn on the forums
> - he did not exchange any child porn via PM nor make any appropriate attempts to contact anyone
> - no evidence was found that he did anything illegal in relation with GBAtemp
> ...



Is this the end of freeshop?

Regardless, this is disturbing, if he did do it...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2017)

NANASHI89 said:


> Is this the end of freeshop?
> 
> Regardless, this is disturbing, if he did do it...


Nope


----------



## NANASHI89 (Apr 27, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Nope


That's a relief... still... doesn't change the fact that if the allegations are true.... hella disturbing news to read first thing in the morning.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 27, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Apparently we have another one that doesn't know how to read.
> 
> ^^That is the only part of my post that at all could seem like an accusation, but it was not an accusation if you understand english.
> Now, lets examine what an accusation is.
> ...



Still can be taken as accusatory. Cute that you feel the need to get so hostile over it, though. Going so far as to try (and fail) to give an English lesson. 

There's a lot to the story that isn't properly explained. Doesn't mean that anybody here on the site is in the wrong.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 27, 2017)

It is funny when somebody writes something, that is misunderstood by several persons, and then he plainly states that all those persons are wrong and don't know how to read, instead of taking a couple of seconds to question the quality of his own writing.


----------



## NANASHI89 (Apr 27, 2017)

Wow.... this new version of freeshop looks AWESOMESAUCE. Wish Cruel were able to see it....

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 27, 2017)

NANASHI89 said:


> Wow.... this new version of freeshop looks AWESOMESAUCE. Wish Cruel were able to see it....
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


You can always send him a screenshot postcard so that he sees it behind the bars. /s


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 27, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Still can be taken as accusatory. Cute that you feel the need to get so hostile over it, though. Going so far as to try (and fail) to give an English lesson.
> 
> There's a lot to the story that isn't properly explained. Doesn't mean that anybody here on the site is in the wrong.


Yes. It can be taken as accusatory, much like how a feminist will claim that someone saying hello is sexual harassment. Anything can be taken any way if someone is stupid enough, what matters is how it was intended and the direct meaning of what was written or said.

How was I hostile? I'm sorry. Maybe if I explain to you first that I have aspergers and I explain things and think things far differently than those whom are neural typical, then you guys will take back you claims of hostility and aggressiveness that you think I am displaying.


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 27, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> How was I hostile? I'm sorry. Maybe if I explain to you first that I have aspergers and I explain things and think things far differently than those whom are neural typical, then you guys will take back you claims of hostility and aggressiveness that you think I am displaying.


It wouldn't make the posts non hostile or non accusatory. it'd just explain why you made them in such a fashion.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 27, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Yes. It can be taken as accusatory, much like how a feminist will claim that someone saying hello is sexual harassment. Anything can be taken any way if someone is stupid enough, what matters is how it was intended and the direct meaning of what was written or said.
> 
> How was I hostile? I'm sorry. Maybe if I explain to you first that I have aspergers and I explain things and think things far differently than those whom are neural typical, then you guys will take back you claims of hostility and aggressiveness that you think I am displaying.


But don't be confrontational/agressive.
Just say something along "Sorry for the misunderstanding, that was not what I meant, actually what I meant was <clarification here>".
Otherwise you come as a jerk that thinks he is always right and everybody else is wrong and stupid.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> It is funny when somebody writes something, that is misunderstood by several persons, and then he plainly states that all those persons are wrong and don't know how to read, instead of taking a couple of seconds to question the quality of his own writing.



I suck at sentence structure. So, a lot of what I say is misconstrued. Not to mention, I tend to misread a lot.. As if that wasn't apparent in this particular thread. Oo


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Apr 27, 2017)

Pedophilia is literally classified by the American Psychological Association as a mental illness at this point. It however doesn't justify acting on it in anyway, shape or form. For people with this disorder, I have respect for the ones that refuse to act on it and seek professional help to manage it. I do NOT tolerate those who act on it and actually harm children in anyway, shape or form. That is just plain wrong. There's a HUGE difference between having an illness that causes odd/immoral thoughts and giving into them. To those who act upon it, they deserve to be locked up for their crimes as they're causing permanent trauma to the victims involved.


----------



## CoinKillerL (Apr 27, 2017)

Rip freeshop


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2017)

MrVojo said:


> I know this because I'm his brother. He didn't have a second site. He only had that one programming site.


You know what, this bothers me more because his site is still up
https://edvalson.info
Which only means that this site's servers were not removed. If it was this site that was spammed, they would remove these servers. In other words, these are not servers you are looking for. The servers you are looking for are currently sitting an  evidence locker. Which means he was most likely running another site.
The more I think about your few posts, the more they bother me. I am going to be blunt, your posts don't add up.


lucah said:


> Rip freeshop





Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Nope


----------



## wormdood (Apr 27, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I suck at sentence structure. So, a lot of what I say is misconstrued. Not to mention, I tend to misread a lot.. As if that wasn't apparent in this particular thread. Oo


my mama told me i lost my mind . . . but i found you!

(sorry but its like you live in my head)


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 27, 2017)

Everyone. Just ignore @Most-Wanted as he is just trying to bait us.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 27, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Just looking at it in the recents is cringe worthy. Oh well.



not to mention if parents stumble across this gbatemp would get a good lashing from wherever the servers are located (then again we semi promote illegal activity (piracy) anyways I mean as in freeShop/CIAangel (even though we don't supply the keys to it we still supply the how to do it)


----------



## bi388 (Apr 27, 2017)

chrisrlink said:


> not to mention if parents stumble across this gbatemp would get a good lashing from wherever the servers are located (then again we semi promote illegal activity (piracy) anyways I mean as in freeShop/CIAangel (even though we don't supply the keys to it we still supply the how to do it)


Gbatemp doesn't semi promote piracy or provide a way to do it. It provides forums to talk about programs that can be a way to pirate. Gbatemp actively removes threads asking for pirated data and removes even the mention of warez sites names.


----------



## Dr. Dew (Apr 27, 2017)

Is this the freeshop guy? Holy SH*T!! What a scumbag!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 27, 2017)

Stupid is as stupid does. Ugh. I'm ashamed.


----------



## alljoj (Apr 27, 2017)

I can't believe I spent three class periods reading this dumpster fire of a thread.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 27, 2017)

alljoj said:


> I can't believe I spent three class periods reading this dumpster fire of a thread.


Hell you must have it very light at school with so much free time. /s


----------



## CatmanFan (Apr 27, 2017)

Oh God, he's making kids scream in horror just by doing that.


----------



## alljoj (Apr 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Hell you must have it very light at school with so much free time. /s



Actually-

Wait, was that a pun?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 28, 2017)

MrVojo said:


> He NEVER hosted a child porn site. His site was made just for programming information and that's all it was supposed to be used for, programming. His site was spammed with cp when he was out of state for a couple of years.





MrVojo said:


> He didn't want all of this to happen (no one does). The news does a fantastic job deceiving. My family strongly believe that it was just unorganized and not right on how they conducted this case. I don't want to talk much on this subject. We wish him the best, we love him, and hope that in the future a new trial is in action. He never harmed anyone (and never intends to) and never hosted cp. He wants to move on with his life.





MrVojo said:


> Again, his site was spammed. They used the only images that were spammed in his case (including the "how-to" image, which is spam), making him look horrible. I agree on your advice and completely understand. Thank you.





MrVojo said:


> That is the same case. I believe that was the arrest year when the cp was spammed. That's how long the system took to process his case. 2013-2017


You know, your claims are complete BS and I won't let them sit there and gather Likes from people who won't take the time to actually think about these claims.
First, you keep saying his site was spammed. But you know what? I am one of the Admin over at Filetrip and do you know what we have? A site log, which is just logs all of the activity on the site. In fact, every single site I've ever been an admin of has a site log. As well logs are also stored locally on the server itself. This means that if an external person(s) spammed the site with CP, that would have been logged and obviously the police would have checked those logs the second they started their investigation. If the site wasn't active at the time of the spam, these images would have been easily found in the log and being that it was well over 100 images, they would have taken up a good chunk of the log. This is how servers work, nothing is added to them that isn't logged by the server itself.
As well his servers would have been taken, but that's very clearly not the case. If he was only running 1 site and it's that site, then that site should be down. Yet the site is still running, meaning the servers were left in their place. They also would have taken his domain and it would directed to a page with a police warning saying the site was taken by the police. This only means that the servers and site used in the courts was not that site. Which only means that was indeed running a separate site with a different server(s.)
You keep bringing up the spam argument, but that argument is complete bullshit. Why? Because according to the actual court record it wasn't just found on his servers, but also on his own personal computer. So if it was spam, they sure did an amazing job spamming every computer he owned.
Unorganized, yet took 4 years? That's more than enough time for them to have searched his entire site, all of the logs, his emails. etc. In other words, your argument of "it's spam" doesn't hold up to the time frame spent for the investigation. Not to mention it only took me less than one night to poke holes through both sides of the argument. His lawyer had 4 years to poke these holes. If he truly was innocent, 4 years would have easily been enough time to have proven his innocence. Hell, one minute of skimming the site's log would have proven him innocent. But again, you still need to account for the CP found on his personal computer.

What I am getting at, is that your statements don't add up. They show a gross misunderstanding of the legal system, they show a complete ignorance of an actually well documented case, they show a complete ignorance of site admining, and so much more. Every statement is full of holes that honestly even makes your relationship to him completely debatable. There is no way anyone could sit through the courts for 4 years and lack so much knowledge of the case on hand. Unless you just sat there and intentionally ignored everything going on. Either way, your statements are complete bunk.


----------



## Costello (Apr 28, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> What the fuck? I sound like those accusing gbatemp of a cover up? I am not accusing anything. I threw that out there like a possibility playing devils advocate and then even defended YOU in the same sentence. And i have expressed criticism over how this all was handled, and i have been calm and rational this whole time.
> 
> Now, i didnt mention this in my other post as to not get off topic, but after the way you handled the situation of the site being hacked and blew me off when I informed you of it, yes i certainly question your judgment and intent. But i still dont think you have a reason to openly lie to thousands of people, so i do not believe that you have.


alright thanks for clarifying 
I may have blown you off in the past but that's because you can come across as quite aggressive (or defensive). I like it better when you express yourself calmly and rationally like you just did


----------



## Twistedlogic (Apr 28, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You know, your claims are complete BS and I won't let them sit there and gather Likes from people who won't take the time to actually think about these claims.
> First, you keep saying his site was spammed. But you know what? I am one of the Admin over at Filetrip and do you know what we have? A site log, which is just logs all of the activity on the site. In fact, every single site I've ever been an admin of has a site log. As well logs are also stored locally on the server itself. This means that if an external person(s) spammed the site with CP, that would have been logged and obviously the police would have checked those logs the second they started their investigation. If the site wasn't active at the time of the spam, these images would have been easily found in the log and being that it was well over 100 images, they would have taken up a good chunk of the log. This is how servers work, nothing is added to them that isn't logged by the server itself.
> As well his servers would have been taken, but that's very clearly not the case. If he was only running 1 site and it's that site, then that site should be down. Yet the site is still running, meaning the servers were left in their place. They also would have taken his domain and it would directed to a page with a police warning saying the site was taken by the police. This only means that the servers and site used in the courts was not that site. Which only means that was indeed running a separate site with a different server(s.)
> You keep bringing up the spam argument, but that argument is complete bullshit. Why? Because according to the actual court record it wasn't just found on his servers, but also on his own personal computer. So if it was spam, they sure did an amazing job spamming every computer he owned.
> ...



Accused of child porn on your computer...good luck proving your case. They confiscate your computer and they have an endless supply of money. They dictate what is revealed on your computer.  9 photos is what the case was about, there was not website.  To hire a computer forensic is 10s of thousands of dollars, of course you are an admin and have all of this knowledge. Child porn is the new Salem witch hunt, 1 photo on your computer is 5 years in jail.  You will get less time molesting the child.


----------



## Gizametalman (Apr 28, 2017)

This tread reminds me to the shit-tread about Trump making Mexicans pay for the wall.
The topic deviated from: Mexico will pay because Muslims, Chinese and South American people belongs to Mexico (According to some Proud Citizens  ), to Abortion and World War facts.

I can't believe how many people is defending his actions.
This topic is very heavy. It has a double moral.
I literally can't say anything else here, except that the topic is getting real weird, specially with the defenders.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 28, 2017)

Twistedlogic said:


> Accused of child porn on your computer...good luck proving your case. They confiscate your computer and they have an endless supply of money. They dictate what is revealed on your computer.  9 photos is what the case was about, there was not website.  To hire a computer forensic is 10s of thousands of dollars, of course you are an admin and have all of this knowledge. Child porn is the new Salem witch hunt, 1 photo on your computer is 5 years in jail.  You will get less time molesting the child.


I can backup my claims with the actual legal document.
Also I like how it just sounds like you are claiming the courts just made up a dude being there, all for the sake of fucking up one random guy.


----------



## Gizametalman (Apr 28, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> This thread evolved into:
> Grammar battles
> Arguments
> Shitwar
> ...


Let's give it a Z-Move shall we?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 28, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> I can't believe how many people is defending his actions.
> This topic is very heavy. It has a double moral.


Once more please point me at them. So far we have an apparent relation saying they didn't do nothing (fair enough really) and possibly a troll on the last few pages. There are some seriously misguided people here, and people for whom the law is either woefully inadequate (see also the "line them up against the wall" types and the brain scan thing is a touch too far for me) and some people with some fundamental misunderstandings of the terms involved, I expect as such as the modern world has it as a seriously emotionally loaded topic but again I am not seeing "defenders" as you term them.


----------



## Gizametalman (Apr 28, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Once more please point me at them. So far we have an apparent relation saying they didn't do nothing (fair enough really) and possibly a troll on the last few pages. There are some seriously misguided people here, and people for whom the law is either woefully inadequate (see also the "line them up against the wall" types and the brain scan thing is a touch too far for me) and some people with some fundamental misunderstandings of the terms involved, I expect as such as the modern world has it as a seriously emotionally loaded topic but again I am not seeing "defenders" as you term them.



Oh, sorry, I think I misunderstood things like:
_- The guy did nothing wrong.
- Pedos shouldn't be judged for their actions.
- When a 50 year old fucks a 15 years old, that should be left in the bedroom._

Sowwy


----------



## alljoj (Apr 28, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Oh, sorry, I think I misunderstood things like:
> _- The guy did nothing wrong.
> - Pedos shouldn't be judged for their actions.
> - When a 50 year old fucks a 15 years old, that should be left in the bedroom._
> ...



This thread was a wild ride from start to finish with people saying things like that.


----------



## smf (Apr 28, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> I can't believe how many people is defending his actions.



He is claiming that he is innocent, therefore I can believe that a family member would defend him. They are dealing with a very traumatic situation & they need to get through it however they can.

I don't understand anyone claiming that it's actually ok to do what he has been accused of. It's not a good sign, either the person thinks it's ok or they think it's ok to troll people by saying that it is ok.

Looking at an image on a screen is morally and treated legally the same as being in the room watching approving of the actions, distributing an image shows a greater involvement and approval of the crime, producing the images is pretty much the same as carrying out the abuse yourself. It's not a joke, if you trivialise it then it will change you into a worse person. Not are you then complicit in their abuse, but you are also abusing yourself.

If he is actually guilty at all, even if doesn't accept all of the prosecutions case, then I hope that he can find a way to accept what he did and let his family grieve and stop fighting.


----------



## Gizametalman (Apr 28, 2017)

What the... 

So. I'm a bad guy, just because I pointed out that some people here thinks that he did nothing wrong, even with the "fact" that he was proven to posess pictures of CP?

How come?
I honestly, do not understand many of you. Although...I hadn't slept in more than 25 hours. so perhaps my lack of sleep is making me read everything wrong.

The fucking Z-Move is not very effective after all.


----------



## smf (Apr 28, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> even with the "fact" that he was proven to posess pictures of CP?



I haven't seen the evidence, the court papers that mention it that I have seen are vague on the issue. The number of images was small in comparison with more obvious cases, it's possible that someone else accessed the computer. There are facts and there is the truth. The prosecutions job is to make the facts fit a truth where the person they have decided to prosecute will be found guilty. It is only relatively recently that the prosecution were told they had to inform the defence of any facts that undermine their case, but they don't have to present them in court. That is the defences job to find them and present them.

The judge and jury then make decision on the evidence in front of them & everyone crosses their fingers and hopes that mistakes won't be made.

We aren't really in a position to condemn or exonerate him.

In the dark web cases the FBI are causing the cases to crumble when the defence has asked for details on the exploit used to hack into the computer as there is no evidence on the computer of how the hack was done & the FBI won't give them up. The suggestion is that if a computer can be hacked into without leaving a trace, then how does anyone know that what is on the computer was put there by the owner. In cases like this mistakes are bound to happen, both with innocent people being found guilty and guilty people being found innocent. It's mainly down to how good your lawyer is and how much money you have.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 28, 2017)

smf said:


> He is claiming that he is innocent, therefore I can believe that a family member would defend him. They are dealing with a very traumatic situation & they need to get through it however they can.


That user is not his brother, if anything I am actually pretty sure the user behind that account is actually another Temper hiding behind a VPN. Their claims don't actually hold up and I've able to poke holes through their statements with actual facts. 


smf said:


> I haven't seen the evidence, the court papers that mention it that I have seen are vague on the issue. The number of images was small in comparison with more obvious cases, it's possible that someone else accessed the computer. There are facts and there is the truth. The prosecutions job is to make the facts fit a truth where the person they have decided to prosecute will be found guilty. It is only relatively recently that the prosecution were told they had to inform the defence of any facts that undermine their case, but they don't have to present them in court. That is the defences job to find them and present them.
> 
> The judge and jury then make decision on the evidence in front of them & everyone crosses their fingers and hopes that mistakes won't be made.
> 
> ...


The only court papers released to the public are actually a year old as well do not include any details from this case. Also they really aren't that vague, they are actually pretty detailed from the court papers I've seen before. 
Where are you getting the part where the FBI hacked into his computer? Because I am not finding any account of that happening.


----------



## smf (Apr 28, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> The only court papers released to the public are actually a year old as well do not include any details from this case.



They are all the same case, it's been going on for years.



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Also they really aren't that vague, they are actually pretty detailed from the court papers I've seen before.



They are vague as to what computer the images were found on. It may have been a computer in his house, or they may be referring to the computer that his web site was stored on.



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Where are you getting the part where the FBI hacked into his computer? Because I am not finding any account of that happening.



I didn't say that they did it to him. I'm talking about similar cases where they did. Their tor exploit allows them to download code on to your computer, which lets them identify your real ip address (unless you're really good at security, which most people aren't). https://www.wired.com/2017/03/feds-rather-drop-child-porn-case-give-exploit/

Most cases go through because if you have multiple hard drives or dvds with carefully catalogued images then your argument that you didn't know they were there is limited. 5mb of files in a directory on one computer, that you claim you have never seen and is tucked away opens more doubt. If you've ever let anyone access your PC and haven't kept a details record then you may end up being found guilty for their crime, if you didn't even know someone was accessing it then mounting a defence is impossible.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 28, 2017)

smf said:


> They are all the same case, it's been going on for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me rephrase that, the papers don't include this current trial and thus details aren't up to date yet.
According to the papers there were images found on his personal computer, to be correct 161 pictures found in 2014. The current paperwork does not include any evidence from this trail though, so obviously the only details we are going to get is from the news around the cases until more up to date details are dropped.
I would also like to mention that I already covered the servers in great detail in my previous post.
No matter which way you try to swing this, he's guilty of knowingly possessing CP. It doesn't matter if it was personal computer or his server. In both cases if he were innocent, then it would have actually been really easy to prove.

Unfortunately, the FBI thing is interesting and I will look deeper into it because it perks my interest, but it's also off topic.


----------



## Gizametalman (Apr 28, 2017)

I do not understand something.
I am NOT criminalizing him, but, you're telling us that a guy, who happens to be a gifted coder, with experience in security, suddenly had CP planted on his personal computer?
Or am I starting to misread again?

By the way: This question isn't aimed to Glaceon. But to SMF


----------



## smf (Apr 28, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> According to the papers there were images found on his personal computer, to be correct 161 pictures found in 2014.



Where does it say that it was a "personal computer".

"During the hearing in the matter on November 7, 2014, at which both Edvalson and his counsel were present, a police detective, who was a certified forensic computer examiner, testified that 161 images of confirmed child pornography were found on Edvalson’s computer"

If that was a computer in a rack that belonged to him then it would still be "Edvalson's computer". For a rented server I would hope they would make it clearer, if it was a computer found at his home then I'd have thought they'd make a big deal of that as well.

It's too vague to draw a conclusion from in any case. Especially as the news reports only talk about files being hosted on his web site (as this is supposedly how he was caught) and they don't mention that at all in those court files, which leads me to think that could be the computer they refer to.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 28, 2017)

smf said:


> Where does it say that it was a "personal computer".
> 
> "During the hearing in the matter on November 7, 2014, at which both Edvalson and his counsel were present, a police detective, who was a certified forensic computer examiner, testified that 161 images of confirmed child pornography were found on Edvalson’s computer"
> 
> If that was a computer in a rack that belonged to him then it would still be "Edvalson's computer". For a rented server I would hope they would make it clearer, if it was a computer found at his home then I'd have thought they'd make a big deal of that as well.


Now you are just splitting hairs here. Regardless if it's the personal computer on his desk or his server, they are all still computers that belong to him in some form or another. If it was some rental server or his own personal, then there still would have been logs to indicate where the pictures came from. You need to consider that nothing external happens to a server without it being logged and even most of the internal actions are logged. The entire log argument I am getting at would have turned this from a 4 year case to a 3 second case.
I am pretty sure 20 years behind bars, 40 more years on probation, and spending the rest of his life as a registered sex offender is a pretty big deal.


smf said:


> It's too vague to draw a conclusion from in any case. Especially as the news reports only talk about files being hosted on his web site (as this is supposedly how he was caught) and they don't mention that at all in those court files, which leads me to think that could be the computer they refer to.


There are still details that haven't been released from the current trail. There's been over a year between those court records and this trail. Not to mention his account on this site proves that he was indeed online during that year.
The last edit to that report was March 7, 2016. Since then TheCruel has been on the Temp, made freeShop and made an entire website for freeShop. Which means a lot could have happened behind the scenes that hasn't been released to public just yet.


----------



## smf (Apr 28, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> The entire log argument I am getting at would have turned this from a 4 year case to a 3 second case.
> I am pretty sure 20 years behind bars, 40 more years on probation, and spending the rest of his life as a registered sex offender is a pretty big deal.



If it was that easy then the prosecution would have the log that proved it was him and saved 4 years. If they can't do that then there either is no log, which if the site was hacked then they certainly could do that or he could have made sure there wasn't a log. Or the log just shows that someone uploaded them but the connection isn't traceable.



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> There are still details that haven't been released from the current trail. There's been over a year between those court records and this trail.



Sure, I made that point. It's possible that those details may make the 20 year sentence look like he was let off easy. Guessing doesn't help us there.



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Not to mention his account on this site proves that he was indeed online during that year.



And yet they don't seem that interested in obtaining evidence that it was him using the accounts that they say were his.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 28, 2017)

smf said:


> If it was that easy then the prosecution would have the log that proved it was him and saved 4 years. If they can't do that then there either is no log, which if the site was hacked then they certainly could do that or he could have made sure there wasn't a log. Or the log just shows that someone uploaded them but the connection isn't traceable.


You see, you prove my point right there. No matter how much you want to stretch it. If the logs proved an external personal added them, he would have been found innocent. Considering the amount of images found, it would have taken up a good chunk of the logs. And I highly doubt he would have run a server without logs, that's just stupid and he was clearly not a stupid person.




smf said:


> And yet they don't seem that interested in obtaining evidence that it was him using the accounts that they say were his.


That's purely speculation on your end. There's still details to the trail not released and even then proving he was online was easy enough for them and there's no need to dig into every single account to prove it was him, they really only need one account to hold him accountable.


----------



## smf (Apr 28, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You see, you prove my point right there. No matter how much you want to stretch it. If the logs proved an external personal added them, he would have been found innocent. Considering the amount of images found, it would have taken up a good chunk of the logs. And I highly doubt he would have run a server without logs, that's just stupid and he was clearly not a stupid person.



No, you missed my point. He only had external access to that computer himself, he is also an external person. So there were either no logs, or the external person couldn't be proved one way or the other to be him. As otherwise the prosecution or defence would have made sure the case lasted less than 4 years. You're making an incorrect assumption.



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> That's purely speculation on your end



No, they had suspicions that he was violating his parole and yet they failed to obtain evidence.

"and that Edvalson altered his online username and began to post comments about child pornography, including sarcastic comments about certain child pornography laws posted 29 days before the revocation hearing. However, on crossexamination, the detective acknowledged that he had not been insideEdvalson’s house or applied for a search warrant for it; that he had no evidence that Edvalson had a computer, smartphone, or internet-enabled appliance in his house; and that he was not alleging that Edvalson had unsupervised contact with anyone under the age of 16 since he posted bond."

Up until November 2014 he was only banned from having computers in his house. So maybe they assumed he wasn't accessing it from his house. It's still pretty lax, I'd like to know their reason for not doing so.

After that they increased it to him not being allowed to access the internet or any online services. Which if he actually was him that accessed his account here, then it would mean that he did violate his parole. However that doesn't prove that he was guilty of the original crime. Only that their surveillance of him was pretty poor, or he would have been arrested.

I'm not sure why they bother banning people from the internet though. Determined people will find undetectable ways of accessing it, instead confiscate their computers and encourage them to buy a new one and they can use the internet as much as they want. Then watch what they do.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 28, 2017)

smf said:


> No, you missed my point. He only had external access to that computer himself, he is also an external person. So there were either no logs, or the external person couldn't be proved one way or the other to be him. As otherwise the prosecution or defence would have made sure the case lasted less than 4 years. You're making an incorrect assumption.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, the logs would have picked up any connection to his servers, not just from himself, but from anyone. Any files being added/removed from the server would also be logged, not just errors. Logs don't just monitor for errors, they monitor all actives being done on the server(s.)

Him having an account doesn't prove that he was guilty. Them finding CP, holding a trail, showing evidence, and a jury found him guilty. Like I said before, if he wasn't the one one who personally owned the pictures and they were a product of spam. Then logs would have easily proven that someone spammed his account and at most he could have been charged with negligence. 
Despite what you want to believe, the courts had enough evidence to convict him. You may not want to believe they did, but apparently they had enough to even give him a 20 years for his crimes. Not every detail is going to be released to the public and as we stand now, the current details are a year old. Like I said before, we have proof on our own site that he was active during that year. In that year he started several projects and even started another website. We don't know what else he was doing in his free time, but he had an entire year to do it.


----------



## smf (Apr 28, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Them finding CP, holding a trail, showing evidence, and a jury found him guilty.



Juries find innocent people guilty all the time. It's why civilised countries have abolished the death sentence. Being found guilty is not evidence in itself that he is guilty.



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Like I said before, if he wasn't the one one who personally owned the pictures and they were a product of spam. Then logs would have easily proven that someone spammed his account and at most he could have been charged with negligence.



Like I've said before. He was accessing the computer remotely. How would the logs look any different if he or someone else uploaded them? If the logs identified that he uploaded them then I don't see why the prosecution would have sat on that for four years. Therefore there either were no logs, no matter how much you assume there were. Or the logs weren't helpful in identifying the person who uploaded them. Which would mean you can't assume anything about who it was, no matter how much you want to assume that there is.



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Despite what you want to believe, the courts had enough evidence to convict him. You may not want to believe they did, but apparently they had enough to even give him a 20 years for his crimes.



I don't want to believe anything, otherwise you let prejudice rule your thought process. I think you're naive if you think that courts in america only hand out tough sentences when there is robust evidence and the person is in fact guilty. Assuming that they had enough evidence to do something, just because they did it, is itself circumstantial evidence & doesn't get you any further to the truth.



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> We don't know what else he was doing in his free time, but he had an entire year to do it.



We also don't know what you do in your free time. Are you telling me that is evidence of something?


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 28, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Once more please point me at them. I expect as such as the modern world has it as a seriously emotionally loaded topic but again I am not seeing "defenders" as you term them.


The posts get removed by mods, that's why you don't see them. i've seen 8+ posts by 8 different people so far that'd fall in the defending category. Just cause you don't see it doesn't mean it's not there.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 28, 2017)

smf said:


> Juries find innocent people guilty all the time. It's why civilised countries have abolished the death sentence. Being found guilty is not evidence in itself that he is guilty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Innocent people do get convicted all the time, but it's unlikely that this is the case. Here's the issue with your argument, it would be very easy for them to prove he was the one who accessed his servers through his logs. It would also be very easy to notice unusual actives happening on his logs. If a completely different IP showed up or even random IPs showed up and suddenly started spamming his site with CP, that would be noticeable. And obviously they wouldn't have just sat on that information, that would be an extremely glaring flaw in his case. If they couldn't identify who did upload them, then they would worked on proving it wasn't him who did it. 
And again, if it was found to be completely unknown, he would have most likely been charged with negligence for not properly reporting the incident and handing over the pictures to the police. So if it wasn't one crime he was guilty of, he would have still be been guilty another lesser crime. 

They spent over 4 years on this case, which is far more than enough time. If they had nothing on him, it would have been a complete waste of money to convict him over this. In those 4 years, they had time to search logs, emails, servers, etc. 

My personal life is not on topic and my statement still holds true regardless. He was active online within the year after his trail, what he was doing during that time isn't something we can completely prove.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 29, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> The posts get removed by mods, that's why you don't see them. i've seen 8+ posts by 8 different people so far that'd fall in the defending category. Just cause you don't see it doesn't mean it's not there.


I can see most things that get removed, can see post histories and anything that gets completely nuked tends only to be a spambot (nuking individual posts does not make you the database's best friend so it is discouraged).

So far I have seen a few people say "maybe you know wait for someone to do something or make active plans before you break out the torches and pitchforks" and get chased with "rar boo hiss, burn them all and throw away the key".

Every time I ask the question though it is a genuine one as I am curious to either see what people might be overreacting to or what rationales might be posed. Thus far nobody has given me a list of links to the posts in question, screenshots, or at least numbers or pages/names/choice phrases.


----------



## TheZander (Apr 29, 2017)

My question is, if he wasn't active here then why hell fuss about him? You're only associating with him this way then. WHy does GBATemp have anything to do with this at all? If a member was caught trying to high-jack missiles would you say something about that too?


Basically there is nothing for GABTEMP to do. No one endorsed him, or knew him so what difference does it make?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 29, 2017)

TheZander said:


> My question is, if he wasn't active here then why hell fuss about him? You're only associating with him this way then. WHy does GBATemp have anything to do with this at all? If a member was caught trying to high-jack missiles would you say something about that too?
> 
> 
> Basically there is nothing for GABTEMP to do. No one endorsed him, or knew him so what difference does it make?



Nobody knew or endorsed the cruel? Your ignorance is astounding...


----------



## KingpinSlim (Apr 29, 2017)

TheZander said:


> My question is, if he wasn't active here then why hell fuss about him? You're only associating with him this way then. WHy does GBATemp have anything to do with this at all? If a member was caught trying to high-jack missiles would you say something about that too?
> 
> 
> Basically there is nothing for GABTEMP to do. No one endorsed him, or knew him so what difference does it make?



He was a major developer and at some point people were under the impression people were trying to "Cover something up", which they weren't.
So a choice was made to comment on the matter.
At least that is my understanding of the situation.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2017)

TheZander said:


> My question is, if he wasn't active here then why hell fuss about him? You're only associating with him this way then. WHy does GBATemp have anything to do with this at all? If a member was caught trying to high-jack missiles would you say something about that too?
> 
> 
> Basically there is nothing for GABTEMP to do. No one endorsed him, or knew him so what difference does it make?


Are you high or something?


----------



## TheZander (Apr 29, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Nobody knew or endorsed the cruel? Your ignorance is astounding...


edit: perhaps I was harsh. 


I see you understood what I read and simply disagreed. 

Now that I see he was a regular member it sort of changes things. But it's not like Mark Zuckerburg makes a post everytime someone on facebook gets in trouble.


----------



## NightScript (Apr 29, 2017)

TheZander said:


> My question is, if he wasn't active here then why hell fuss about him? You're only associating with him this way then. WHy does GBATemp have anything to do with this at all? If a member was caught trying to high-jack missiles would you say something about that too?
> 
> 
> Basically there is nothing for GABTEMP to do. No one endorsed him, or knew him so what difference does it make?


Well, its not like if he's going to be accessing the WorldWideWeb once in prison...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2017)

TheZander said:


> Want to re-read what I typed jackass?


Here's the thing, this thread was made by request of the community. The community wanted to know and wanted the staff to weigh in on the situation. The longer they waited, the more unease the community became, some even believed there was a cover up. So the staff had to weigh in on this. Then the community even had a chance to lock/move/remove, they once again spoke to keep the thread.
This thread is here by request of the community and stayed by choice of the community.


----------



## TheZander (Apr 29, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Here's the thing, this thread was made by request of the community. The community wanted to know and wanted the staff to weigh in on the situation. The longer they waited, the more unease the community became, some even believed there was a cover up. So the staff had to weigh in on this. Then the community even had a chance to lock/move/remove, they once again spoke to keep the thread.
> This thread is here by request of the community and stayed by choice of the community.


Until you linked his post, I had no idea who it was. I had only read the main post. The guy said he was an inactive member, so I assumed he just randomly joined here looking up how to load ROMs on things like a lot of people do. I didn't know he had over 1000 post. It seemed like he felt like associating himself with this thing for no reason.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2017)

TheZander said:


> Until you linked his post, I had no idea who it was. I had only read the main post. The guy said he was an inactive member, so I assumed he just randomly joined here looking up how to load ROMs on things like a lot of people do. I didn't know he had over 1000 post. It seemed like he felt like associating himself with this thing for no reason.


Not going to lie, but that's a you problem. He was an extremely active member in the 3DS community and was held in high regard for his contributions to the 3DS scene. He not only made homebrew, but also helped other projects, and even helped with 3ds.guide.
Just because you don't know who he was, doesn't make him some nobody member. He even grew some mild infamy with Nintendo.


----------



## TheZander (Apr 29, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Not going to lie, but that's a you problem. He was an extremely active member in the 3DS community and was held in high regard for his contributions to the 3DS scene. He not only made homebrew, but also helped other projects, and even helped with 3ds.guide.
> Just because you don't know who he was, doesn't make him some nobody member. He even grew some mild infamy with Nintendo.




Dude, it's a main site article. I didn't need to do due diligence on my own. I was commenting on "A former member of the community, not extremely active on GBAtemp but known for contributions to several projects on the 3DS hacking scene, " 

I read that as some dude who would sometimes tell people their apps are buggy.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2017)

TheZander said:


> Dude, it's a main site article. I didn't need to do due diligence on my own. I was commenting on "A former member of the community, not extremely active on GBAtemp but known for contributions to several projects on the 3DS hacking scene, "
> 
> I read that as some dude who would sometimes tell people their apps are buggy.


The issue with your post is that you came into a conversation with no knowledge of what happened, person(s) involved, or really anything about the topic on hand. Did you not expect people to say something regarding your ignorance on the topic?


----------



## Temptress Cerise (Apr 29, 2017)

TheZander said:


> Dude, it's a main site article. I didn't need to do due diligence on my own. I was commenting on "A former member of the community, *not extremely active *on GBAtemp but known for contributions to several projects on the 3DS hacking scene, "
> 
> I read that as some dude who would sometimes tell people their apps are buggy.


*"not extremely active"* - Could just mean he doesn't//didn't shitpost everywhere.


----------



## TheZander (Apr 29, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> The issue with your post is that you came into a conversation with no knowledge of what happened, person(s) involved, or really anything about the topic on hand. Did you not expect people to say something regarding your ignorance on the topic?


Pretty much, I was commenting on what I read like I would do on any article. 

Honestly, my main point stands. What he did had nothing to do with GBATemp, GBATemp was not involved or mentioned in the article. Maybe some jerks on reddit said coverup nonsense. Since when do mods care if you comment on why they delete stuff? Hell, one of their rules are "don't question are mods actions, they are not open to discussion" I don't get why he felt obligated to clear anything up. 

Also, it was just a comment... at first. Saying something off the top of my head, I read the whole post first then said what I thought. 

Am I ignorant to details on this dude's past? Sure, does that affect my what I said? No.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2017)

TheZander said:


> Pretty much, I was commenting on what I read like I would do on any article.
> 
> Honestly, my main point stands. What he did had nothing to do with GBATemp, GBATemp was not involved or mentioned in the article. Maybe some jerks on reddit said coverup nonsense. Since when do mods care if you comment on why they delete stuff? Hell, one of their rules are "don't question are mods actions, they are not open to discussion" I don't get why he felt obligated to clear anything up.
> 
> ...


Previous statement, this was made by request of the community for the staff to weigh in on. This was a damned if you don't, damned if you do, kind of problem.


----------



## TheZander (Apr 29, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Previous statement, this was made by request of the community for the staff to weigh in on. This was a damned if you don't, damned if you do, kind of problem.




I guess I didn't address that part about how it was by direct request. 

I read it as the staff closed a thread that was made by others and discussed amongst themselves whether they should do it again and decided to do it after a verdict. I did not interpret that as the community requesting it, I saw it as the staff was bored and wondered if they should make a thread about it for kicks. 

Also I wasn't saying they had no business making the thread, just why bother. It's despicable, same reason news corps are more careful about saying the name of the mass murderer or whatever. 

I don't feel especially strong about this, just my two cents. The rest of these post were explaining my cents.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2017)

TheZander said:


> I guess I didn't address that part about how it was by direct request.
> 
> I read it as the staff closed a thread that was made by others and discussed amongst themselves whether they should do it again and decided to do it after a verdict. I did not interpret that as the community requesting it, I saw it as the staff was bored and wondered if they should make a thread about it for kicks.
> 
> ...


The actual thread you might be talking about was moved to the staff section because it contained personal information about a member. It was also moved so they could figure out what to do with the information outside of the public eye. Once it became public knowledge that he was arrested and it was confirmed the account did indeed belong to the arrested man, they promptly banned his account and later made this thread in response to the community


----------



## TheZander (Apr 29, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> The actual thread you might be talking about was moved to the staff section because it contained personal information about a member. It was also moved so they could figure out what to do with the information outside of the public eye. Once it became public knowledge that he was arrested and it was confirmed the account did indeed belong to the arrested man, they promptly banned his account and later made this thread in response to the community


Everything I am talking about is in reference to the first post in the thread.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2017)

TheZander said:


> Everything I am talking about is in reference to the first post in the thread.


Ah, misunderstood your post, that was my bad. Either way, I will stop bothering you.


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 29, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> thus far nobody has given me a list of links to the posts in question, screenshots, or at least numbers or pages/names/choice phrases.


Because we can't see deleted posts so it'd kind of hard to do so. And again, just because you don't see them doesn't mean everyone who says this is lying. There were at least 8 i've seen in the last few days. Stop acting so ridiculous.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 29, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Because we can't see deleted posts so it'd kind of hard to do so. And again, just because you don't see them doesn't mean everyone who says this is lying. There were at least 8 i've seen in the last few days. Stop acting so ridiculous.


I would maintain I am not acting ridiculously and have thus far accused none of lying.
In other cases where threads are routinely pruned (say things in which people walk up to the line of copyright bothering, or other contentious issues) people are happy to screenshot, quote (not to mention if someone quotes something there are no ways I know of to edit something such that I can't see it, barring manually editing the database), save, reiterate what they read and more. Some people levelling the support claim have been back time and time again too so I would have hoped they have something. Also I scanned back through the thread at various points after said claims to see if there were things I can miss (and again I can see most deleted and edited posts/post histories), I saw nothing. Most of the ethically dubious stuff seems to be coming from the "burn them all from the first accusation or admittance of a thought" crowd. Many of the claims of support also seem to come from those same, and a few of those seemed to want to hound people for standing in line with the typical legal stance.

It is however kind of irritating to see repeated claims of support for abhorrences and trainwreck thread when I have not seen such things, and many times I have been here throughout periods to be able to metaphorically press f5 a lot. In the case of claims of trainwreck we have certainly enjoyed more civil and light hearted discussions but it is ticking along and enjoying some discussion.

Public support is a fairly radical position to take, and would fully justify things like "I can't believe I am seeing support for", and while I can not see my position changing (age of consent is there for a reason, some places may skew lower than might be ideal and some places somewhat higher, harm done is bad either way) I would be quite interested in actually debating someone there. All these apparent supporters I would love to engage in debate but as nobody can point me at them, and I can not see them I am left wanting, or to engage in devil's advocate against myself and that is boring.


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (Apr 29, 2017)

Jeez, what he was thinking? Being a goddamn pedophile and hosting a child porn site to the users, which lead him to be sent in jail for 20 years.


----------



## P_H_I (Apr 30, 2017)

Holy...


----------



## smf (Apr 30, 2017)

SonicfanCEMUTesting said:


> Jeez, what he was thinking? Being a goddamn pedophile and hosting a child porn site to the users, which lead him to be sent in jail for 20 years.



People who host child porn sites are like all criminals, thinking they won't ever get caught. As to what makes them think it's ok, the human brain is very much like a computer and can be corrupted. When your computer goes wrong you can usually tell that it's not working right and then try to get it fixed, when your brain affects your perception of reality then you may not have the ability to realise that you need help.



FAST6191 said:


> It is however kind of irritating to see repeated claims of support for abhorrences and trainwreck thread when I have not seen such things, and many times I have been here throughout periods to be able to metaphorically press f5 a lot.



The only support I have seen is from the "it's just a picture, it's not a real person" which is a common stance to take & while I disagree with it then I can see why people take that view. While on the face of it that is a true statement, it is a picture of a real person. It is assumed that if you are prepared to look at a picture for your enjoyment then you would stand and watch the real event happening, essentially cheering it on. Also the person knows that the picture exists & while they don't know that you are looking at it, it is assumed that they find some comfort knowing that people who are looking at it will be punished & that maybe one day the pictures will not be shared.

Age of consent is different all round the world and if someone from a country where the age of consent is 12, then they are going to have a different opinion than someone from a country where the age of consent is 18. Before the internet it would be unlikely for you to be able to have that kind of debate, I suspect that over time as people do become aware of opinions from different countries then the age of consent laws around the world will converge. However even in a country where the age of consent is 12, there are often laws or society applies moral pressure on making sure that the age gap is appropriate.

Anyone condoning child sexual exploitation is in need of therapy. For their sake and the sake of the family, friends and any victims.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2017)

I saw those posts but they tended to be resolved when someone then pointed out that a person would have to have been involved, and thus there was real harm to be done and consumption thereof could promote more harm. There was a slight discussion when it became apparent that many places have laws that saw "looks like" via makeup/cgi/drawing also count. I am not sure why in every case it is done (with no harm done it is then either going to have to be deemed corrupting/enabling/normalising material, which is a hard argument to make, or done such that it handily blocks an avenue a defence lawyer might use -- first prove it is a real person and all that) but it is what it is.

Age of consent is usually where this all ends up going, though most times I usually see it handwaved among "western" type countries (actually from what I have seen the most moral outrage tends to come when something like the UK laws on teachers/carers/positions of power raising age of are seen to conflict with some notion of freedom, possibly despite then saying but it should be 18) and eyebrow raised for places where being a woman does not make for an easier time of it all.


----------



## smf (Apr 30, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> There was a slight discussion when it became apparent that many places have laws that saw "looks like" via makeup/cgi/drawing also count. I am not sure why in every case it is done (with no harm done it is then either going to have to be deemed corrupting/enabling/normalising material, which is a hard argument to make, or done such that it handily blocks an avenue a defence lawyer might use -- first prove it is a real person and all that) but it is what it is.



I believe they are trying to avoid normalising, because of fear that it will be a gateway to actual abuse. I don't know how much research has been done into how often this happens, I suspect they prioritise investigations where people are involved. So they can only know who have progressed, not how many didn't & I suspect they are more interested in punishing/correcting than identifying the progression. It's an emotive issue though, they don't need facts to convince anyone of anything.



FAST6191 said:


> something like the UK laws on teachers/carers/positions of power raising age of are seen to conflict with some notion of freedom, possibly despite then saying but it should be 18) and eyebrow raised for places where being a woman does not make for an easier time of it all.



Yeah the position of trust laws are strange, a maximum age gap would be much more logical. However I believe it has a lesser impact on freedom the way it is as it's only people in a position of trust who have less freedom & they are paid. The length of childhood has been extended, partly to massage the employment figures. Sixty years ago people left school when they were 14 and had to start work, now you can't leave education until you're 18.

You need a license to drive a car, you need permission to make changes to your house, but we leave the most damaging decisions down to the number of days you've been alive.


----------



## pcs3rd (May 1, 2017)

November 19, 2012. On November 26, 2012, the State consented to a pretrial aggregate bond in the amount of $12,000. The bond order contained two express special conditions: 1. No computers / smart phones/ internet enabled appliances (Smart TV’s, etc.) in [Edvalson’s] house. 2. No unsupervised contact with children under 16 years of age. On April 24, 2013, Edvalson was indicted on four counts of sexual exploitation of children for, on September 18, 2012, knowingly possessing digital images depicting a minor engaged in sexually explicit conduct. See former OCGA § 16-12-100 (b) (8), supra. On November 5, 2014, the State filed in superior court an emergency motion to revoke bond, contending that Edvalson had violated the conditions of his bond. During the hearing in the matter on November 7, 2014, at which both Edvalson and his counsel were present, a police detective, who was a certified forensic computer examiner, testified that 161 images of confirmed child pornography were found on Edvalson’s computer; that there was evidence that he had been online since November 26, 2012, the date of the bond. 


This seems to be concerning to him. But in the long run, it probably does not help that people used his software for pirating software.


----------



## The Catboy (May 1, 2017)

pcs3rd said:


> November 19, 2012. On November 26, 2012, the State consented to a pretrial aggregate bond in the amount of $12,000. The bond order contained two express special conditions: 1. No computers / smart phones/ internet enabled appliances (Smart TV’s, etc.) in [Edvalson’s] house. 2. No unsupervised contact with children under 16 years of age. On April 24, 2013, Edvalson was indicted on four counts of sexual exploitation of children for, on September 18, 2012, knowingly possessing digital images depicting a minor engaged in sexually explicit conduct. See former OCGA § 16-12-100 (b) (8), supra. On November 5, 2014, the State filed in superior court an emergency motion to revoke bond, contending that Edvalson had violated the conditions of his bond. During the hearing in the matter on November 7, 2014, at which both Edvalson and his counsel were present, a police detective, who was a certified forensic computer examiner, testified that 161 images of confirmed child pornography were found on Edvalson’s computer; that there was evidence that he had been online since November 26, 2012, the date of the bond.
> 
> 
> This seems to be concerning to him. But in the long run, it probably does not help that people used his software for pirating software.


There is nothing in his case files mentioning freeShop nor any of his other homebrew. That being said, freeShop is not illegal, I've already made a long winded thread about it. Nonetheless, they wouldn't have brought freeShop up because that's a completely different case and would involve completely different people.


----------



## pcs3rd (May 1, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> There is nothing in his case files mentioning freeShop nor any of his other homebrew. That being said, freeShop is not illegal, I've already made a long winded thread about it. Nonetheless, they wouldn't have brought freeShop up because that's a completely different case and would involve completely different people.


I know, Also , I am even more confused bc of this? Possession of child pornography carries a maximum penalty of 10 years in prison and a $250,000 fine. (patch.com)


----------



## The Catboy (May 1, 2017)

pcs3rd said:


> I know, Also , I am even more confused bc of this? Possession of child pornography carries a maximum penalty of 10 years in prison and a $250,000 fine. (patch.com)


There are most likely details that haven't been released yet.


----------



## pcs3rd (May 1, 2017)

And If I remember correctly, c


pcs3rd said:


> I know, Also , I am even more confused bc of this? Possession of child pornography carries a maximum penalty of 10 years in prison and a $250,000 fine. (patch.com)


car modders actually ran into a similar problem with manufacturers (in the u.s.) and in the end they had basically said that "you own it, you mod it" and the car manufacturers settled down a little. http://www.maxconsole.com/threads/it’s-finally-legal-to-hack-your-own-devices-even-your-car.43098/ (in reference to you is it legal? thread.)
and by the look of this, looks like he was on probation? as in no electronics?
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...QaCZ0KUAeKyeUIqtw&sig2=o2mVL7Xx3MdXmhvu7C1v3Q

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pcs3rd said:


> And If I remember correctly, c
> 
> car modders actually ran into a similar problem with manufacturers (in the u.s.) and in the end they had basically said that "you own it, you mod it" and the car manufacturers settled down a little. http://www.maxconsole.com/threads/it’s-finally-legal-to-hack-your-own-devices-even-your-car.43098/ (in reference to you is it legal? thread.)
> and by the look of this, looks like he was on probation? as in no electronics?
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiXw-_5rM3TAhVD64MKHQFaDsMQFggzMAI&url=http://cases.justia.com/georgia/supreme-court/2016-s15a1869.pdf?ts=1457357464&usg=AFQjCNHdBoMudEA_nQaCZ0KUAeKyeUIqtw&sig2=o2mVL7Xx3MdXmhvu7C1v3Q


but in my opinion, this legal issue sounds like a stupid, chaotic madhouse.


----------



## Joe88 (May 1, 2017)

pcs3rd said:


> I know, Also , I am even more confused bc of this? Possession of child pornography carries a maximum penalty of 10 years in prison and a $250,000 fine. (patch.com)


The problem wasn't just possession but also distribution of it which carries a 15 year sentence


----------



## pcs3rd (May 1, 2017)

MrVojo said:


> I know this because I'm his brother. He didn't have a second site. He only had that one programming site.


OK.If you are his brother, according to the (patch.com) the max is a 10 yr sentence? I was really enjoying is apps, good luck. and can authorities even confirm that he was actually hosting it?


----------



## britain4 (May 1, 2017)

I've always wondered how many people must be "paedophiles" in the sense they are sexually attracted to minors but repressing all of their thoughts and not committing any crimes. Must be a horrible way to live if that's what your orientation is, not to mention a barrier to a normal healthy relationship.

I wonder how easy it is to get help if that's the position you're in. Maybe if people were more able to do so without fear of being ostracised we would see fewer crimes like this.

That said, I agree with the sentence given to him (assuming he was guilty of course). Acting upon such thoughts has to be one of the most damaging things you can do to a vulnerable person and their families


----------



## alpmaster (May 1, 2017)

MrVojo said:


> Again, his site was spammed. They used the only images that were spammed in his case (including the "how-to" image, which is spam), making him look horrible. I agree on your advice and completely understand. Thank you.


When did Freeshop get released?


----------



## vinstage (May 1, 2017)

alpmaster said:


> When did Freeshop get released?


OT


----------



## KingpinSlim (May 1, 2017)

britain4 said:


> I've always wondered how many people must be "paedophiles" in the sense they are sexually attracted to minors but repressing all of their thoughts and not committing any crimes. Must be a horrible way to live if that's what your orientation is, not to mention a barrier to a normal healthy relationship.
> 
> I wonder how easy it is to get help if that's the position you're in. Maybe if people were more able to do so without fear of being ostracised we would see fewer crimes like this.
> 
> That said, I agree with the sentence given to him (assuming he was guilty of course). Acting upon such thoughts has to be one of the most damaging things you can do to a vulnerable person and their families



I could not comment on most of what you said, but what i do know, i will share.
Therapies do exist. Some therapists even claim to be experts on this specific subject matter.
Few seek help in fear of being branded for the rest of their life and therapy itself, yields no promising results.
That is as much as i know from reading the news.
It is however obvious to me that, no matter how hard therapists may work, hardly any positive results are to be expected.
Sexual Conversion therapy has been tried for decades.
It wasn't effective on LGBT-individuals and it will not be effective on any other subset of humanity.
Sexuality is not something someone can chose, it is something someone is born with.
In some cases it is a curse, damning a good person to a life without any fulfillment.
In other cases it is a catalyst which fuels bad people to follow their specific desires.
In any case they are damned to a life without being able to find closeness and comfort in the company of another being.
I do not condone any of it, nor do i wish to accept it, but knowing this, i pity them.
I don't want to see them dead or tortured. I want them to be helped.
No one deserves this.


----------



## _Mary_ (May 1, 2017)

OMG! is this the same TentaCruel i talked to before? he sounds nice and he never mentioned anything. Pedophilia is crazy! ahem*


----------



## vinstage (May 1, 2017)

_Mary_ said:


> OMG! is this the same TentaCruel i talked to before? he sounds nice and he never mentioned anything. Pedophilia is crazy! ahem*


I mean, if you read through some of the posts by other users, his brother has stated that it isn't true. He was wrongly convicted.
It's a mixed argument, but for now his account is banned and he's been deemed guilty in legal terms. He made no connections of paedophilia to this site luckily. However without knowing him personally, I can't say he had no connections to it. He may be guilty, but a lot of me wants to believe he's innocent.
However, after investigating, the police are convinced he's guilty and thus was charged.


----------



## dimmidice (May 1, 2017)

vinstage said:


> He was wrongly convicted.


 His brother CLAIMS he was wrongly convicted. That's a big difference. Not to mention he has no proof that he's innocent too.



vinstage said:


> However, after investigating, the police are convinced he's guilty and thus was charged.


 No, he was charged years ago, and has now been convicted. Those are two entirely different things.


----------



## vinstage (May 1, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> His brother CLAIMS he was wrongly convicted. That's a big difference. Not to mention he has no proof that he's innocent too.
> 
> No, he was charged years ago, and has now been convicted. Those are two entirely different things.


Fair enough, thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 1, 2017)

pcs3rd said:


> I know, Also , I am even more confused bc of this? Possession of child pornography carries a maximum penalty of 10 years in prison and a $250,000 fine. (patch.com)


From the way things sound? This is beyond basic possession. They make it seem like he was hosting and distributing files pertaining to CP.


----------



## britain4 (May 1, 2017)

KingpinSlim said:


> I could not comment on most of what you said, but what i do know, i will share.
> Therapies do exist. Some therapists even claim to be experts on this specific subject matter.
> Few seek help in fear of being branded for the rest of their life and therapy itself, yields no promising results.
> That is as much as i know from reading the news.
> ...



Agreed. It's a terrible thing to be afflicted with.


----------



## Sketchy1 (May 3, 2017)

pcs3rd said:


> OK.If you are his brother, according to the (patch.com) the max is a 10 yr sentence? I was really enjoying is apps, good luck. and can authorities even confirm that he was actually hosting it?


They can't exactly prove that he was hosting it himself, it's more his negligence of maintaining his site that did him in (assuming his spam countercase was true)

Plus it was an ongoing case, so for them to find this now despite him being charged years ago, and the fact that he went to a computer despite him being legally obligated not too, puts enough doubt in a jury's mind to convict him


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (May 4, 2017)

I've never understood how someone can be sexually attracted to children. Depending on the age the predator is targeting, the children can barely even talk in sentences, but yet they want to exploit the kids and take away their innocence? What is wrong with them.


----------



## Sketchy1 (May 5, 2017)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> I've never understood how someone can be sexually attracted to children. Depending on the age the predator is targeting, the children can barely even talk in sentences, but yet they want to exploit the kids and take away their innocence? What is wrong with them.


I think that's the basis of why it's considered a mental disorder.
You shouldn't want to reproduce with something that can't reproduce


----------



## FAST6191 (May 5, 2017)

Sketchy1 said:


> I think that's the basis of why it's considered a mental disorder.
> You shouldn't want to reproduce with something that can't reproduce


Whoa there
That is rather overly broad and inaccurate at the same time.

For one many of those under age, especially those places where it is 18, are routinely biologically capable of reproducing. Such a thing is one of the major components of age of consent laws.

Secondly where does that leave gay people, and those with same sex attractions? A disorder tends to be phrased along the lines of a persistent, induced or recurring mental state in which is likely to cause harm to themselves or others.

Likewise should someone not be attracted to someone because they have aged into infertility, or are infertile because of injury, choice or chemicals?

Finally not all sex is about reproduction. Plenty of animals masturbate and engage in casual sex, even out of season. Going further the drive to have sex tends to have a biological basis. Evolutionarily speaking it is no time since humans have not routinely risked starving and thus laziness and all manner of things to avoid energy expenditure became survival traits, sex is an expensive hobby from a calories consumed standpoint when I am otherwise on the edge of starvation so the drive has to be high.


----------



## The Catboy (May 5, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> His brother CLAIMS he was wrongly convicted. That's a big difference. Not to mention he has no proof that he's innocent too.
> 
> No, he was charged years ago, and has now been convicted. Those are two entirely different things.


Supposed brother.
He still hasn't come on to refute my comments and I honestly don't think that member was really his brother. Their statements were holier than the Pope


----------



## britain4 (May 5, 2017)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> I've never understood how someone can be sexually attracted to children. Depending on the age the predator is targeting, the children can barely even talk in sentences, but yet they want to exploit the kids and take away their innocence? What is wrong with them.



That's a very narrow minded viewpoint. Just because you don't understand something doesn't make it wrong.

Who you are attracted to is something that you have no control over and I'm sure the vast majority of people who are attracted to children would not choose to be that way, nor would the vast majority of them ever abuse a child. We only ever hear about the times someone actually does.

You can never brand someone "wrong" for what their sexual orientation is, just how they choose to act upon it.


----------



## Sketchy1 (May 5, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> For one many of those under age, especially those places where it is 18, are routinely biologically capable of reproducing


woah there lol.
was referring to pre-pubecent children who by definition cant.
and those who have aged to infetrility already are well past the age of consent
guess you would be right with gays tho


----------



## pcs3rd (May 7, 2017)

Sketchy1 said:


> They can't exactly prove that he was hosting it himself, it's more his negligence of maintaining his site that did him in (assuming his spam countercase was true)
> 
> Plus it was an ongoing case, so for them to find this now despite him being charged years ago, and the fact that he went to a computer despite him being legally obligated not too, puts enough doubt in a jury's mind to convict him


yea.


----------



## VashTS (May 7, 2017)

holy shit just realized who this was. dang hope this guy gets destroyed in prison, #fuckpedos


----------



## air2004 (May 7, 2017)

The title of this should be changed from suspected to convicted. 
He's been found guilty so this Scumbag needs to be called what he is.


----------



## britain4 (May 7, 2017)

VashTS said:


> holy shit just realized who this was. dang hope this guy gets destroyed in prison, #fuckpedos



Yup from the look of the guy he's going to have no chance.


----------



## Kenion (May 8, 2017)

MrVojo said:


> I know this because I'm his brother. He didn't have a second site. He only had that one programming site.


He couldve  hosted the onion site secretly.


----------



## Sketchy1 (May 8, 2017)

air2004 said:


> The title of this should be changed from suspected to convicted.
> He's been found guilty so this Scumbag needs to be called what he is.


found guilty dosent nessicerilly mean he did it tho
false convictions exist


----------



## The Catboy (May 9, 2017)

Kenion said:


> He couldve  hosted the onion site secretly.


I am almost 100% sure that user is not actually his brother and is a Temper hiding behind a VPN. I was able to completely destroy their posts a few pages back.
Something tells me that they are just a Temper who wanted to clear Cruel's name and were hoping to sway the thread in their direction. When they failed to do so, they simply stopped showing up.

Side-rant
Also, I've been watching this thread and more things bother me. One thing I am seeing a lot of is people talking about the actual mental disorder behind pedophilia. Now there actually is a mental/medical disorder that can be treated and has a moderate success rate. Often times people who have this disorder often actually avoid drawing attention to themselves for obvious reasons. Those who are often caught and arrested, often do their best to keep out of the public eye because again, obvious reasons are obvious.
The thing about TheCruel is, he very much did not hide who he was. He proudly signed his real name to his projects and even published his projects with his name signed on a public forum. He doesn't show any signs of remorse, no signs of subtlety, and not signs of shame. He's even smiling in his mugshot, a mugshot of someone arrested for CP and he's smiling! This is very clearly not a man suffering from mental disorder nor ashamed of his crimes. Even someone innocent wouldn't be smiling under these kinds of chargers.
Just looking at his mugshot alone, you tell this man is a horrible person. He very clearly knew what was doing was wrong and very clearly doesn't care. He's not suffering from any mental disorder, he's just a sick pedophile.


Sketchy1 said:


> found guilty dosent nessicerilly mean he did it tho
> false convictions exist


Expect he was guilty. They found CP on his computer and very clearly found enough evidence to sentence him to 20 years.
In a case like this, it would have been extremely easy to prove him innocent. In fact, I went on a rant about that
This post was directed at the Temper claiming to be his "brother."


Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You know, your claims are complete BS and I won't let them sit there and gather Likes from people who won't take the time to actually think about these claims.
> First, you keep saying his site was spammed. But you know what? I am one of the Admin over at Filetrip and do you know what we have? A site log, which is just logs all of the activity on the site. In fact, every single site I've ever been an admin of has a site log. As well logs are also stored locally on the server itself. This means that if an external person(s) spammed the site with CP, that would have been logged and obviously the police would have checked those logs the second they started their investigation. If the site wasn't active at the time of the spam, these images would have been easily found in the log and being that it was well over 100 images, they would have taken up a good chunk of the log. This is how servers work, nothing is added to them that isn't logged by the server itself.
> As well his servers would have been taken, but that's very clearly not the case. If he was only running 1 site and it's that site, then that site should be down. Yet the site is still running, meaning the servers were left in their place. They also would have taken his domain and it would directed to a page with a police warning saying the site was taken by the police. This only means that the servers and site used in the courts was not that site. Which only means that was indeed running a separate site with a different server(s.)
> You keep bringing up the spam argument, but that argument is complete bullshit. Why? Because according to the actual court record it wasn't just found on his servers, but also on his own personal computer. So if it was spam, they sure did an amazing job spamming every computer he owned.
> ...


----------



## Sketchy1 (May 9, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Expect he was guilty. They found CP on his computer and very clearly found enough evidence to sentence him to 20 years.
> In a case like this, it would have been extremely easy to prove him innocent. In fact, I went on a rant about that
> This post was directed at the Temper claiming to be his "brother."


No I actually believe he was guilty, cauae I mean, he looks the part, as you said "unremorseful" plus the fact that this casewas going on for a while, just was explaining that guilty isn't the same as beyond the shadow of a doubt


----------



## Zkajavier (May 16, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I am *almost* 100% sure that user is not actually his brother and is a Temper hiding behind a VPN. I was able to completely destroy their posts a few pages back.
> 
> He's even smiling in his mugshot, a mugshot of someone arrested for CP and he's smiling!
> 
> ...



I can see you are really entitled to your opinion. But all I can read from you are pure assumptions. You can't and won't ever know if he really was innocent as he claimed, because you are not him. 
If that other guy was not his brother, what is he getting from defending him? To me it would only make sense if it was Cruel under a different account. 

Regardless of whatever reason he was convicted for, we should just respect the guy for its contributions to this community and how he handled his projects here.


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2017)

Zkajavier said:


> I can see you are really entitled to your opinion. But all I can read from you are pure assumptions. You can't and won't ever know if he really was innocent as he claimed, because you are not him.
> If that other guy was not his brother, what is he getting from defending him? To me it would only make sense if it was Cruel under a different account.
> 
> Regardless of whatever reason he was convicted for, we should just respect the guy for its contributions to this community and how he handled his projects here.


I have my reasons behind my certainty that that account doesn't actually belong to his "brother." Unfortunately the user has failed to return and thus I can't contact them directly, so I am publicly calling them out until they answer me. I can not publicly disclose these reasons because I do not have the authority to do so. 
What do they have to gain by defending Cruel? Most likely just a desperate attempt to sway the thread to pitying him instead of condemning Cruel's actions. Cruel was an extremely popular member and his contributions to the scene no doubt would have gained him a very dedicated following. I mean look at their posts, it's just generic posts with a few bits of misinformation to paint Cruel as an innocent victim. It's almost obvious that they have nothing to do with the case nor Cruel and I spent a good amount of time poking holes in their statements.
I respect Cruel's projects, but I will not allow someone to purposely mislead the Temp. Also I highly doubt it was Cruel under a different account. It would have taken 5 minutes to clear up his name.


----------



## Dylan the Tactician (May 26, 2017)

JESUS
I left for what a month and some days change and this comes up

Anyways, my little small bit to add to this is that, people, you're entitled to your opinion, but that doesn't mean you have to be rude about it. I wouldn't be saying this if I couldn't pick multiple examples of this out, so please take this to heart.
Secondly, I'm sure this unsettles most people (and if it doesn't unsettle you, maybe you ought'a get that checked out), but here's my BIG bit to add to this:
Just because you're able to judge, does it mean you should? And if you're one of those people who can't help it, I know personally I'm one of those, does it mean you have to publicly share your judgement over a situation that you/we very, very obviously don't have all the facts about? Of course the answer is no, but my main point here is that drawing conclusions with what you know is fine but trying to say someone is "Innocent" or "Guilty" when_ you don't know everything_ is *just plain wrong*.

Also, as an important tidbit, I want to make it *extra* clear that the staff members obviously know more than us and have more in-depth understandings of this event, most notably Costello and Crystal. They_ are not_ the targets of my little rant, but rather the random people who're popping on and making snide judgements without a second thought about what they're saying.

Usually, I'd just ignore something like this and move on, but due to the nature of this thread I felt extremely disturbed by the behaviors of my fellow GBAtemp members and decided against my better judgement to step out and say something. I also understand that this comment in itself is extremely hypocritical, as I'm judging all of the people that are judging Cruel of whom I know nothing about, but it's to get a point across.

tl;dr, don't make an ass out of yourself by judging people you don't know over the "0-accountability" place known as the internet (though this thread in itself proves that "0-accountability" is a complete and utter lie.)

--EDIT--
Forgot to add this but i felt it basically describes the non-staff comments on this thread


----------



## smf (May 26, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> He doesn't show any signs of remorse, no signs of subtlety, and not signs of shame. He's even smiling in his mugshot, a mugshot of someone arrested for CP and he's smiling! This is very clearly not a man suffering from mental disorder nor ashamed of his crimes.



Those are signs that he IS suffering from a mental disorder. He just has the bad kind of mental disorder that people hate you for, instead of the good one where people feel sorry for you.



Sketchy1 said:


> No I actually believe he was guilty, cauae I mean, he looks the part, as you said "unremorseful" plus the fact that this casewas going on for a while, just was explaining that guilty isn't the same as beyond the shadow of a doubt



Because the way you look and the case going on for a long time are a guarantee of guilt. They should just get rid of jury's and evidence, because it's clear cut. Obviously if he was smart dressed and the case went to court immediate he would be innocent right?

If you were in court for a crime you didn't commit then you would not be remorseful.



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Expect he was guilty. They found CP on his computer and very clearly found enough evidence to sentence him to 20 years.



Which computer do you mean by "his computer", the only evidence I have seen so far was using that to describe the server he rented. Obviously it's impossible for anyone else to use a computer that you own. Malware is a lie, because only software that you authorise can be installed on a computer.

When emotions run high, like they do in these cases, then it would be very easy to get a court to convict for 20 years without much robust evidence. There are plenty of people sitting on death row without any real evidence at all.


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2017)

smf said:


> Those are signs that he IS suffering from a mental disorder. He just has the bad kind of mental disorder that people hate you for, instead of the good one where people feel sorry for you.


Expect he would actually be remorseful. People with this disorder commonly show signs of depression and remorse, coupled with his rather public image. He was extremely outgoing and prideful, two features that are extremely rare for someone with this disorder.
Basically what I am getting at, is that he was a mostly mentally sound person who was obviously doing this for a sick thrill. He's very clearly not someone suffering from the actual mental illness. He's just a monster and his pride proves that


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2017)

smf said:


> Those are signs that he IS suffering from a mental disorder. He just has the bad kind of mental disorder that people hate you for, instead of the good one where people feel sorry for you.
> Which computer do you mean by "his computer", the only evidence I have seen so far was using that to describe the server he rented. Obviously it's impossible for anyone else to use a computer that you own. Malware is a lie, because only software that you authorise can be installed on a computer.
> 
> When emotions run high, like they do in these cases, then it would be very easy to get a court to convict for 20 years without much robust evidence. There are plenty of people sitting on death row without any real evidence at all.


I hate to double post, but you added more information and my last post wasn't very good. So first, he's clearly suffering from a mental disorder, but it's not the one everyone thinks it is. People who commonly suffer from the actual pedophile mental disorder are rarely public and in most cases will go out of their way to draw as little attention to themselves as possible. Something he wasn't doing. He signed all of his work with his real name and then released it to a mass audience, despite his criminal record. That is not a common trait of people suffering from this disorder. But this trait does show up in other mental disorders and most likely he is somewhere close to having "Antisocial personality disorder." Where he's doing this because he doesn't care about the children being violated and he even doesn't care about being arrested. He also didn't care that people could just look up his real name and find his court papers. None of these traits can be attributed to people with pedophile mental disorder, but they can link to ASPD.
Your second statement about it being on his rented server is completely false you can compiled that from this thread. Here's straight from his court record


> During the hearing in the matter on November 7, 2014, at which both Edvalson and his counsel were present, a police detective, who was a certified forensic computer examiner, testified that 161 images of confirmed child pornography were found on Edvalson’s computer; that there was evidence that he had been online since November 26, 2012, the date of the bond; that two years prior to the date of the hearing, Edvalson hosted a discussion thread on which he set up child modeling


That's from his 2016 court files. In fact I can't even find anything claiming it was on his server beyond his fake "brother's" comments.


----------



## Dylan the Tactician (May 27, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> That's from his 2016 court files. In fact I can't even find anything claiming it was on his server beyond his fake "brother's" comments.


Not that it's my place, but since you've disproved that person on multiple occasions already perhaps removing those comments would help prevent the need to disprove them again? That person's false claims are cluttering the thread and distracting from what seemed to be the original intention: To inform members of a situation and explain the level of involvement GBAtemp had in that situation, which was none.

Again, I generally wouldn't intervene with something like this but the lies are clouding the truth from view and that's what's bothering me.

(On a separate note, I'd like to express appreciation to Crystal who's put in the effort to go through with at least some level of psycho-analysis to offer a plausible explanation as to the current situation, as well as giving us some of the details and evidence that she has access to. Lastly, it takes a certain level of patience to mediate a situation like this and I envy that you're able to deal with it because I know I couldn't )


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2017)

Dylan the Tactician said:


> Not that it's my place, but since you've disproved that person on multiple occasions already perhaps removing those comments would help prevent the need to disprove them again? That person's false claims are cluttering the thread and distracting from what seemed to be the original intention: To inform members of a situation and explain the level of involvement GBAtemp had in that situation, which was none.
> 
> Again, I generally wouldn't intervene with something like this but the lies are clouding the truth from view and that's what's bothering me.
> 
> (On a separate note, I'd like to express appreciation to Crystal who's put in the effort to go through with at least some level of psycho-analysis to offer a plausible explanation as to the current situation, as well as giving us some of the details and evidence that she has access to. Lastly, it takes a certain level of patience to mediate a situation like this and I envy that you're able to deal with it because I know I couldn't )


In most cases I would just let it go, but in a case like this I don't buckle to misinformation. And like you said, there are lies clouding the truth, this is something I can't standby and idly watch when information is so easily obtainable. I don't want to see misinformation sway in favor of someone so clearly guilty nor do I want his actions to be undermined by such a bias community.
If there is one thing I care about, it's this community. I want people to be informed and I want them to think critically about what is in front of them without being clouded by biases. I never want to see the community swayed with misinformation. So I am willing to sit and continue. Maybe I can't help everyone, but at the same time maybe I can help those willing to listen.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 27, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> In most cases I would just let it go, but in a case like this I don't buckle to misinformation. And like you said, there are lies clouding the truth, this is something I can standby and idly watch when information is so easily obtainable. I don't want to see misinformation sway in favor of someone so clearly guilty nor do I want his actions to be undermined by such a bias community.
> If there is one thing I care about, it's this community. I want people to be informed and I want them to think critically about what is in front of them without being clouded by biases. I never want to see the community swayed with misinformation. So I am willing to sit and continue. Maybe I can't help everyone, but at the same time maybe I can help those willing to listen.



Now that's something to live by.


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Jun 6, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Your second statement about it being on his rented server is completely false you can compiled that from this thread. Here's straight from his court record
> 
> _"During the hearing in the matter on November 7, 2014, at which both Edvalson and his counsel were present, a police detective, who was a certified forensic computer examiner, testified that 161 images of confirmed child pornography were found on Edvalson’s computer; that there was evidence that he had been online since November 26, 2012, the date of the bond; that two years prior to the date of the hearing, Edvalson hosted a discussion thread on which he set up child modeling"_
> 
> That's from his 2016 court files. In fact I can't even find anything claiming it was on his server beyond his fake "brother's" comments.



I'm not trying to be contrary @Crystal the Glaceon because I am pretty much in line with your POV on the topic. I have read most of the documentation and news available (so far) online regarding the case so I wanted to point out something about this post that caught my attention. This is a quote from that same document (a Supreme Court appeal regarding a breach of bail conditions). It's worth noting that he was not convicted of the offenses referred to in this document due to the evidence being obtained without a warrant. 



> ...on cross examination, the detective acknowledged that he had not been inside Edvalson’s house or applied for a search warrant for it; that he had no evidence that Edvalson had a computer, smartphone, or internet-enabled appliance in his house; and that he was not alleging that Edvalson had unsupervised contact with anyone under the age of 16 since he posted bond.



I don't know what to make of it though. It appears that either the forensic specialist hacked Cruel and obtained the evidence remotely, or in my opinion the more likely possibility, that the computer referred to as Cruel's was a virtual machine that the forensic investigator gained access by the server's owner but because it was obtained without a warrant it was inadmissible. This isn't a particularly uncommon scenario.

On a related note, @MrVojo doesn't seem to know even the basics of the information available online about the case. Seems pretty unlikely that he's intimately related to Cruel.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2017)

DayVeeBoi said:


> I'm not trying to be contrary @Crystal the Glaceon because I am pretty much in line with your POV on the topic. I have read most of the documentation and news available (so far) online regarding the case so I wanted to point out something about this post that caught my attention. This is a quote from that same document (a Supreme Court appeal regarding a breach of bail conditions). It's worth noting that he was not convicted of the offenses referred to in this document due to the evidence being obtained without a warrant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It means that in the hearing they brought up the investigator believed he was online at the time. But failed to prove it due to not having a proper warrant at the time. Thus his evidence couldn't be used in court.
There was an piece saying that he was banned from a site for posting CP and then joined under another account to do the same thing, which is most likely the evidence they were referring to. But to make a proper connection to the accounts, they would have still needed another search warrant.
Most the number came from the amount he posted, but it does look like they withheld just how they found the number of images and such. I am going off memory right now since I am at work. So I need to look at the files again when I get off


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2017)

DayVeeBoi said:


> I'm not trying to be contrary @Crystal the Glaceon because I am pretty much in line with your POV on the topic. I have read most of the documentation and news available (so far) online regarding the case so I wanted to point out something about this post that caught my attention. This is a quote from that same document (a Supreme Court appeal regarding a breach of bail conditions). It's worth noting that he was not convicted of the offenses referred to in this document due to the evidence being obtained without a warrant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to double post, but I had to actually get home and look at my files I had on this case and also pull up the court records from 2016. 
So actually looking at the files they the file, it appears the 161 images were already found and confirmed before the additional hearing. The lack of search warrant was an issue because the court found that he had been online posting CP on a site, got banned, then made another account to continue. But they didn't have a warrant in order to prove that he was possessing a computer and or smartphone. 


Spoiler



that there was evidence that he had been online since November 26, 2012, the date of the bond; that two years prior to the date of the hearing, Edvalson hosted a discussion thread on which he set up child modeling posts, considered in the context of forensics to be child erotica; that he was subsequently banned from the website for posting child pornography; and that Edvalson altered his online username and began to post comments about child pornography, including sarcastic comments about certain child pornography laws posted 29 days before the revocation hearing. However, on crossexamination, the detective acknowledged that he had not been inside Edvalson’s house or applied for a search warrant for it; that he had no evidence that Edvalson had a computer, smartphone, or internet-enabled appliance in his house; and that he was not alleging that Edvalson had unsupervised contact with anyone under the age of 16 since he posted bond.
The superior court stated that it accepted that Edvalson was the author of the internet posts in question but despite the disturbing nature of the circumstances and the court’s concern, it was going to deny the motion to revoke bond because there was no evidence that Edvalson used, or possessed in his home, any of the devices prohibited in the bond or that he violated the terms and conditions as set forth in the bond order


Basically they knew he made the posts, but couldn't prove he had a computer. That's the issue brought up in that section. Considering the record is actually from an appeal, that means he had already stood trail and his computer had already been taken away. Thus the trail papers we didn't see are the ones containing to the details to how they found the images. But this one still ultimately shows that they did indeed find pictures and even posts made by him. Their other issue was just that they couldn't prove he was in possession of another computer and or a smartphone.

As for the @MrVojo, I actually made a pretty lengthy post pointing out the flaws in their statements. And honestly I can more than confirm that they are a dupe account. It's just too bad that they won't log back on and let me PM them.


----------



## Cjmcgiv (Jul 15, 2017)

Wow, I just heard about this today. How did I not hear about this before?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 15, 2017)

Cjmcgiv said:


> Wow, I just heard about this today. How did I not hear about this before?


Not sure how you didn't. This was in the front page and as you see it was quite discussed, with 38 pages of comments in this thread only.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 15, 2017)

Cjmcgiv said:


> Wow, I just heard about this today. How did I not hear about this before?


Atmospheric pressures? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
Yeah, this was some pretty big news though it happened. But I am going to take a guess and say that you weren't active at the time since I am just now seeing your username. You are pretty noticeable username, not something I would forget.


----------



## Cjmcgiv (Jul 15, 2017)

> Atmospheric pressures? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> Yeah, this was some pretty big news though it happened. But I am going to take a guess and say that you weren't active at the time since I am just now seeing your username. You are pretty noticeable username, not something I would forget.


I was semi active, not really in the 3ds community though because I did not want to boot my 3ds until more info about the banwave came out (that's why I'm back now.)


----------



## Viri (Jul 15, 2017)

Well inmates love to bully pedophiles and child molesters, anyone who preys on the weak. He best not drop the soap, or Tyrell and DeShawn is gonna be turning his ass into a blood orange.


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jul 15, 2017)

Viri said:


> Well inmates love to bully pedophiles and child molesters, anyone who preys on the weak. He best not drop the soap, or Tyrell and DeShawn is gonna be turning his ass into a blood orange.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


not just bully them, I've heard of a case where inmates outright killed a another inmate who raped a 6-month old baby. it was mentioned in a documentary of one of America's max-security prisons.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 4, 2017)

I am not sure how many people will be interested in this post, but I think it's time for a quick update. I've regularly checked all of his public social media and project pages to see if any life was shown post arrest. To which I've found none of his accounts have shown any signs of life. If this was a case of mistaken identity, he would have had plenty of time to clear things up, contact the staff, and or made a comment somewhere. This has simply not been the case, only leading me to believe the staff made the right call and that Cruel is indeed the very same Thomas Edvalson as the one who is in jail right now. I hope this clears up any possible doubt that may have been lingering.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am not sure how many people will be interested in this post, but I think it's time for a quick update. I've regularly checked all of his public social media and project pages to see if any life was shown post arrest. To which I've found none of his accounts have shown any signs of life. If this was a case of mistaken identity, he would have had plenty of time to clear things up, contact the staff, and or made a comment somewhere. This has simply not been the case, only leading me to believe the staff made the right call and that Cruel is indeed the very same Thomas Edvalson as the one who is in jail right now. I hope this clears up any possible doubt that may have been lingering.


To be honest I don't think this bump was necessary.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 4, 2017)

This site even shows his ugly mug:
http://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/lo...cle_05ad133f-165f-5afe-9714-92fc4445ead1.html


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> To be honest I don't think this bump was necessary.


I've always been one to try and do a follow up. This was a rather interesting (best way to describe this,) case for the Temp and a lot of concerns were brought up at the time when this happened. One major concern being the possibility of a mistaken identity and having accidentally accused an innocent person of these crimes. Which really only time was going to tell if this were the case. Given the time that has past, I felt it had been long enough (I had been staring at dead accounts for way longer than any healthy person should,) that I came forth with my results. To which I just wanted to clear up any lingering doubt and close this case. 
Detective stuff is what I am good at ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Jayro (Sep 4, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I've always been one to try and do a follow up. This was a rather interesting (best way to describe this,) case for the Temp and a lot of concerns were brought up at the time when this happened. One major concern being the possibility of a mistaken identity and having accidentally accused an innocent person of these crimes. Which really only time was going to tell if this were the case. Given the time that has past, I felt it had been long enough (I had been staring at dead accounts for way longer than any healthy person should,) that I came forth with my results. To which I just wanted to clear up any lingering doubt and close this case.
> Detective stuff is what I am good at ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Fair assessment, and good detective work. Thank you for your recent findings. Sad it had to end up this way.


----------



## vinstage (Sep 4, 2017)

To be honest, I couldn't really doubt that the convicted was guilty due to the detail released about the case, which is sad enough to be true. :/ 



Lilith Valentine said:


> I've always been one to try and do a follow up. This was a rather interesting (best way to describe this,) case for the Temp and a lot of concerns were brought up at the time when this happened. One major concern being the possibility of a mistaken identity and having accidentally accused an innocent person of these crimes. Which really only time was going to tell if this were the case. Given the time that has past, I felt it had been long enough (I had been staring at dead accounts for way longer than any healthy person should,) that I came forth with my results. To which I just wanted to clear up any lingering doubt and close this case.
> Detective stuff is what I am good at ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Glad you did because some people may still be intrigued as to what's happened.


----------



## G0R3Z (Sep 4, 2017)

As someone with a mental disorder (many, actually) i'll weigh up with some facts. Being a Peadophile is a mental disorder, fact. Many Paedophiles do not act on their urges and feel genuinely ashamed and frightened of what is happening to them. I've spoken with paedophiles at length in group psychological surveys, and at a stint in a mental hospital many years ago. The number you see abusing children is a very small percentage of actual paedophiles; it is the same as being a psychopath, I do not kill people, it is a very small percentage of actual psychopaths that become serial killers. Nearly all paedophiles seek psychological help, the ones you see in news articles have chosen, or have not had the sufficient help otherwise, to act on their urges. It is monstrous for those to act upon it, but not all paedophiles are evil people, just those left behind with a mental disorder, like myself, and many others suffering with mental illness. Mental illness is still not very understood, people need to realise that.

I listened to a woman once (yes, woman) in a group who openly admitted to being a paedophile, being attracted to girls, and not doing anything about it. She said that at the age of twelve, she was attracted to girls of her own age, but as she got older, the attraction stayed with those twelve year old girls. She both didn't understand and was horrified by it.

I see many people going "I don't understand how they could be attracted to children", and not thinking of many mental disorders as a whole. I suffer from psychopathy, I feel very little emotion, and no empathy whatsoever, but i've had even other people with mental illness ask me "I don't understand how you don't feel". You might not understand them, but it doesn't change the fact that they happen.


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 4, 2017)

Psychopaths are fucking fascinating. What an advantage in life you would have with no remorse, guilt or empathy. They say 1 in 100 are psychopaths, and that they are so good a mimicking emotion that you could be married to one for years and not know it. 

Sorry for derailing, but I'm tired of hearing about that asshole.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 4, 2017)

Surprised to see this thread still open... shouldn't it be closed by now?


----------



## Issac (Sep 4, 2017)

We were sure to begin with that it was one and the same, by just connecting all the dots left online. (web pages, linkedin, twitter, images, and so on, it all matched).

I don't see any reason for this thread to be open any more, no need stirring things up again. 
/locking it


----------

